# Why Do You Knit?



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I have been doing some thinking... yes, smoke IS coming out of my ears.

I have come to the realization that not all of us knit for the same reason.... THIS is why I find some of the comments and replies on KP to be so frustrating and almost bizarre at times.... I simply cannot relate. 

We all agree that we can buy a sweater or socks, etc. for much less than it costs to knit the same.... NONE of us are knitting to save money.... I think that IS safe to say. 

Personally, I knit for the enjoyment of the "craft" and the challenge that knitting brings me. I like to be given the basics and "run" with it. 

I have NEVER knitted a pattern twice. (Why bother... I have conquered it.... if I wanted a bunch, I would BUY a bunch since it is cheaper and easier).

I have NEVER knitted a pattern with the recommended yarn and needles. Why would I? Not necessary... I have a stash and I can go purchase what ever I would like... I don't NEED to buy the exact yarn, so why would I?!

I have NEVER knitted a pattern exactly as the pattern states. I always modify them to fit my tastes.... longer hem, different sleeves, shorter neckline, etc. I have never FOUND a pattern is perfect for me and what I want to knit.... yet.

I have never had the need to ask "Can you tell me where to find the pattern you used" when I see an item here on KP. I am quite capable of finding one on my own... with my own "style". I have never had the need to ask what yarn did you use, what needle did you use, what is the yarn made from, where did you buy your needles/yarn, can I knit this on straights instead of circulars, etc. etc. etc. IF I had to be taken by the hand and explained step by step... it would take all the fun, creativity and challenge out of the project. I saw your photo.... I will take it from there.......

I don't knit "ONLY". I know some people here knit "only baby items" or "only afghans" or "only socks", etc. I knit what ever strikes my fancy, looks like a challenge and what I might knit and give to someone to make them happy. I knit sweaters, socks, a blanket or two, slippers, chair covers, pillows, baby items, hats, fair isle, double knitting.... I will and have knit just about ANYTHING that can be knitted.

I tend to gravitate to and make friends with others here on KP that knit for the same reasons I do. I don't really understand why a lot of you knit... honestly.... sometimes I just don't "get" it.

I don't knit to "fill my time". I have a husband, four teen agers, two dogs and two part time jobs. I have enough to "fill my time" and I WISH someday to be just a LITTLE bored! LOL Hasn't happened yet in almost 45 years, so I don't expect it will EVER happen... but I can dream.

I guess a better understanding of WHY WE KNIT will help us all understand each other better and where we are coming from. Most of all.... It will help ME understand all the bizarre comments and questions I get when I post something! Giggle, giggle.

Seriously, I think it is a topic worth discussing so that we can relate to each other slightly better.


----------



## talscudi (May 28, 2013)

On the one hand, I do knit to fill my time--my disability is very severe and leaves me with large swaths of time that are entirely me and what I can do while lying down and whimpering about pain.

On the other hand, because of that, my enemy is boredom, and I hate making the same thing over and over. I enjoy like you said, the skill and the craft and the challenge, and if it means making bizarre things that make people go "what IS that and WHY did you make it???" then so be it.


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Well not being as talented as you, I knit because it's so much fun and I kinda can. I make everything just as the pattern says because I don't know how to make changes. I have made socks, hats, baby items, blankets, and I am now knitting my first sweater for my Grandson. I am learning on his so I can try one for myself. I just came back to knitting 2 years ago after I retired. I enjoy the process and never intended to save money. I have a stash but not of yarns I love. Once I found my LYS and the beautiful yarns there my friends say I am now a yarn snob. I will keep on knitting, mistakes and all because I'm having FUN and learning something new all the time.


----------



## scotjud (Feb 19, 2013)

AmyKnits - I agree with all of your statements except that I have knit with the same pattern more than once - when I really love it. Amazing how differently yarns come out from the same pattern. I knit mostly in the evening though, when we are watching TV, because I cannot stand to just sit and watch TV without creating something at the same time. And if I could find a way to knit and read at the same time, I'd do it. ;-)(And no - no audio books for me.) I also draw and paint animals and people, and sew.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Because I can?...I have a full time job, retired husband, 3 grown children, 1 grand child, so Knitting & crocheting are definitely NOT to fill my time. Oops, forgot the cat, and grandkitties & puppies.

I just love the feel of the yarns, seeing the item take shape (even if sometimes it's not exactly the shape I was expecting.)

It makes me feel good when I gift someone with whatever I have made just for them and they respond with surprise, joy, whatever. 

I really like to experiment with projects, not necessarily even starting with someone's pattern. Looking at pictures, and or real life items get my mind buzzin'.....what if I did this, instead of that or wonder what something else completely different would look like. Never know til ya try. 

I guess maybe my "handle" (user name) sums it up, I am a knitwit.


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

Why do I knit??? Well mom tried to teach me as a child but was frustrated with it so when she past away I thought I would give it a go. Have crochet since high school(long time ago)but now decided I like to knit even though I'm a BEGINNER and I like to have 2 sharp stick verses 1 when someone is bugging me. So basically I do this for relaxation.


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

I knit for the enjoyment of seeing something take shape. It is thrilling to take up needles and just yarn and see a pattern take on what it was intended for. I also love the challenge of a complicated pattern, to learn new methods and stitches. I am not able to do a lot of physical things due to a bad back but I can find enjoyment in various crafts, I have quilted, knitted, crocheted, painted, cross-stitch but my love is either knitting or crocheting.


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

I do both challenging and boring knitting projects. I do not knit "only" either, but since I do a lot of knitting for baby baskets, I do tend to make
a lot of one pattern--I do change it up, different colors, buttons, etc. The main reason I like it is that it only takes 1 200 Yd skein of ww. I also find it relaxing to know the pattern. I have a very challenging job, go to aqua classes 5 times a week, and take care of my elderly father. My brother also has some issues, and my 21 yr old son is also living with the 3 of us. Most nights, I admit to just wanting to relax and knit without thinking in front of the tv. I am challenged enough in life, so I don't feel the need to be challenged in kknitting every night.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Amy... you say what I would like to say, only so much better than I ever could. I knit because I CAN, and all those other reasons you have mentioned.


----------



## crystalrose (Apr 22, 2011)

Often times, I don't use the specified yarn because I live in southwestern Montana, the land of "we don't stock that". So it's either order it, substitute with what is available here (not near the variety I could find when I lived in Colorado and California) or dip into my stash. Even the local Walmart and grocery stores carry many more quilting magazines than knit and crochet, which I don't understand because a google keyword search will show you that there are many more online searches for knitting and crochet than quilting!


----------



## Mar 18 (Feb 4, 2011)

Amyknits---------you definitely are my kind of gal!!!!! I knit and crochet, I spent many hours at the sewing machine making rag dolls, my work is mostly charity, if I did not have this and my church work, I would have been at the funny farm a long time ago!!! ;-). I have raised four wonderful children, 1 girl, 3 boys. Now there are 10 grans and 10 great grands !!!! Another great onthe way-----how anyone can say they are bored is beyond me!! My husband died 5 years ago from Pancreatic Cancer, he suffered so very much-----I miss him so, but I am happy for him that his pain is gone. He was my best judge of wether the article I made was good or not!;-). So let us all keep up the great work!!!! God Bless. Mar 18


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Good question! I knit because (in no particular order):
It's relaxing (when it's not frustrating.)
It's a connection to an age-old craft that is constantly being updated and renewed.
I can make gifts for people I care about that are more personal than anything I could buy. And nothing makes me feel better than someone really appreciating something I've done. 
I can design something myself or add my own spin on something someone else has designed to make it uniquely mine.
I get a kick out of saying "I knit it" when someone compliments something I'm wearing or have given. 
I'm a member of an exclusive club of people to whom I can talk about stuff nobody else understands. 
It's something constructive I can be doing when I would otherwise just be wasting time.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you for the great replies already....talscudi, I can relate to having a disability, sort of.... a couple of years I had surgery and knitted like crazy while recouperating. It was a great opportunity to learn new skills and keep me from going MAD while staying sitting!

scotjud... I CAN relate to knitting the same pattern but DIFFERENTLY... different yarn and needles WOULD be a pattern change.... that makes sense to me as well.

notenoughyarn.... I understand the "pointy sticks" thing, but am afraid someone might press charges.... enough to just threaten?! I guess if they see you have them nuff said for most people! LOLOL

And knitwit.... I should call myself "AmyKnitwit" because even if I didn't KNIT, I would STILL be a knitwit.

Knitting to "see something take shape" I will call "for creativity"... another reason why I knit as well!

Thank you for taking time to comment!


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I knit because my mum and grandmother were knitters, and they wanted me to learn too. It's a skill I'm glad to have. I love yarn, and get excited when I make that first stitch. I think variegated yarns are great because you never know how it will turn out. I don't spend a lot on yarn. I buy it here and there, then find a pattern to match it. My grandchildren are just babies, so it's a joy to knit for them. I have such a lot of stash and can't knit fast enough to keep up with my ideas.


----------



## Howdi95 (Apr 17, 2011)

Knitnutty said:


> Well not being as talented as you, I knit because it's so much fun and I kinda can. I make everything just as the pattern says because I don't know how to make changes. I have made socks, hats, baby items, blankets, and I am now knitting my first sweater for my Grandson. I am learning on his so I can try one for myself. I just came back to knitting 2 years ago after I retired. I enjoy the process and never intended to save money. I have a stash but not of yarns I love. Once I found my LYS and the beautiful yarns there my friends say I am now a yarn snob. I will keep on knitting, mistakes and all because I'm having FUN and learning something new all the time.


Good for you!


----------



## Jomoyach (Feb 19, 2012)

Amyknit, you're a hoot! I love ya! I have admired your very talented work and ability. Your comments are always entertaining and/or helpful. I appreciate your Type A personality, doing doing doing. I marvel at your ability to challenge yourself craft wise. 

Now I'm more like a K personality. (That's ok. Ok, tomorrow. Good enough.) I was never out there wondering what else I can do. Middle of the road.

Started knitting when I was about 8 and now pushing 63. Something fascinated me about knitting and crocheting. For 20 years made afghans and sweaters. I did ok but never had anyone to help me if I had problems so never tried anything to far out of the box. Then stopped knitting for 20 years with family and full time teaching. So a few years ago got the itch again. I decided I'm addicted to the yarn maybe more than the knitting. But then I guess we all are when I think of the stashes I've heard about. A few years back I started making scarves, simple, quick, can't goof too badly, some afghans. 

Then I found KP! OMGosh. The talented people out there . The knowledge available through the people on this site. It finally sparked a desire in me to 
try things outside my comfort zone. 
I am now retired and have the time to devote to knitting and crocheting. I also have a fear. Both of my parents had macular degeneration and the doc says he sees signs of it starting in me. I'm afraid I won't be able to knit for much longer. I have a need to make baby items. I'm afraid when my two 
children finally have children, I won't be able to see to make special things for them. So I think my goal in knitting is stick to the tried and true patterns and yarn that works so I can be successful in finishing special things I'll be able to give to my family and friends.

I'm taking baby steps in trying new stitches or patterns. I found a yarn shop that I love with a helpful staff and classes. I've started two at a time toe up socks on magic loop. I'm stuck at the moment but know where I can find help so I'm good. 

I guess what I'm trying to say, I'm a middle of the road person. At this point in my knitting career I'm happy accomplishing the various projects I've started or want to do. I have no motivation or talent in changing stitches or patterns, or coming up with my own. Why reinvent the wheel when there are so many patterns out there designed by people far better able than me. I bow to those amazing people. 

Could I do some designing? If I keep up this pace of knitting , with my current stash, maybe with another lifetime. I've never asked about a pattern or type of yarn but do note that information for when I do go to the LYS I want to find that yarn and touch it and see if I'd like it for a future project. 

I'm not a high energy person but do enjoy you, Amyknit for adding spice and life to KP like so many other wonderful crafters that do inspire us all.

Sorry if this got too winded. You caught me in a weak emotional moment.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

jomoyach.... I like and appreciate your response. BOY, you have me pegged... type A is an understatement! LOL

I enjoy knitting, but I also enjoy singing and painting. However, I cannot carry a tune and my painting looks like something my 2-year old would draw.

I stick with what I feel I am good at and can excel at. IF I felt frustrated or felt in order to succeed I needed to take a class and be "spoon fed" the information, I would quit knitting, move on and find another avenue to express my creativity.... NO, not singing... THAT one is non-negotiable! 

I do not know anyone personally who knits. I have no one in my family that knits or has ever knitted. I have no "tradition" to uphold and "knit because my Mother or Grandmother knitted".... I don't want that kind of pressure. Again, that is me.... we are all different. 

I try to encourage my children to try their hand at all sorts of sports, activities and hobbies. They also realize what they excel at and pursue that vigorously. One of my greatest joys in raising my children is to see the "lightbulb" go off... when they find something that really is their niche.... when they have a talent for something and take off with it. 

My husband was a hockey player and played all through college... it was a huge part of his life. NONE of my sons ever expressed an interest in hockey... my husband didn't force it on them. It was never implied that "Dad played hockey.... you will play hockey... Dad will teach/coach you". They were encouraged to TRY everything and find their OWN talents. Just because Dad loved hockey doesn't mean any of his sons would have an interest in playing hockey..... and to this day none of the boys has EVER had an interest in hockey.

I was a swimmer in school, a lifeguard and a swim instructor. ALL of my children have a natural talent for swimming. They could all swim by the age of 2 years. It is a natural skill and talent they all possess. I encouraged one of my sons and daughter to join the swim club and pursue swimming as a competitive sport. My daughter swam competitively for two years before finding out even though she had a TALENT, she didn't have the interest. She found cheer and dance and THAT is her main pursuit. My son knew immediately that no matter his TALENT, he didn't enjoy swimming and never took me up on the offer to have him join the swim team.

All of my friends and family have been invited to learn to knit... by me, of course. No one has taken me up on the offer... they all have their own interests, hobbies and enjoy what they enjoy. That is fine... I would never "force" knitting on anyone. Just because I enjoy it... I wouldn't EXPECT my daughter to.. she is her own person.

I guess it is common sense?! You would THINK it is common sense....


----------



## Jomoyach (Feb 19, 2012)

Why do I knit? I'm not the most talented, most experienced, most creative, but I do get joy from working the yarn , that I love, into something that wasn't there before. I'm trying to embrace the part where I have to sew the parts together. Lol. With every joy there is a... Sigh


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

I love to knit warm things and I love the challenge of figuring out the pattern. I love to give knitted things as gifts. I love the feel of the yarn, too. I like to be busy so I have projects that are easy and others that are difficult. I even enjoy looking at a basket of yarn. I've read that there are process knitters and project knitters and I'm a little of both.


----------



## annygranny (Jun 15, 2011)

I sometimes wonder that myself, when it all goes wrong, and I can't understand a pattern, just wish I could crochet, the patterns just don't make any sense to me,and I have watched tutorials on the net. my favourite things to knit at the moment are toys.they seem to come to life when you put faces on them.


----------



## Jomoyach (Feb 19, 2012)

You're right Amyknits, we are all so different and that's what makes the world a wonderful place. :-D


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

First I fell in love with yarn, the colors and the textures. Now I love watching my project take shape. I'm a slow knitter because I have to stop and admire my handiwork. I do knit the same pattern more than once, but never in the same yarn and color twice. And almost never in the yarn and color specified, unless I just like the yarn and the color. I can't think of a better way to spend my spare time! I find the whole process meditative and relaxing.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I was just thinking about my mum and gran, who were expert knitters. They did not have a stash. They bought the correct amount of yarn for their patterns, and were left with only a tiny amount. These little bits were knitted into blankets. I don;t know what they'd think of all the stash that todays knitters (including me) have!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

I knit because I like to. Pure and simple. I crochet because I like to. Pure and simple. Until Amyknits mentioned never repeating the same pattern, I never really thought about it with respect to me. But that's true for me, too!!! Once I've done something and conquered it, I guess I'm bored with it and move on to something more challenging.

Knitting and crocheting is the way I can express my creative side. I used to draw and paint, but haven't done that in years. 

I work a full time job, have a husband, 2 grown sons, one that's still at home in college. My oldest son lives in Houston and since my grandchildren are 16 months and 2 months (Irish twins-hahah), we trek down there at least once a month to visit. Just moved to a semi-rural area with a lot of land to take care of, landscape, etc. So knitting and crocheting are not to take up time or relieve boredom.

I've never followed a pattern exactly, either with respect to crocheting because I am adept enough to change it to my liking. With knitting, I have changed the needle size and yarn type/weight, etc., but have pretty much stuck with the pattern as I am still learning. I tend to experiment, however, on my grandkids: make a baby sweater so I can understand the construction when knitting so I can make a bigger one for me!! I have found, though in this journey, that construction between knitting and crocheting is not very different. So I'm becoming more daring in my knitting.

There is nothing more fun for me than to knit or crochet something and give it away to someone I care about. Love to see the look on their faces!! For me, knitting and crocheting is relaxing, de-stressing, fun, challenging, creative and joyful. That's why I do it. Plus, I have a love affair going on with yarn. Yarn of choice right now is Malabrigo. And yes, I've become somewhat of a yarn snob.


----------



## horse_gurl (Nov 29, 2011)

I started knitting to get close to my grandma who passed away when I was 11, I used her knitting needles and everything. Now I also knit to keep my hands busy, especially because I'm and emotional eater. Unless I did not like the pattern, I will sometimes do the same pattern several times, and I have my go to's.


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

Great questions, Amy!

I think I knit primarily to master techniques, I've never been the type to think that because I have the basic skills I could tackle any pattern. I had to do enough sock heels and toes until I felt I could add sock knitting to the mental list of things I can do. It's the same with colorwork, and entrelac, and double knitting. Once the technique is officially in my repertoire, then I feel as though those types of patterns are an option for what I can choose when I decide to make a gift, or something for myself, or something to donate. I'm absolutely a process knitter, through and through. I love having patterns in my head to where I can be fairly sure of what my gauge will be with a certain weight of yarn and certain size needles, and just cast on and go go go. I wish I was that good with garments other than socks, slippers and mittens, but I'm definitely not there yet.

I love to read books, but am extremely easily distracted by noises - especially conversation - so much so that it's almost impossible for me to read in any sort of public place, or with a television on in the background. So I knit to have something to do when I have free time, or when I'm stuck somewhere waiting, or on lunch hours, or while watching tv or listening to an audio book (that's my secret way around reading in public, can't be distracted if I can't hear the other noises, ha). I've always considered the finished items my secret bonus prize for being able to utilize the hours that would normally have been filled with just the primary activity.

I have to consciously prevent myself from making too many modifications to everything I knit. Just because I know how to, doesn't mean it's necessarily the right thing to do. Now my inner voice jokingly says "you know, following the pattern might be an option here too....". That makes me laugh, every time.

It's probably a form of perfectionism, somewhat at least, too. I don't want to spend 20 hours working on something until I know that this part or that part won't trip me up. That probably comes from a time when I was truly awful at finishing items, sewing seams in particular. I had several projects that were right on track and then the finished item looked horrible. So now I'm overly cautious.

But it's all fun, and I can't think of anything I'd rather do with my free time!


----------



## tobi-kat-12 (Nov 19, 2012)

Amy.....WOW......I think that was the most enjoyable and pleasant statement and all the replies were Awesome. Glad to have read it, makes me feel "warm n fuzzy" Thank you All for all the reasons to be here on "KP"


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I knit because ...
It's one of the few things I am able to do relatively well.
I nagged my grandmother into teaching me how-to when I was 8; she never saw me get beyond the very basics she'd taught me. It's my mental connection to her.
My mother - not to be outdone - taught me the basics of crochet and - BONUS! - how to read a crochet pattern. 
Playing with yarn, hooks and needles is not just a means to keep my fingers busy while in front of the boob-tube, it's my connection to the women who raised me and are gone. It's my connection to all the knitters before me. Thanks to the internet, it's my connection to a whole world full of other knitters/crocheters! Before the internet, the only connectedness was from magazines, articles in newspapers, and - if you were lucky - Elizabeth Zimmermann's TV shows. (I had no TV at that time.)
I do repeat some patterns. One is the Truly Tasha Shawl http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/truly-tashas-shawl , especially its border, which I've applied to other projects too. I don't do fancy potholders, just the same, very utilitarian, one over and over - http://www.mielkesfarm.com/diagonal_hotpad.htm , because it's totally brainless and lives in the bottom of my bag; it's never forgotten. It insures I _always_ have something to work on.
If I had to sit and wait without my knitting or an engrossing book (harder to find these days?), I'd go stark, raving mad!
No, I rarely follow any pattern _precisely_, maybe the first time, then I change it up. That's how I began with a pattern written flat for an ear-flap hat and ended up making twenty-some - each one an improvement on the previous ... and all but the first knitted in the round.


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

Because I can, and it keeps my hands out of worse mischief. It's so relaxing, as good as meditation without the crossed legs :mrgreen: - ouch!! :roll: I don't much care about being challenged. I got enough of that during my working life and raising my family, and of course taking care of disabled husband. Now all of that is behind me and I have no need to work so hard any more. I've already made all the things my friends and family want or can use, so it's time to work for those who need things. I guess that covers it. :XD: 
P.S. And I love doing it.


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Interesting reading through the replies I feel age has a lot to do with how we knit. 
In my youth I didn't have patterns when knitting blankets and scarfs I just cast on with whatever yarn was available and turned it into what I wanted it to be. 
When I got older in my teens I remember discovering cable and for a few years I produced knitted items from patterns provided by the shop for customers to buy.
Then when I started having my own money I became fascinated with all the different yarns that were around. If I was interested in a particular yarn then I would search through pattern books to find the pattern that I wanted to use. (No internet back then)I knitted from patterns for garments for wearing to work but by this time I was also adapting patterns,' tweaking' them - shortening sleeves, altering neck lines, substituting my own lace patterns etc. but I was knitting purely for myself and I wore my creations. As the years went by and friends and family were having babies I did a lot of knitting from patterns as knitting for babies was new to me. But working in an office I was the one every on returned to when they needed a baby gift and at that point knitting became a chore. I wasn't enjoying it.
I got married and my life was very busy for a time and I read a lot and listened to music but didn't turn to my needles until the marriage was breaking down. Strangely I went back to knitting cables at this time all very complicated cables and large items ie. men's jumpers, big bulky jackets and numerous aran cardies. 

My brothers wife had a baby and asked if I would knit some baby items for him which I did but again tinkering with patterns. 
I re-married and started my own family I knit a few items for my babies but as they were not fond of knitted items I picked up on cross stitch in stead. My knitting bags full of yarn and needles stayed packed up in their bag for quite a few years until back in 2011 working for myself I had time on my hands. I had to search high and low for the knitting bag but it turned up and I haven't stopped knitting since but now my knitting is about colour and texture. If I see a pattern I like I will look for a yarn I want to knit it in - I never use the recommended yarns either. I like experimenting.
In the last year or so I got back into Crochet and now I have many projects on the go all the time so that I can pick up whatever I want to do. I don't knit much for others but the objects I produce often find their way to other members in the family. I love you tube it has taught me all the new techniques that have come along in my absence from the craft. I save patterns but more for ideas than the actual patterns. 

I'm currently fast approaching 50 and I hope to continue playing with patterns and yarns for a long while yet.

Sorry for the long answer but I couldn't really answer with a simple sentence.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

It allows me to be creative, connect with an ancient craft, relax and be generous, as I almost exclusively give everything away to the homeless shelters.


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

I use it as therapy to relax. There have also been a lot of times that I have not used the correct needles or yarn and I loved the finished product! I think knitting is great way to experiment and express yourself.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

I knit because it makes the people I love and care about happy and that makes me happy. I very seldom make or keep anything for myself. I enjoy knitting whatever I believe someone would enjoy, or in many cases what a recipient has requested - it's an honor for me to have what I make enjoyed and appreciated. What I like most about KP is the diversity of people, their thoughts and ideas. I discover through other's "bizarre" comments new and exciting ways of doing things as well as learning more about them as people, not just as a knitter. If I don't understand something and I want to know, I ask; I don't need to "get" it - to me that is synonymous with judging. I enjoy sharing vicarious pleasures through someone else's eyes. I have actually learned some pretty awesome stuff by keeping my heart and mind open. This forum is a goldmine of amazing people.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

mopengorth.....My intention when asking this question and sharing MY reasons for knitting were to understand others, relate better to others and respond appropriately to others.

When you say MY comments are judging..... well, what are YOU doing?!?!?!?!....... 

Some food for you to think about........


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I WAS enjoying everyone's comments and learning quite a bit from the discussion. 

The fact that someone joined in to call me "judgmental" is a perfect example of a post that I would call "bizarre"! 

Why would anyone want to join a discussion to be nasty and call me names!? Bizarre is the only way to describe this type of behavior....


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

I knit to remain sane and not eat all the time.
I guess we ask about the pattern and yarn, because some of us, ME, are not talented enough to just "KNIT IT".

And sometimes the yarn used looks so yummy, I would like to use it.

I guess it depends on what "stage" of knitting one is in. I am on the edge right after beginner.
Heck until I found KP, I didn't know about Youtube, Ravelry, finding patterns on line. Ordering yarn sight unseen. I never knew there was more than one way to cast on or bind off. And I still am not secure enough to just go ahead and change up patterns.

Guess it takes time and experience to master this and feel comfortable.

I knit to learn more about the art of knitting. I know I will never be finished learning. I just want to make progress along the way.

Great question, Amy.
Linda


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Linda, I have to giggle that when your hands are busy knitting they cannot feed you! lol I also "get" seeing a yummy yarn.... makes sense!

Sandy, you say you knit for relaxation.... funny, it ONLY relaxes me when it is a complicated enough pattern to take my mind off what ever is stressing me... is that the same for you?

books, knitting for the homeless is a wonderful reason to knit!

Raybo, you say you knit to keep from getting into mischief.... is it working?! I THINK that is why my family encourages my knitting.... I don't think it is working. lol

Jessica-Jean, sounds like you have (had) some lovely ladies as your role models. I know what you mean when you say "she didn't get to see me get past the basics". My Mother was a wonderful seamstress, gardener and painter. I started knitting right before she passed.... I wish she could see some of my work... I like to think she can.....

Mercygirl, you and I sound a lot alike. BTW... a snob is someone that looks down on OTHERS for not using expensive yarn.... just because you have come to appreciate "fine" yarns does not make you a snob. Does that make you feel better? LOL

Again, thank you all for sharing!!!!


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

Amy, thank you for sharing this and getting this going. I knit b/c my gmom was born in the 19th century. It reminds me of her, of what life was then, what she shared, i think of the things past of all the great futures that are tied up in the yarns, when we give our work.Because knitting always takes us into the future. I see knitting as hope.


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

I have always loved crafting of any kind. I have lived in other countries where knitting was in fact cheaper than purchasing knit items...and so I learned to knit while living overseas. I knit for all of my kids, myself, my spouse and for others AND NEVER USED A PATTERN, this was 28+ years ago. When we moved back to the US knitting was for pleasure and I was so surprised at how expensive it was to knit. I knit for a few years and put it down for a good 20 years. Picked it up again only 3 years ago.

Since then it's been non-stop, I just love creating knit items, I love the feel of yarn and adore looking at the textures and colors. But most of all it's the creating of an item, watching the strings grow into something as the needles move with my fingers! I stop, I look, I measure, I press the partially knit item against my cheek to feel the texture, I smell, I do all this stuff, kind of my way to connect with the creation. I find that exhilarating!

It has also provided me with a release, knitting truly helps me unwind from the stresses of my hectic and very long work day, and believe me when I say hectic and stressful. Even if I only knit for an hour...it's an hour where I lose myself in whatever it is I am knitting. It also feel so good to complete a project, to follow a challenging pattern and to be able to do something where others (non-crafters) ooooh and ahhhh as if this is an unbelievable accomplishment.

I enjoy this craft even more now as I read, search, learn, and connect with KP forum members who share a similar love for the craft. I could go on and on but I've bored the KP readers enough with my sermon on why I knit.

Good question though!!!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Linda, I have to giggle that when your hands are busy knitting they cannot feed you! lol I also "get" seeing a yummy yarn.... makes sense!
> 
> Sandy, you say you knit for relaxation.... funny, it ONLY relaxes me when it is a complicated enough pattern to take my mind off what ever is stressing me... is that the same for you?
> 
> ...


Yes, I'll take that!! Lol. I don't look down on others for their yarn choices at all and make appropriate choices for the intended use! (I love my grand kids, but they don't get Malabrigo!) As my son always says, "It's all good!" 
:lol:


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Let me see...............why do I knit..........Well, I knit to keep what little dab of sanity I have left. I like knitting but I don't like knitting for people who do not show an appreciation for what I make. So, I make what will make children and elderly people smile. Mostly I do animals for children who are sick and are having to stay in the hospital and in bed when other kids their age are outside playing and running and laughing and having fun. I knit for baby's born too soon and are cold and so tiny they have no body warmth and need things to keep their little feet and hands and heads warm, I knit for baby's whose family does not have money to buy their new baby a pretty little outfit and blanket to go home for the first time, I knit for the elderly whose legs and feet are so cold they hurt, and whose heads get cold because their hair has thinned or is all gone. I know what it is to have a cold head and bed sick too. I did not like that feeling at all. I knit by a pattern and usually it is the same pattern because it is liked better than the other one I tried and they didn't like it, or it didn't fit as well, or it was too large/small, or because it didn't have a pocket, could I please make another blanket with a pocket on it? I knit the same patterns because when I hand a monkey to a little boy who has needles sticking in his arms and in the top of his head and an oxygen tube or feeding tube sticking in his nose or a hole in his little abdomen, he smiles the most beautiful sweet eye twinkling smile he can muster. And, I must leave the room before he sees me cry..................that is why I knit. And, because it keeps me alive. It shows me that I need to keep fighting the pain in my hands, and the foggy mind that comes with lack of oxygen, and the coughing that sometimes makes me feel like I am going to break a rib. It makes me feel needed, and gives me purpose.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Why I knit has changed through the years. When I was a child I used to love to sit and watch my mum knit and spent a long time trying to master knitting and holding the yarn like her I think it was the rhythm and it still is about the rhythm that is what is so calming. As a young adult I knitted baby gifts etc and as I got better I became determined to fix my mistakes rather that hide them I knitted for my own girls and pretty much just saw a pattern I liked be it lace, cables fair isle or plain and just jumped in feet first it was all about my pleasure in creating something. I have also been the same with Crochet. Then I discovered Kp and I learnt there was so much more to knitting, all the wonderful questions asked on KP I had never thought of not to mention the types of needles I was still using mine and my mums metal straights( I hated the curly wires on the old circs) I was also really surprised to see that different types of knitting was so daunting to some, it made me think and it then spurred me on to learn new techniques. Although it is all still about that calming rhythm I am also wanting to challenge myself. 
I do repeat patterns if I enjoyed them and to be honest I am more than happy generally to just follow the pattern maybe a change to the length as I am not into all the math involved in designing. But I don't always use the same yarns etc. If only knitting burnt more Calories!!!!!


----------



## dragonkeeper1 (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm with you Amy. I can never seem to make any pattern
"as is",no matter what the medium. And I knit because I can and I like to


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Seriously, I think it is a topic worth discussing so that we can relate to each other slightly better.


There is no one reason I knit. I do it because: I like the feel of yarns; I like going to yarn shops and fondling all the skeins and balls of yarn; it always amazes me what a length of string can become; it's interesting to see how the things I've dreamed up actually turn out; it amazes me when my stitch count comes out right at the ends of rows or rounds; it's so very nice to go to my knitting group; I knit for charity -- things to keep homeless children and veterans warm -- and chemo caps; it helps me focus on the people I'm with, rather than get distracted by noises or things going on around me; it helps me spend time otherwise wasted doing something useful -- like when I'm riding in the car; it helps calm down so I can think or figure things out; it helps me keep from screaming when things are driving me crazy . . . 

Also, I find many aspects of knitting extremely interesting -- its history, the various styles, the "tricks," seeing how things are put together, appreciating what my friends knit, helping people who are even more of a beginner than I, etc.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

I have been a dressmaker from my early teens and my mother taught me to knit when I was about 8 and at the age of about 14 she decided to give me a lump sum allowance three times a year so that I could pay for my own clothes. Of course I quickly realised in those days that I had a much larger wardrobe if I made things myself.

I have always enjoyed having clothes that no one else has and have always challenged myself with my knitting - I can't just do stocking stitch, that would do my head in.

I knitted for my kids when they were little - till the worm turned and they objected to wearing wool - and I really don't knit in anything else.

Now my 20 yo daughter takes great pleasure in choosing patterns for me to knit for her - she, too, likes clothes others don't have.

I love the rhythm of knitting - I can't just sit in front of the TV without something in my hands.
I also found that when my daughter was suffering the worst of her clinical depression, that my knitting helped calm me so that I was less likely to spiral down there with her.

I almost always use a pattern - but never completely as written - I'll shorten or lengthen parts or change the stitches.
I also love knitting gifts for those I know appreciate them.

I was really flattered recently when one of the women (who is a gorgeous clothes-horse) on a national Board I am on asked me if I would finish a jersey she had started 3-4 years ago, because now her mother isn't well enough to help her. The woman in her LYS had told Lisa there was something wrong with the pattern, but hadn't specified what (how helpful is that?). It was a bit of a drama when the yarn ran out - but I found some for sale in Australia, then they sent the wrong colour the first time (at least they didn't want it sent back). I didn't quite get it finished before I had to fly to the next board meeting but I finished it while we were there (and there was something hugely wrong with the shaping of the sleeve head). I fitted beautifully by the time I finished it, Lisa wore it on the second day of the meeting and the other 10 women all applauded. Unfortunately I didn't get a photo.

It is really interesting to read what other people's motivations are. Thank you for asking the question, Amy.


----------



## GogoJules (Aug 27, 2012)

Wow a lot to digest. I think that you definitely have a flair for knitting, given that you can modify, find, copy to suit your tastes. That is something we don't all have.
I agree totally, I don't knit to save money.
I knit to be creative - and to get what I want, rather than what some store designer thinks I should have, or makes available to me.
The men in my family are all sporting new winter jumpers (it's winter inthe southern hemisphere) and tha ladies have individual shrugs - knitted to suit them.
So,yes, I agree with you totally.
I love the sense of creativity and the pleasure it gives me to make something special for someone special.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I learned to knit from my grandmother when I was 8 or 9. I knit all the way through high school (argyle socks for the crush of the month; my mother had an attic full of 1-1/2 pairs of socks when the relationship didn't work). I knit in college, mostly sweaters for me, and then stopped and started doing other things (macrame, needlepoint and sewing). Then nothing for years; I was busy with my kids, jobs, degrees, etc. About ten years ago, I gave up my private practice and went to work for the state and wasn't bringing work home. I decided that I couldn't spend the rest of my spare time, which I then had, playing Free Cell on the computer. Tried to go back to needlepoint, but couldn't see well enough to do that. Started knitting when my daughter had babies, and I knit for them. These weren't the first "grands;" the first ones lived (and still do) in my house and I was too busy helping out with them to do anything "for them."

As time went on, I found that knitting helped with my blood pressure, a plus cause I could use the generic medication and save a lot of money for yarn. I knit at meetings so I don't fall asleep. And a big plus; I discovered a whole group of women who also knit, and who now form my social group, cause when you work many hours a week, your friends tend to be work friends, and until I knit,I had no friends that were not work friends. So knitting is my social life, as well as my hobby.

I knit anything that looks like fun. If it isn't, it goes into time out and generally gets repurposed. I don't knit dish cloths or toys, much to my daughter's chagrin. (The toys, not the dish cloths.) I love to knit and give gifts of my knitting. I love new knitting tools and am waiting for my new Karbonz needles. I don't collect a lot of stuff,but yarn and knitting tools are my weakness. Found the Tipsters in Albany last week, and they will go to my assistant, who now knits because of my enthusiasm.

One daughter has taken it up, but she's very busy and doesn't do it often. I've taught two of my five granddaughters, but neither is knitting now. It will be something they won't forget,though and will be able to draw on when they have the time or inclination.

So, as others have said, I knit because I can.


----------



## ilonaelvira (Apr 22, 2013)

hi, Amy - i hope i can say Amy , well i think you are right - it is nearly the same for me . well i knitt because i like to knitt. so it is like you say - it is not for spending less, also i nearly never use the yarn(wool) which is in the description , normally i use the needle half number less the written on the yarn, also with pattern i ever do it for my size - and i have ever some differnt outcommings but they are ever nice and i am satisfied with them. well also i have a fulltime job , two sons , a dog two cats and housework(which will never ends-when you finish with ironing you jsut washed the next), but i like to knitt - cause it relax me really.,


----------



## annemon (Apr 21, 2013)

Who needs a reason to knit? Knitting just is part of life, and sanity and relaxation. Also, it's therapy in a pain filled world. I ask again, who needs a reason?


----------



## Rosieredhair (Apr 27, 2013)

I am a knittaholic.


----------



## kayde (Apr 28, 2013)

When my mum and grandmother who taught me to knit, knitted for a handmade business I used to wonder at the intricacy of the projects they made. 

When I started to knit (before kids) I was challenged many times by the patterns but once I mastered them I lost interest.

Years forward to last year and a diagnosis that was scary and left me bored while recuperating so I bought a ball of wool and some needles.... well that was it, the start of a stash..... we all have to start somewhere dont we

Now I am Hooked


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

Because I like to. I love making things whether it is by knitting or making decorations for my GC's birthday parties. I am a craft person. I knit for a charity and like the feeling of mailing of my package to the person who distributes them and knowing that a baby somewhere has something pretty and warm to wear. All babies should have something pretty to wear regardless of their situations. I love the challenge of a new knitting pattern but often use one I like several times.
Just love to knit.


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

I knit because I enjoy it, I very rarely knit for myself but do so for friends, family and even strangers almost (children of one of the bar staff where we go for a drink once a week). it gives me something to do when sitting and watching tv or even movies, I recently invigilated some university exams and knitted in between timing breaks, went to watch my daughter in jujitsu comps and one of the guys she spars with commented that it was the first time he had ever seen me without needles in my hands (I hadn't taken another ball of wool with me and had run out :-( )
I knit because I can


----------



## sophie11 (Nov 22, 2011)

Why do I knit? Because I enjoy it.


----------



## Karen L (Feb 3, 2012)

I also knit just for the enjoyment of it. I started knitting years ago and did some challenging things back then. Then my family came along and then a full-time job. Once in a while I would get my knitting out and realize how much I enjoyed it and then put it away for another five years. Then repeat the cycle. I retired almost a year ago and now my needles and knitting go with me whenever we are in the car or a long time. My GD enjoys watching me knit so maybe someday I can teach her. Her mom enjoys knitting too but doesn't have the time right now. I just had cataract surgery and it is driving me nuts not to knit and read. It will be better soon but I sure do miss it. I have gotten into dishcloths just for the portability of them but don't make the same one the second time unless I really like it and have given away the first one. I will expand when life again becomes less demanding. My mother always wanted to learn how to knit but unfortunately died before she could realize that dream. Two of my three sisters have knitted too and now are doing quilting instead. Someday I may tackle that too but right now I am enjoying my knitting.


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

I knit because I love it. I love the yarn, the colors, the feel of it in my hands. I love the patterns and the people who knit. I am definatly a Knitwhit. When I learn a new pattern I sometimes make several until I know it by heart. Then when I need some mindless knitting, I just start one I know. My hands seem to retain the memory of the item knitted before, if that makes any sense. Right now I am knitting dolls from Greenhowe's patterns and have sent for Pirates, Princess, etc. to learn how to do those dolls. I am off to vacation this morning for two weeks of knitting by the sea with my little boy, Jay and our dog CECE. Happy knitting all.


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

Although I learned to knit as a child, I didn't become a true knitter until 4 years ago or so when I "inherited" 4 garbage bags of yarn. I gave two away, but still had to find uses for the rest. I like simple patterns, but I like to change yarns, stitch patterns, etc. and make them my own. I'll ask someone on KP about a pattern if it's something I've never knitted before or even seen before, i.e. cradle purses. That doesn't mean I'll actually make it though. I like learning new skills and taking classes. Two years ago I went to a knitting retreat and learned "Math for Hats" so I could make any hat for any size head, without a pattern. It was awesome for me, but most of the women just wanted to be given a pattern to follow, rather than use math. To each his own, I guess.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

I knit for charity,and love it. And enjoy it. When I was young you name it and I knitted it. I even made my boys double breasted sweaters they looked like a jacket. I enjoyed making socks, sweaters, I mad jackets with all sequins, then put a fur collar on it. I like when people say I love your whatever,where did you get it,and I can say I made it. If it wasn't for knitting I guess I wouldn't be a happy camper, and for 75 Yrs. O,d I am still a happy camper. I also read,do puzzles, sudoku, word books, and watch tv.I go out too with relatives and friends lunch,dinner, and parties,when there is one. I do like to party. Happy knitting.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Amy, I laughed when I saw your 'interest' thinking to myself, who cares why we knit, but I am like you in some ways. I don't follow the advised path in almost everything I do. After I learned the basics of this craft, I went my own way. Now that I'm getting 'up there in age', have a few physical infirmities, I knit every day just because I can. About everything else I used to do, I do in my dreams so why not knit. I knit for charity mainly just because.

I've seen your work and it is quite wonderful. Mine is OK. It'll pass but I'm not quite so curious about all the bells and whistles of what could be accomplished because I don't care. I do what I do, do it well, and go on to the next thing. Don't use patterns very often either but tend to be conservative ..... none of the lacy, frillies for me.

Always interested in what you have to say. Keep on keeping on.


----------



## obxamom (Apr 21, 2013)

well with four kids that I homeschool, a homestead with animals, helping my husband with his company I don't have much free time. Knitting is my haven! I love to create I love to watch something begin to take form on the needles! I like the challenge and its calming for me. Late at night when all are asleep and the work is done I'm alone in quiet with my needles, yarn, and creations! Oh and silence! Its bonding for my daughter and I as I'm teaching her to knit too!


----------



## Wheatie (Sep 19, 2011)

I knit because it is creative and I like the things I make to be useful. I can find useful things to make and enjoy working with various yarns. Prayer Shawls, caps for several uses, scarves, some sweaters. There are pleanty of things to make and easy to find places that they are needed.


----------



## FarmerJo (Feb 11, 2013)

talscudi said:


> On the one hand, I do knit to fill my time--my disability is very severe and leaves me with large swaths of time that are entirely me and what I can do while lying down and whimpering about pain.
> 
> On the other hand, because of that, my enemy is boredom, and I hate making the same thing over and over. I enjoy like you said, the skill and the craft and the challenge, and if it means making bizarre things that make people go "what IS that and WHY did you make it???" then so be it.


Same here. It is one of the few things I can do and it distracts a little from the pain. Also, it feeds my creative needs. I am not artistic, but I do have a sense of color that I find pleasing.


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

As we all would expect, this question is getting a lot of responses. My reason is simple - I love it.


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

I knit for relaxation, and something to do with my hands. 

I knit because it is a skill I learned from a very young age. 

I knit because I enjoy knitting, I like to see that skein of yarn become a usable item. 

I knit what every takes my fancy...I always have a number of projects on the go, and try to finish, start and finish, and work towards finishing a project every week because I get a sense of satisfaction from actually producing something from a skein of yarn or several skeins of yarn. 

I view my knitting as:

A worthwhile Skill
Relaxation
Me time 
Personal Productivity
Personalisation for Gifts for others


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

I knit because I enjoy it and it relaxes me. Also my Great Grandmother knitted and out of 31 great grandchildren only two of us picked up on knitting. I for one am one of those people who has to have the pattern right in front of me. I can't look at something and figure it out.So if I have ever upset someone with a question I apologize.


----------



## sassy22 (Sep 29, 2012)

I knit because I truly enjoy the creativity of it. I like patters that challenge me - the more intricate the pattern, the better. I have knit just about everything and like you I don't knit the same pattern twice.


----------



## jo doig (Feb 10, 2012)

I knit cuz it is cheaper than seeing a therapist!


----------



## autumngoose (Oct 21, 2012)

Well I think you covered all my reasons in your statement lol !!

We must be twins seperated at birth lol xxx

Oh...I have done the same pattern twice though.....Socks  xx


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

I knit, crochet, used to embroider but wrist and fingers can't handle it any more. But I have to keep my hands busy. I can not just sit and do nothing not every watch TV.


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

I knit because I just like the rhythm of it - if I have a problem to work through I can do it better if my hands are busy. I can't just sit and watch TV or listen to the radio, I have to be fiddling with something at the same time. I like the look of knitted items and I love working with colourful yarn. It is satisfying to make something. I find it soothing after a tough day at work (all my days at work are tough). I like to give the people for whom I care a lot a unique gift - they understand the care and work and time that goes into something handmade. If I like a pattern I do it more than once but in a different colour. I never do the same embroidery design twice, though.


----------



## amc7519 (Sep 4, 2012)

That's a great question. I think I like to crochet and knit because I still am amazed that it's possible to take something that looks like a piece of string, and turn it into something so special.

I think that's why I always change something in the pattern just a little bit, so it's really created by me


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Why do I knit? It started with a disability - or a differingability. When I found that my MS meant I couldn't continue to be the type-A overachiever I had always been. I needed to find something that I CAN do, despite the fatigue. I was told the MS would effect my short term memory - and it had. Being a teacher, I knew the only way to fight that was to do things that required my short term memory. I had to be doing something instead of just sitting still, and it had to be something that shows proof I am still here. Proof that my mind still works. Proof that I can contribute. Proof that I am still me- and ME is a person that has always sought out a challenge and won. 

In addition, I live in a home with a truly gifted man. He can do anything he sets his mind, and he has natural grace. Watching him do simple things like step up on a ladder and reach out into space- while balancing. I so miss having balance. He rebuilt our old Painted Lady home, bringing it back to historically correct, from transition arches to bookcases within the wall to the mantle around the Roodwood fireplace. I wanted to be able to contribute. Sure, I cross stitch, but it takes forever. Sure, I can sew, but curtains are straight, boring stitches. We can always use new hot pads, or new place mats. We need doilies to fit with the antiques. Window treatments? Why not? Besides. My hands were cold, starting my first knitting project (wristers) in 25 years.

Doing the same pattern twice is fine by me. I like seeing my skills grow between the first one and the second one, especially when doing it on a different set or size of needles. Following the pattern exactly- using the yarn suggested- isn't something I can usually afford to do; I buy yarn on sale. Which means I figured out how to knit to gauge from my first project. But, even on that first set of wristers I changed the pattern, because I could tell they weren't going to be long enough to cover what was cold on my hand. Sure, it was a minor change, but change it was. 

It all goes back to "use it or lose it." I am using my fine motor skills (Thank you, God, for not taking those); I am using my short term memory; I am using my love of puzzles to figure out how to fix mistakes. (Me? Mistakes? Surely you jest!) Knitting has also brought me to meet an amazing group of people that share my passion, which means I have also not lost my connection to the outside world, just because I can't be working with people.


----------



## Machalo (Feb 13, 2013)

What a great topic, Amy! Thank you!

I've enjoyed reading everyone's responses; we do all have our own which is so awesome. It makes me appreciate each of you even more than I already did. You all are so brilliant!

I do a bit of everything; I like to just pick up a stitch and go create something with it. Especially when I'm trying a new and interesting pattern stitch like entrelac; I took the basic concept of it and picked up needles and yarn for a baby blanket. This is now a little over half done and I have to say I'm bored with it so it is sitting. I think I have knitter's ADHD; I probably have 6 or 7 projects going and dozens of patterns in the hopper that I want to get to.

But why do I do the craft itself? Gosh, for so many reasons! It keeps my hands busy so I don't constantly have that "hand-mouth" disease; it provides me with something to do when I'm sitting at a traffic light during rush hour, or in an airport or doctor's office, or on the shuttle between my office and the hospital. I love seeing a skein of inert yarn become a piece of fabric - that is just fascinating! I also love to see a pattern being revealed within a fabric swatch or project. 

While I would love to tell you that I haven't ever put it down since learning when I was little from my mom and granny, I did a lot more when I was single and young. It got put away for a couple of decades while life interrupted. When I finally found it again during these past holidays, I found my passion for it again. It was like greeting an old friend. And the stash that was in the attic is now being sorted and catalogued for different projects and even used for different things.

The intricacies of different patterns is simply amazing and so different than when I used to look at them when I was younger. I'm fascinated by color work and am planning a scottish knit one of these days when I have all the colors ready. I don't quite get "felting" as I think that would just send my OCD off the edge, LOL! 

I love KP and everyone who posts here. You are all inspirations to me, even when I don't do more than lurk. Thank you for all you do and all of your knowledge. Thank you for sharing your knowledge so freely with others. Thank you for passing along your passion for yarns and tools and patterns. Thank you for your service to all those you knit for.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Because it is amazing to me that one can take two sticks and a string and make the most beautiful, unique, and useful creations. It is also therapy - a constant in my life when all else may be chaos.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

I knit #1 because I love to to Knit
#2 I love the fact that from a simple ball of yarn and two needles I can produce a garment or an item of beauty into which I have infused love and care.That may not be seen by those who receive the item but deep inside its there.

I do repeat patterns that I really love the conquering part does not matter to me.I do modify most of the patterns especially if I am repeating the same pattern more than once.

Also it keeps me awake while watching TV
My reasons are not exciting or earth shattering I just Love to Knit


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I knit for many reasons.
1: I'm a chronic nail biter. As long as I have something in my hands I'm less apt to bite. 
2: If I knit I don't eat. I used to keep snacks by my chair, but when I'm knitting I don't want to get the salt or chocolate on my project.
3: I need something to do. I have a hard time just sitting still.
4: I like seeing something go from a ball of string to something usable. 
5: It's relaxing and keeps me out of trouble.


----------



## bkennard (May 27, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Amy, you are so very fortunate to have a natural talent to be able to pick up the needles and make whatever you want, in whatever you want, however you want. I just wish I had a fingerfull of that God given talent. 
I've been knitting for maybe 2 years now and haven't gotten much farther than a couple of afghans, a sweater that I still have to put the front bands on, and quite a few scarves. 
I knit because it's something I've always wanted to do and now that I'm retired on disability, I'm doing it, but I feel not very well. In addition some of this medicine that I'm on causes me to get a little confused at times, so the more difficult patterns are "off limits" to me.
No one has taught me anything. You see, I'm scared to death of making mistakes. Why? because I really don't know how to fix them. And how do I ask someone on the forum to "fix" a mistake?
I'm one of those people that ask about a pattern or what type of yarn they used. Why do I do it? Because it gives me an idea of what can be used. I have a huge stash and I'd like to use some of that. If I see a pattern I'd like to try, I go hunting for it on Ravelry or someplace else.
For me, right now knitting, at times, is not totally relaxing. It is enjoyable to see things made, but not what I would call relaxing for I'm still learning.
I would LOVE to be able to knit like you and make the beautiful sweaters, shawls and what not with a few flips of the needles, but I can not at this point in time and it is soooo very frustrating to me. 
I feel I will never get out of this darn box I'm in.


----------



## bkennard (May 27, 2012)

:thumbup: 

I knit for the enjoyment, the creativity, the friends I have made at the knitting group I have joined. Also I knit because I can.

I recently started knitting for the local hospital gift shop so yes I do repeat some patterns but the items for the gift shop are made to assist the hospital auxilary raise funds to purchase things that are not necessarily required to operate a hospital. 

I love the feel of the yarn and now that I am retired I have the time to do it. I love seeing the final result of whatever I am making and the joy it brings to others when I gift an item.


----------



## Toyknitter (Feb 5, 2011)

Interesting topic. I knit to relax, I knit as a creative outlet, I knit to make unique gifts for the younger grandchildren and now my great grandson. I knit to make shawls, which I love and which are not generally available commercially. I knit because in my mind it honors my grandmother who showed me the basics all those years ago. I sometimes make the same pattern over and over, but generally change yarns, needles or add or subtract features to make a pattern my own. I knit because it soothes my soul.


----------



## Picklelady (Apr 2, 2013)

Amy, you really stirred up a hornet's nest with your question. Some people really had to search inside themselves for an answer. I find that sometimes, I just do something because I enjoy doing it. I also enjoy giving to others something that I have made. I just wish I was better at it. 
That's why I love this site. We have so much expertise and experience to draw from. It gives us all courage to try to expand our love and knowledge of knitting.
I always love reading your comments because they make me stop and actually think.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

I knit for many reasons. Mostly for the pride of having tried a new item and having completed it. I knit to fill my creative need. I knit to keep my brain from drying up and blowing away, a new challenge is good for the brain they say. I knit to fill my time when hubby is watching sports but would still like me around. I don't think I have ever used the yarn called for. Having said that, I shy away from sweaters etc. I strayed from this in the spring and am still ripping out the sweater that "grew" 3 times the size with the first wash. Mostly I think I knit because I like the "feel" of the yarn and the act of knitting itself.


----------



## ChrisGV (Apr 5, 2013)

Toyknitter said:


> Interesting topic. I knit to relax, I knit as a creative outlet, I knit to make unique gifts for the younger grandchildren and now my great grandson. I knit to make shawls, which I love and which are not generally available commercially. I knit because in my mind it honors my grandmother who showed me the basics all those years ago. I sometimes make the same pattern over and over, but generally change yarns, needles or add or subtract features to make a pattern my own. I knit because it soothes my soul.


Absolutely agree. I knit to relax, as a creative outlet and definately because it soothes my soul. I knit for a few craft sales.....for fun and to learn something new....not for a big profit. I also knit for charity and prayer shawls for my church. My family does not really appreciate or value my creations so I don't usually knit for them, other than my new granddaughter. My on daughter does appreciate what I make. I like knowing that what I do does really sooth my soul. Wonderful thought


----------



## Pilla (Apr 17, 2011)

I knit because I enjoy it. I love making things - knitted things, sewn things, I love making cards, cakes, noise! Like others I find just watching TV without making something difficult and pointless. I get excited about using the time twice - ie watching and making. Going into a wool shop, or a stationers gives me a sense of excitement. The smell and atmosphere in these shops is just gorgeous! My children (all grown up) all get that sense of excitement when they go into a stationers, but sadly never in a wool shop. Enjoy knitting everyone.


----------



## jpfries (Jan 14, 2013)

AmyKnit good for you. I love to see the items grow in my hands and take the pride of knowing I can do it. I too cannot just sit and watch tv, it is knit and listen to tv. I was born in an era before tv. I prefer to do smaller items as my boredom level is pretty high with too much repetition, however I have made many many afghans, many many sweaters and the list goes on. I knit for the pleasure I get out of it.


----------



## jpfries (Jan 14, 2013)

AmyKnit good for you. I love to see the items grow in my hands and take the pride of knowing I can do it. I too cannot just sit and watch tv, it is knit and listen to tv. I was born in an era before tv. I prefer to do smaller items as my boredom level is pretty high with too much repetition, however I have made many many afghans, many many sweaters and the list goes on. I knit for the pleasure I get out of it.


----------



## ablnewlife (Mar 27, 2013)

I became disabled a few years ago. Re-learning how to knit is getting back part of my old life. I'm 3 gifts away from finishing my holiday list. So excited. Hope I will actually be able to part with them.


----------



## laceyj1204 (Apr 1, 2013)

I knit because it's cheaper than therapy. I've struggled with depression off and on for years and crafting (not just knitting) seems to help. I not only knit for therapy, but I'm a tactile person and I love textures so feeling the different textures of the yarn or thread while I'm working and then seeing and feeling the different textures of the finished product are rewarding for me. I usually knit from a pattern, but don't always follow it exactly. I do change needle sizes and substitute yarns based on what I have available to me. I like several other people here cannot simply sit and watch TV without having something in my hands so it's usually knitting or crochet. So basically, I guess I knit (or sew, embroider, cross stitch, crochet, fuse glass, or do beadwork) because it makes me happy.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I knit because I am addicted to yarn. Better to have something beautiful and/or useful than to just fondle the yarn - it gives me an excuse TO fondle the yarn. I also love to give people things that I've made with my own two hands. We spent five months in China recently and I wanted to give gifts to some of the friends I made while over there. It is virtually impossible to find things that were not made in China! So I made knitted items for them. Ok, those items were made in China - by me. I do use the same pattern more than once, but never used the same yarn - well, except when the first two mitts didn't match and I had to make another pair of unmatching mitts to end up with two matching pair. I knit for therapy. My DH has had a lot of health issues and I credit knitting for keeping me sane while sitting in waiting rooms. If I'm working on something, I tend to worry less. I always have a small project going that I can carry along.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I knit because;
I like choosing my own styles and colours
I love the feel of yarn
I love giving my knitting items away
I need something to do with my hands and can't sit without knitting 
It relaxes me
I feel a sense of accomplishment when I finish something
It's good for the brain
It's challenging


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

One mor thing. Someone mentioned that she hadn't figured out how to read while knitting. I get a book on my iPad, prop it up on the table in front of me and knit while I read. Can't do that with too challenging a pattern, but if I'm in a mindless stockinet or garter stitch section, it works quite well.


----------



## caroleliz (Sep 28, 2011)

Amyknits, I knit because I enjoy it, if I didn't then I wouldn't. Like you I have never knitted a pattern with the recommended yarn except if someone paid for it and I knitted it. I find that the recommended yarn works out to be too expensive. I have never knitted a pattern exactly as the pattern states. I always modify them to fit my needs.

However, unlike scotjud, I can read and knit at the same time, if the pattern is a bit boring, like stocking stich which bores me to death. I have often just put in a cable or something to take the boredom away. I always watch TV and knit, I find I fall asleep if I don't because my hands aren't busy.


----------



## katag1 (Nov 9, 2012)

I knit because I enjoy knitting and doing other crafts. With 6 adult kids and spouses and 18 grandkids, it does save money at Christmas. When I make the grandkids mittens, I make 3 in a pair (you know they always lose 1 mitten), same with the slipper socks. The kids always seem to want a throw of some kind. I work part time therefore I do have time to work on crafts. I have allergies to so much and can't be outside, so to help keep me sane on those beautiful sunny days I sit by the window and work on something.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

My friend started me knitting about 6 years ago. She only knits scarves for the homeless and uses the same 6 or 7 patterns over and over. She is very happy doing that. I am amazed at how many scarves she makes a year.

I knit mainly for charity and use the yarn I have in my stash. Right now I am knitting baby caps and booties for Congo. My original goal was 100 of each but I have had to change that to 200 (I have made 175 caps and 181 booties). My church Women Ministries group (I am chair of the group) is making layettes for Congo and the caps and booties are a part of venture. Our goal is to make 100 layettes (flannel blanket, kimono, cap & booties). We will send long the extra caps and booties. In Jan. we made 31 midwife kits, also for Congo.

I knit scarves for Handmade Especially For You. The scarves are given to women in shelters in CA. I met the founder here on KP. I like knitting those because I can "experiment" with patterns and yarn.

I was given some fleece and that started me on ProjectLinus. I and making fleece blankets for them. I want to make some knitted blankets when I finish up with the Congo project.

I don't make sweaters or socks. I haven't had the desire to venture into them. I am enjoying the projects I am working on now.

Everyone has projects they enjoy making - my friend enjoys making her scarves and likes to make the same patterns. She also enjoys seeing what I am making and will ask "and what are we working on today". From this site I know that knitters are very giving people and knit a LOT for charity. There was a lady here (KP) from Wisconsin who in 2011 who posted that she was asked to do a scarf drive (needed 150) for the homeless and she had no idea how to do it. WELL . . . KP folks came alongside and sent her the needed scarves. She posted pictures almost every day of the boxes and scarves she had received. It was amazing - I think she had enough sent within a week.

So I guess that is why I knit!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

I have knit since I was eight years old. I have never stopped although some eras were more productive than others due to parenting, working, etc. I do change patterns but I also follow them and repeat as I do a lot of knitting for charity. I have about twelve different hat patterns that I go to and have memorized so I can work on them anytime any place. I do try to make one thing a year for myself and will usually challenge myself with that project.


----------



## boncamp (Mar 11, 2011)

Well, congratulations, Amyknits. Consider yourself lucky to be so talented, creative, and self-confident. Unfortunately, not all of us are so endowed. I knit because I like to knit.


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

I started knitting this past year - knitted years & years ago - for something to do in our retirement & to see what else I could make. I also sew & quilt and like the look of the finished products. Sometimes for myself - family members - gifts. My only problem is I like something to be finished quickly - that's why the wash/dishcloths are more fun for me than the afghan & shawl I am also attempting. I do realize many, many KPers are way, way more advanced than I will ever, ever be. But we should try to answer the beginner and not laugh when someone asks what frogging or tinking or LYS means! haha!!


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

my mother (who is a seamstress) asked me this question recently, so I am kind of prepared to answer it too. She says that sewing is much quicker, and yes it is. However, if I make a mistake in knitting, all I have to do is pull it back (frog it), and I can restart, if I cut fabric incorrectly its a waste, and has to be used for something else. 
I knit because if I sit down at night, and do nothing other than watch the 'idiot's lantern' I will go to sleep, yes I know that's what night time is for, but not at six or seven o'clock in the evening!
I like to create things, adapt patterns, make things for charity, my DH says I have also learned another language (its called knitting - he thinks patterns are a foreign language k1, p2, kind of language)
When I have knit something there is never going to be another one exactly like it, never, as I am like the originally poster of this topic, I amend and create as I go along.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Why do I knit, well I learned to knit 50 years ago because I loved the ability to create a garment from yarn and two sticks. Now it is a pleasure trip for me. I am able to relax and create at will. I also repeat patterns, different yarns and sometimes I will change the stitch pattern, instead of lace I might do a basket weave. The long and short of it is I knit for pleasure and relaxation and sometimes even the joy I get from family and friends I have knitted for.


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

LOL - not so sure about that - guess it depends on the size of your stash and needles ;-)



jo doig said:


> I knit cuz it is cheaper than seeing a therapist!


----------



## Livingwaters (Jun 14, 2011)

I knit because it has always looked fun and watching others made me jealous. I have crocheted for 30 years, have stopped because I am knitting and I enjoy both but I am learning more every day. For my oldest daughters wedding I did my first lace project ever so had to call a friend after getting frustrated. I have always viewed patterns much like cooking recipes, a jumping off point. I have only used the yarn suggested 2-3 times in all the years of crocheting and knitting. Sometimes I use the needles or hook called for for gauge as I have made crocheted dresses for angels that fit babies odd dimensions(how she would look as a woman in real life). I always over challenge myself first. The first pattern I tried before deciding maybe the basics were good to understand was a cabled scarf. It's waiting lol. I have to knit or crochet as it relaxes me, I also sew, quilt, latch hook but am more relaxed knitting or crocheting!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well I knit because it is a new-to-me craft that I can do with my hands that is portable. I love to sew but mostly only for the finished projects, I can get real cranky behind the sewing machine. So that is not relaxing. I love to paint but as we all know paint has to dry so there is a lot of down time and I only paint things. I'm not talented enough to actually paint a picture.. someday maybe...
I actually have several craft items .. most I am not good at but I enjoy doing. 
Now I love to crochet.. but honestly I only like some of the things made in crochet.. its my personal opinion but I don't want a doll with a bumpy face.. some love that.. I prefer the knitted dolls.. but I love the free form style and freedom that comes with the hook.. I have done it so long that I can pick up a hook and yarn and sit and create.. just let it grow and become something unusual and amazing. I guess you can say I have wrapped my brain around crochet and am able to take it places some only dream of.

So that takes me back to your question... I am learning to knit so I can learn to create my own designs and combine all my crafting passions into amazing objects. 
I have never done most of what you pointed out.. there is no reason to make the same pattern over and over.. no reason to use the same yarn that costs a arm and a leg when I have beautiful yarn in my stash, no reason to be 'inside the box' its my yarn, needles, and time.. I can do what I want... if I find a pattern I like.. I had better do it up right away because if not it gets lost in my 'Patterns Stash' and forgot.. 
I will tell you what Knitting does for me that none of the other crafts I enjoy can do... Knitting puts me into a Zen! that is amazing.. I feel my mind relaxing.. my whole body just feels like its in a 'happy place' I don't know why.. its like coming home for me.. I love the idea of doing a century's old craft that has been passed from one generation to the other, I love the history and the dedication. This is the only craft so far that has done this for me. I have never kept anything I made, they all go to someone else.. oh I have kept the socks..they are so poorly made that it would be an embarrassment to give them to someone...I never go bit by the sock bug.  thats ok.. so may other things to knit... I have to have a challenge, knitting exercises my brain and I have to do patterns and stitches that are more complicated so that I don't get bored with it.. its why I love lace! it keeps my mind exercised!
You are right this is a good question.. and it also feels good to know I'm not alone.. I feel sometimes that I'm the only one not knitting baby items.. or blankets.. my boy is 19 so maybe in the next decade I will but there is really no rush... I may enjoy it when the time comes but its not for me at this time. 
I can't wait to get enough experience under my belt to do some of the free form knitting I have seen... That is my goal!! Uh Oh .. I wrote a book...


----------



## Colonial Cat (Mar 4, 2013)

I knit or crochet because I can do it , I like to keep busy and now I do it to support some of the charity things my church does. Knitting or crocheting is easier than doing some of the other things that they do at church for me I have done those things and want to do something that take less effort on my part and I find it relaxing.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

scottishlass said:


> I knit #1 because I love to to Knit
> #2 I love the fact that from a simple ball of yarn and two needles I can produce a garment or an item of beauty into which I have infused love and care.That may not be seen by those who receive the item but deep inside its there.
> 
> I do repeat patterns that I really love the conquering part does not matter to me.I do modify most of the patterns especially if I am repeating the same pattern more than once.
> ...


At the heart of it these are my reasons for knitting too, Scottish lass but so many comments made by others also stirke a cord. Knitting has become part of my DNA - without out it I don't feel cmplete.


----------



## vernagreenan (Aug 7, 2011)

Why do I knit? It started with a a 4 year granddaughter wanting a knitted sweater for her Barbie doll. I could crochet but not knit at the time. (I dreamed about crochet before I taught myself to crochet.) Can never follow a pattern all the way, have to change it. I bought Barbara Walker's Learn to Knit Afghan book and the rest is history. I did do the the 2 inch sweater with 0 knitting needles very early on and she still has it today(10 years later). I am always trying new techniques-the latest is double knitting. A real challenge for me. Just turned 74. Can't waiting for the next challenge.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi! 
I knit because I enjoy the process of creating something. I knit because I enjoy the challenge of mastering a new craft. Yes, I am very guilty of "tweaking" patterns... maybe the needle size is different, maybe I want to make it striped, etc. I'm not proficient enough yet to do more "higher-level" tweaking, such as changing the size of something... but, hey, I've only been knitting since the end of December. I'll get there, someday... and when I do, the first thing I will do is figure out how to knit sweaters that are thinner in weight while still being warm (I do live in MA), that fit me (I have trouble since most patterns do not come in XS), *and* are long enough to be comfortable to wear... oh, and that are V-neck or at least have something other than the really high crew necks. I've only made knit animals, a garter (see recent post in pictures), a hat or two, and a doll poncho... but, again, I haven't been knitting for that long. I'm currently working on a crab, an octopus, and a prayer shawl (first shawl ever!). I mostly knit (or do any craft, really) to make gifts. In my family, hand-made gifts are appreciated by virtually everyone. In most cases, it would be easier to just buy it, but not necessarily cheaper. It ensures that the recipient gets something truly unique, which is harder & harder to find these days. How many times have you seen someone walking around with the exact same dress, scarf, shoes, etc. that you have? How many times do you walk into a house & you know you've seen that exact wallpaper somewhere else? Check out the shapes of cars these days - they're all the exact same shape. You don't see very many shaped like, e.g. the old Caddys with fins on them. Uniqueness is dead, unless crafters get crafting!


----------



## cinsacto (Jan 21, 2013)

I get this! For me it's partly the challenge and partly the thrill of creativity. On the prodding of others I have done a few things twice-but that's it-next frontier please!


----------



## limberlostgirl (Apr 10, 2011)

Amyknits..you are ME! Or I am YOU...everything you said is what I would repeat. I do almost all the needlearts, but knitting is my favorite - for my Newborns In Need Charity, shawls for me, gifts, & just because. New ideas, new stitches, new yarn - I usually can't wait to start the next project! I work from my stash, which never seems to decrease! Someone on Page 7 said she knits to stay awake in front of the TV...I can be knitting, watching - and still nod off for a few seconds...."come to," to realize my hands are still knitting! Usually in error! )


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

talscudi said:


> On the one hand, I do knit to fill my time--my disability is very severe and leaves me with large swaths of time that are entirely me and what I can do while lying down and whimpering about pain.
> 
> On the other hand, because of that, my enemy is boredom, and I hate making the same thing over and over. I enjoy like you said, the skill and the craft and the challenge, and if it means making bizarre things that make people go "what IS that and WHY did you make it???" then so be it.


I have to agree, I also have a disability and it fills my time. I also crochet so if I get bored I switch between the two.


----------



## cindy krebs (Apr 18, 2013)

why do I knit. well i am not to sure! one i like the feel of the yarn in my hands. I hate just watching tv i cant read a book because my husband decieded to talk to me then and only then. so when i knit he doesnt really bother me. I love it when my Grand kids go how did you do that. my blood pressure goes down when i knit.. and i do get joy out of creating things. i have knitted since i was 16 now 65 i think its peaceful.. what else am i going to do..


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi AmyKnits, I recently asked questions about your village sock pattern. 
In one of your posts you mention the names of many people that helped you get through your first sock. 
I joined KP forum as a forum is a meeting or medium where ideas and views on a particular issue can be exchanged.
I personally welcome questions if I feel I have mastered something and can help others. If I need help or have questions, I thought this was the place to do that?
I knit and crochet for the sheer love of fiber arts as I know many others do. 

I once read how language if it could be perfected might enable us to live in peace. I think if anyone thought you were being judgemental in might be in the tone that I also experienced reading your post. 
The words frustrating, bizarre and that you couldn't relate set that tone. 
The comment that you don't really understand why a lot of us knit. You just don't "get" it added to that tone, negatively. 
Frankly, I was surprised you didn't have more negative comments. 

I think your writing skills are excellent but sensitivity could be worked on. 

There is the distinct possibility that I have also misinterpreted what you were saying, this is why the art of communication is so vital and fragile.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Yes, your son branched out on his own and is trying to master his skills as a contortionist. (haha)


AmyKnits said:


> jomoyach.... I like and appreciate your response. BOY, you have me pegged... type A is an understatement! LOL
> 
> I enjoy knitting, but I also enjoy singing and painting. However, I cannot carry a tune and my painting looks like something my 2-year old would draw.
> 
> ...


----------



## mathwizard (Feb 24, 2011)

:thumbup: I do knit for fun and sometimes it fills my time. I never usually follow any pattern whether knitted or crocheted. Creative license! Yarn choice has always been mine not the creator of the pattern but very rarely will I use the exact yarn.
Cost of the item has always been a factor and I can usually make it cheaper than store bought and the quality is always the best. I NEVER USE YARN THAT DOESN'T PASS MY SOFTNESS TOUCH! The perfectionist in me has extremely high standards and there are no errors in my work! The worst is I usually see mistakes that others says they can't been seen. My mouth is usually shut at that point unless they ask if I can see their mistake. 
I do mindless knitting to off set the really challenging knitting. The harder the pattern the more I like it! Making more than one of a pattern is my choice and sometimes I do but even the repeat isn't exactly like the first. Color choice is mine and since I think outside of the box it is fun!  :roll:


----------



## mommaM (Apr 12, 2011)

This has been a very interesting conversation and one that made me think on why I knit. I understand the person who needs to keep their hands busy, or the love from one who receives the item. None of my family members knitted or sewed, but were creative in other ways, art, metal working. So I have the creative gene and suddenly I feel the urge to create and my outlet is knitting and crocheting. I have been asked if a certain project is completed and maybe all that needs to be done is sewing the seams, but by then I am off on another idea or project. So you can imagine the number of WIP's I have, to me it isn't if it gets done but the process of doing. The past several months I have been completing all the WIP's and am successfully getting the count down....but the urge is on me and I feel the need to do something.
I enjoy all of the interaction on this site, if fuels my desire to create, so thank you. I do not always comment and I don't post pictures, I am more a lurker but I enjoy all this site offers.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

mathwizard said:


> :thumbup: I do knit for fun and sometimes it fills my time. I never usually follow any pattern whether knitted or crocheted. Creative license! Yarn choice has always been mine not the creator of the pattern but very rarely will I use the exact yarn.
> Cost of the item has always been a factor and I can usually make it cheaper than store bought and the quality is always the best. I NEVER USE YARN THAT DOESN'T PASS MY SOFTNESS TOUCH! The perfectionist in me has extremely high standards and there are no errors in my work! The worst is I usually see mistakes that others says they can't been seen. My mouth is usually shut at that point unless they ask if I can see their mistake.
> I do mindless knitting to off set the really challenging knitting. The harder the pattern the more I like it! Making more than one of a pattern is my choice and sometimes I do but even the repeat isn't exactly like the first. Color choice is mine and since I think outside of the box it is fun!  :roll:


I second the not using yarn that doesn't pass the softness test! I like to feel it before buying it... which is why I'm so hesitant to buy online (although I have had good luck with KnitPicks).


----------



## 3DogMom (May 7, 2013)

I love your post. I wish we had a LIKE button! The reasons you knit and your thinking about it sound just like I feel. I'm just a beginner who mostly knits squares and rectangles but I don't knit the same thing twice or follow patterns exactly but use them as a guide to create things. I think it is the same type of satisfaction some people get from crosswords or jigsaw puzzles - I see it as an interesting puzzle with color, math, creativity and a whole lot of love when you make something with your hands that becomes a beautiful gift or a unique item to wear.


----------



## Amma (Mar 29, 2011)

I knit because I can't afford a psychiatrist. Also my mom never let my sister or I just sit and watch TV, we had to be doing some kind of hand work and it became a habit.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I knit mainly for enjoyment.
I like best to find a pattern which is a challage.
I am much older than you Amy, so when I was younger I rarely knit more of one pattern, but over the years I have found favorite patterns, and I will gravitate toward them when I need a quick gift.
I do knit for cash too. Yarn companies mostly, sometimes private commissions. These can be fun because you can use a yarn you would NEVER buy. I made one of those 'swirl' jackets, with lace weight and fingering weight silk and mohair. Love the pattern but that yarn was a nightmare casting on over 600 sts ! Not sure the cash I made was worth all that time spent, but it was and still maintains a sense of great accomplishment.
I rarely knit because I have nothing else to do. I am retired, no children in house, husband still works way too hard, but I seem to have many other things that fall into the 'have to' catagory. I perfer to knit in the evenings, while watching TV.
I have been knitting for almost as far back as I can remember. (I'm in my 60's) I have used knitting as a pleasure, too pass the time, to save money (making gifts), to make money, therapy, while grieving, while worriering, while happy, and sad. Knitting has never failed me.
Good one Amy.... :thumbup:


----------



## mathwizard (Feb 24, 2011)

Yeah! I love free thinkers! I have many friends who follow the pattern exactly which includes the exact yarn. There is nothing wrong with that but my creativity doesn't allow me to do that. One of my friends is a beginning knitter but she is starting to change things. Let the creative juices flow!


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

I knit because I enjoy it. I am one of those that asks some of the questions you mentioned. As far as " what pattern did you use" that gets asked because no matter how long I knit(9years now) I don't think I'll ever be able to knit something just from a picture. I need a starting point at least, I can make changes and adjustments after I get that starting point. As far as "what yarn did you use" that is asked simply because I want to find it and buy it. I think KP is a great place for knitters of all experience levels to get advice and ideas. The only thing I find frustrating sometimes is the questions that are sometimes asked over and over again like on almost a daily basis.


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

Amyknits most of us have benefited from your answers to questions which have been asked ie just recently with your socks. You have really inspired me to get on and do it. I, personally, don't feel I need to ask questions as I have found just getting on and doing works well for me. Like many others on KP we didn't have the luxury of asking questions but I know many who are new to knitting and crocheting may well feel overwhelmed by the knowledge of others on KP and feel insecure in 'having a go'. I knit because I love the process of it - the yarn, texture, colour, patterns, satisfaction of finishing and best of all the feeling of delight when others comment on my finished article. I think indulgence and satisfaction perhaps sums it up. I'm really into crochet at the moment having been inspired by some beautiful work I have seen on KP and elsewhere - I think this medium has provoked my imagination, which I enjoy.


----------



## ms_sheilab (Jun 2, 2012)

I've never thought about "why". I knit for the same reason I sew or can food or any of the other home crafts I do; because it gives me joy. I may or may not follow a pattern, I seldom use the yarn recommended and thoroughly enjoy the process. I'm also in the throes of a very interesting menopause and it keeps me focused on a task when everyone around me is annoying me for no other reason than they're breathing.


----------



## Pipsmom (Oct 8, 2011)

Because it gives me pleasure...yes pleasure...pleasure that is definably me. ..If I get pleasure out of knitting the same pattern over a hundred times so be it. I know people who only make hats or blankets..who cares...it is their joy not mine...follow a pattern or not...knit in the tub...only knit with the color yellow...I live in manhattan and have a pretty fabulous lys..no one judges what anyone else wants to do... What,s to understand...we knit, laugh, and enjoy our own process...


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

I "went back" to knitting to be doing something when taking my parents to doc offices. I needed to keep busy or I would get frustrated. Then took my knitting to all-day hospital visits when hubby was so sick. (Knit fever was then setting in). Did fun fur scarves for Christmas; started knitting for babies and sent items to hospitals; prayer shawls for church; grands born and of course they needed keepsakes from grammy. Well, I'm now completely hooked, have learned so much from this forum. ALWAYS watch TV at night with needles in my hands, and have made myself a poncho, now attempting a shawl and having so much fun. I rarely do the same pattern twice, except baby hats and such, and I'm always interested in a new pattern. I think it's the challenge. We have to keep using our MINDS, right? And this is a fun way!

I LOVE KP and all of your help, enthusiasm, and ideas.


----------



## karenwhipple (Sep 6, 2012)

I can't really pinpoint why I knit however it comes down to the fact it seems to be a passion .I have done many various crafts and needlework over the years ,and knitting has always been a stable . I love doing it and can't get enough of it!!!


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

Okay- I could be your twin! . Same as you I look at a picture then think- I can do that and I have some wool sorta like that and some needles near that size- but hey maybe it would look better with a different edge or...... Etc etc. I have come out with some doozies at times or different sizes than I intended- but I also have ended up with nice surprises. What I love ( and sometimes hate) about knitting is when you finally get to see the item off the needles or off the knitting machine -because you never really know exactly what it will look like until it is laid out and joined together and I like surprises! 
I knit for the fun and joy of being creative and I have recently retired and this site has been amazing for inspiration and new techniques! .


----------



## karenwhipple (Sep 6, 2012)

I can't really pinpoint why I knit however it comes down to the fact it seems to be a passion .I have done many various crafts and needlework over the years ,and knitting has always been a stable . I love doing it and can't get enough of it!!!
Maybe I should replace the word passion with addiction!!


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

I have a very stressful job that has lots of deadlines and a lot of demanding, self-involved clients. I knit both to relax and to feed my creative needs. I get a lot of joy and satisfaction out of making something for someone who appreciates my efforts. I usually knit for my adult children, sometimes their friends who have seen something I knit for my child. As an added benefit, after I lost weight, my knitting also helped me keep the pounds off because when I'm knitting, I'm not snacking.

And, because of my stressful job - as the saying goes: I knit so I don't kill.


----------



## Mspiggy253 (Apr 6, 2013)

I knit so I don't kill people! Seriously. I work at a college and I take classes full time. Sometimes knitting just keeps me calm! I can sit down and knit something and feel all the stress and daily problems just go away. Short term ofcourse but it keeps me from being too bitchy! And I just love yarn!


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

I knit to keep me off the streets


----------



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

Knitting for me is a therapeutic blessing. Like many of the posts, I love turning out something beautiful that is one of a kind. I have been teaching myself for about a year and like a tree branching out, the more I learn the more directions I see I can go. I am so glad I found this. 

All my life I needed something to keep my mind and hands busy. I would fly for days with little sleep then drift into depression. Staying busy I could outrun it. But by my 60's I was just too tired to run anymore, went to a doctor, found out I am bi-polar with OCD, he put me on meds and it has helped tremendously. Not that you ever get rid of the ups and downs completely but it keeps them within bounds. So many people suffer this but feel there is a stigma attached. Not true, it is a chemical imbalance that needs to be treated medically so if you feel as I did consider getting help. 

Now back to knitting. I don't see myself ever completely mastering this or getting bored, it is more complex than anything I have tried. I love the fact that I can see a mistake, figure out how it happened and go back and correct it. Frogging is a great incentive to learn to do it right. I am trying to progress, level by level, from simple to more complex. This forum, youtube and a few books I picked up are all I need. I so appreciate not being ashamed to ask a question, you are all so ready to help. And Amy, I recognize your face, you have encouraged me from time to time.

So this is why I knit!


----------



## MPolaski (Mar 14, 2011)

Hmm....why do I knit? Because God told me to. No, really. Mum taught me to knit when I was little, but it really didn't stick. I became involved in other crafts (cross stitch, embroidery, needlepoint, painting miniatures for table top war games, etc.) But a couple of years ago, I was browsing the craft section of the local Barnes & Noble and came across one of the Prayer Shawl Ministry's pattern books. And God told me I needed to do that. "Really God? Knit? Me? Can I do this?" And looking through the pattern book I realized that yes, it was simple enough that I could handle it. So I started making prayer shawls. And giving them away. It seemed like there was a real need for them. Later, the need wasn't the same, so I branched out to socks and found that I really enjoyed those. Now I knit to enjoy the sub-creation of an item, to relax, to meditate, to pray, to think. I knit to give -- either the items I make to other people, or the knowledge I have. Either way, it blesses me and them. I can make my own stuff that fits me, both body shape and personality. I can help keep a handicraft alive. I never have to bored anywhere ever again. That's why I knit.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I primarily knit for the same reason that I sew...I'm absolutely fascinated with taking something and turning it into something else. A flat piece of fabric into a 3 dimensional garment...some string of varying width into something useful and beautiful. 

I also have a need to keep my hands busy and that probably stems from my childhood. i was an easily bored child (even with 180 acres to roam and all sorts of animals and a faithful dog), so my Mum started me on embroidery when I was 6. I loved to watch her crochet (the fascination with watching string turn into lace) so she taught me to do that when I was 8. She also taught me to sew, quilt and garden.

I knit through meetings, while visiting friends, in waiting rooms. People who know me and see me regularly always want to know what's on the sticks. 

I also knit for a good portion of my yearly income by doing an invitation only trunk show right before the holidays. I also do a portion of my knitting every yer for charity too.

I do like challenges, so I usually set some sort of yearly goals for my knitting too. This year is conquering charts.


----------



## LCF (Mar 9, 2013)

I knit, therefore I am.


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

I knit because it relaxes me ,keeps me from falling asleep while watching tv ,because if I do I'm up for most of the nite .I enjoy making gifts for my friends and family who can't knit ,I don't have anything I've made except a few dishcloths .I love making doll clothes for my granddaughters AGD ,I love the look on her face when she says "oh its so pretty ",that look won't be here too much longer as she grows I don't think her dolls will be on the top of her list .I also change the pattern alittle and always use what yarn I have .I knit because its fun to see what you get from a ball of yarn ,its endless .I also change some of my recipes when I cook ,just the way I am I guess .I never had or don't think I will ever knit socks ,just don't have a desire to .Sometime I wish I didn't have to sleep so I could get all my projects done ,so many to do so little time to do them !I knit every day and hope I always will .I do love to knit !


----------



## nana 07 (Oct 26, 2012)

I knit because I love to create. My mom taught me when I was little. I picked it up again when my only child went to college, I was a widow and needed something to keep me busy. I quit smoking and found this to be a way to keep busy. Now I just love to relax and knit, crochet etc. As I have said before I usually knit for charity. But love to knit when someone asks me to knit something for them. I think knitting helps to fill a void of some kind in our lives. It does for me.


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

I knit because it's something I do fairly well and enjoy. There are so many things I have been interested in trying over the years; some I was good at and continued, others were bombs that were tried and left behind. I like mastering new stitches and incorporating them in projects, continually challenging myself.

I don't knit because my mother did. She was an amazing seamstress and whenever I sat down to sew, she was always looking over my shoulder (mentally) saying, "Rip that out." Knitting was my thing and mine alone.

Seldom do I do anything more than once; I'm easily bored and will set a project aside and NEVER go back to it except to rip it out and begin something new. To me it's a wonderful process of constantly advancing, learning, perfecting. 

KP has stretched me and I appreciate so many of the talented, helpful people here. I understand admiring projects and asking for sources; I don't understand the lack of searching for answers to questions that have been asked over and over. That frustrates me but the growth potential is invaluable. If I could, I would encourage everyone to quit asking fearful questions (what if my yarn is wrong, what should I do with this, what if the color is wrong) and just jump in. So what if the yarn is wrong, do something else with it. So what if the pattern is wrong, adjust it. Stretch yourselves and reach higher and change, don't stagnate.

Thanks for asking the question, Amy, and ignore those who don't "get it" and think you're being judgmental. You are one of the reasons so many of us look forward to KP each day. Your questions and statements today may make people stop and take stock. That's always good for all of us.


----------



## skrobert (Sep 1, 2011)

I am retired now and I knit for the enjoyment and to fill up my time. It is cheaper than going out shopping everyday. I also keep doing patterns that are harder to tax my brain and abilities. And now I seem to be the go to person for other people here in the community when they seem to get stuck on a project.


----------



## Loish57 (Jan 19, 2013)

I knit and crochet because I belong to our Prayer Shawl Ministry at our church. This is such a beautiful group of women and we do have one man in our group who knits hats on a loom. What a great feeling it is to pray for the person who will receive the item I am working on. We make pink and blue baby hats for the nurseries at the hospitals, baby blankets, shawls, lap covers, chemo hats for children and adults and knitted winter hats for the homeless etc. Our items are all blessed before they are donated to people of our parish, hospitals and the poor. I get so much enjoyment and satisfaction devoting my time to this beautiful ministry.


----------



## Sanibean (Apr 11, 2013)

I knit because our Grandmother lived with us and didn't believe in children sitting and doing nothing. So grew up when the summer garden wasn't going knitting, sewing etc. Now I find impossible to just sit and watch TV without something in my hands. I'm nearing 66 and have only once knitted something for me. Maybe it's time again, but now have grandchildren and a great grandchild, it's more of a pleasure to give to them.


----------



## Margie Louise (May 21, 2013)

I also knit because of a disability. I had a stroke and very bad seizures that left me with partial use of my fingers on my left hand and partial blindness in my left eye. Knitting has improved my eye-hand coordination tremendously. All my friends have noticed and I have become a knitting-alcaholilc!


----------



## gabby5 (Dec 27, 2011)

I found your rant very immature and unworthy of space on this forum.


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

I knit for my own enjoyment, for the pride of completion and making something "from the ground up", I like to learn new things, and I like giving gifts. So far I've only kept a few of the scarves I've made, but will probably end up donating them to the women's shelter this fall. I love looking at patterns and usually they will make me think of someone. Like I'll see a pattern and think, "my mom would love that"... And my little boys love when I make something just for them. I've repeated patterns a few times, like when I made the stuffed rockets, but they're different colors.

I really just love all things knitting. It's not because it keeps me busy- I'm 32 and have a husband, a 3 and 5 year old, I just went back and finished RN school with a 4.0 and gave the student address speech, and soon I'll be finding a job. I like to paint and do other crafts too, but knitting is my obsession. I've only been doing it for 2 1/2 years, but it's in my blood now. I love the possibilities! And I love that it's something I can do for the rest of my life.


----------



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

Wow Gabby5! Just like you Amy has a right to post her ideas without criticism. Have you had your coffee yet? 

You know, there's an old saying. Throw a rock in a pack of dogs and the one that yelps is the one that got hit.


----------



## itip2 (Dec 2, 2011)

I knit because I can, I guess, and some of it I blame on a Scottish grandmother- the devil finds work for idle hands. I spin, so am familiar with making up patterns that work, my mindless knitting is socks my concentrating knitting lace or my own patterns.


----------



## gabby5 (Dec 27, 2011)

Yep your right i do have a right to reply and i have.


----------



## Basenji Lady (Nov 2, 2011)

I learned to knit as a way to deal with stress and anxiety--when I knit the entire world goes away and I focus solely on what's going on with the two needles in front of me. Originally, I wanted to learn how to make sweaters for my Basenjis. I continue to knit because I have found I can make all sorts of pretty things to wear, use in my house, give to friends as gifts, etc. I only use a pattern as a "guideline" and like to make things that are totally original. And I am a much calmer person now than I was when I began. 

Knitting gives me something to do when I ride in a car on a long trip, when I have to sit with relatives for a lengthy period, when I need to wait in a waiting room, and when I need to start making plans for Christmas presents. 

My next goal is to maybe someday have my own yarn store after I retire.

Debbie B-T


----------



## dinnerontime (May 8, 2011)

I learned how to knit in nursingschool and continued to knit until my daughter was born and realized one day that the project I'd started hadn't been touched for 10 years Life just got I the way and I had developed other interests. Then about 8 years ago my SIL was deathly ill and it was hard to just sit by his bedside doing nothing so I stopped on the way to the hospital one day and bought some needles and yarn and I've been knitting ever since. I just enjoy it...no other reason....I just like having the project in my hands while watching TV or riding in a car. I like giving my projects as gifts..rarely keep anything for myself.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Amy, thanks for starting an interesting topic. I knit because I like my hands busy. I engage in a number of arts and crafts. I've made great connections with people through knitting. I knit because there is just so much soft, colorful, squishy yarn out there and I can see finished projects in my mind's eye. I've a couple of things twice because people asked. I agree that changing the yarn or needle size creates a new experience. 

I certainly don't need another hat, scarf, shawl, etc. I give a lot of things away. Like you, I tend to customize patterns to suit my taste. My imagination and vision may outstrip my skill, but I've learned a lot of things that way.

I knit alone, with friends, in public...whenever and wherever the mood takes me. To sum up, I knit because it makes me happy.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

I knit because I want to be good at something, I have no real talents, can't play an instrument, can't sing, not a gourmet chef so I decidedci want to be good at just one thing in my life . I am currently learning oon socks and am on my third pr getting better this time doing a ddecorative leg, but using same basic pattern when I feel more confident I will try other patterns and differentvneedles and knit otother things, I also knit washcliths, I find them relaxing and you get to learn new stitches, so that is why I knit, the end. Sorry for typos, am on a nook and I can't see what I am typing, happy knitting, your friend janet


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

I knit because I want to and can. I like being creative and feel proud when someone makes comments about my work. no, it't not perfect, but neither am I. most of the reasons amyknits knits apply to me. I usually try to follow a pattern the first time, if it's a more advanced one. then after that, i'll probably make a change. (sometimes I leave a mistake as my signature.) I have done most types of needlework, except quilting and tatting or using a loom. but, jewelry making and knitting are by far my favorite. at my age, I have decided to do only things that I enjoy and make me happy, Except for housework. LOL


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> I have been doing some thinking... yes, smoke IS coming out of my ears.
> 
> I have come to the realization that not all of us knit for the same reason.... THIS is why I find some of the comments and replies on KP to be so frustrating and almost bizarre at times.... I simply cannot relate.
> 
> ...


Personally, I do mostly the way you do...but it keeps me busy when I am not, and also relaxes me....Also saves money come birthdays and holidays, as always making something for family, friends. I also do counted cross-stitch


----------



## Max amaze (Oct 28, 2012)

Amy I used to knit and sew a lot when my 4 children and7 grandchildren were younger and as they grew they went off knitted garments but on 15th dec2011 my youngest daughter was murdered she was the mother of 2 wonderfull boys I started knitting and sewing again to keep me sane so I could be there for the boys I knit a variety of items but at the moment I am knitting and sewing dolls clothes I sew in the day and knit at night Marilyn


----------



## Pam in LR (Feb 16, 2012)

linda09 said:


> At the heart of it these are my reasons for knitting too, Scottish lass but so many comments made by others also stirke a cord. Knitting has become part of my DNA - without out it I don't feel cmplete.


I think you're on to something here. Knitting probably *is* in our DNA by now. 
I didn't learn to knit until I was in my early 30s, am now in my early 60s. My mother said I "calmed down a lot" after I learned to knit. I then learned that, even with some of the pricier yarns, it does save money. My handknits just never seem to wear out (except sometimes sock toes and heels). Also, I don't have to use retail therapy so much - must stop in between to knit up what I purchased.

Amyknits, your posts are always helpful and gentle. Now I must ask: what set you steaming? Have we helped?


----------



## knitnsew (Mar 27, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> I have been doing some thinking... yes, smoke IS coming out of my ears.
> 
> I have come to the realization that not all of us knit for the same reason.... THIS is why I find some of the comments and replies on KP to be so frustrating and almost bizarre at times.... I simply cannot relate.
> 
> ...


Wow Amyknits!! I seems we were cut from the same knitting mold. I couldn't have said it better myself!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

Even when I was a kid, I always liked doing some kind of artsy/craftsy kind of thing. I think I must have been 11 or 12 when I figured out how to use a sewing machine on my own. Same age I kind of, sort of taught myself to knit. I tried making a sweater from a kit. I got as far a the neck on the front.
I sewed a shirt (not very well) and made a stuffed animal. I used to try all the "fad" stuff, like the toothpick trees back in the late 50's or early 60's. When I was in college, we had to take a course in fabric embellishment for my design major, and I learned the basics of crewel and needlepoint and developed an interest in taking it further. That didn't last long, in fact I didn't pick up anything until I was about 30. Then I got back into crewel embroidery for a while and did a few pieces. Had a stint of about 6 or 7 years where I did hobby ceramics (my cousin got me into it) and I got pretty good, and sold quite a bit of stuff. 
Then I finally managed to get the hang of crocheting and did that almost exclusively for 4-5 years, and got really, really good at that to the point I was teaching at the tech college and the senior center. Then I discovered counted cross stitch, and crochet took a back seat. Just a couple years ago, I picked up knitting again. So there's the history, and I know a lot of your have heard this before.
So why I knit or why I do any of my crafts is because:
1) It satisfies my creative urges
2) it keeps my from getting bored
3) I can do gifts without having to run around the mall or browse countless online stores. And sometimes I think I can do them cheaper.
4) I'm disabled and on a fixed limited income, so I knit and crochet to supplement my income. So, yes I do certain patterns numerous times, like the ruffled scarves and granny's dishcloth.
5) I'm vain, I'll admit it and I like hearing the praise and the attention I get when people see me knitting or crocheting or stitching out in public.
6) With knitting, I'm not good enough yet to alter patterns, so I have to pretty much follow them exactly. Crochet is a different story, I've designed a lot of my own stuff including sweaters and fancy hats. I can copy a piece just looking at it. Maybe someday I'll be able to do that with knitting. I've also designed my own counted cross stitch and can alter the charts I have to suit. 
7) I'd like to say if I'm involved with some sort of needlework, I eat less, but that doesn't work. It didn't work when I tried it as a means to quit smoking either.
8) AND like a lot of other people have said on KP, having my needlework in my hands keeps me from killing people.
Maybe, just maybe, if I keep at it, someday I'll get as good as Amy. You're my heroine.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

I knit also for creativity and fun and challenge. There is a state of mind I can reach when I am working on a challenging project its called the FLOW by a famous psychiatrist. It is like the world disappear time stops. It is just me and my project. I am totally present and give all my attention to my work. According to modern psychiatry it is the key to happiness to reach as much FLOW moments in our life as we can. I think this explains very well why do I knit.


----------



## farmknitter (Mar 3, 2013)

I knit for the shear pleasure of creating something out of nothing. I love to see the project grow and change as I knit. I knit all kinds of things depending upon the time of year and my state of mind. Socks are so portable. When I worked, now retired, I took socks every where. I traveled all over the US and they were portable. I knit scarfs for gifts, sweaters for the grandkids and my daughter. I knit to create and enjoy. I have lots of time now and spend it between reading and knitting as well as farm work and yoga. I love to be able to just sit down and knit. The house can wait. Amy you are a positive influence on many knitters.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

i agree and i am disabled. so it helps to fill my day.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Max amaze said:


> Amy I used to knit and sew a lot when my 4 children and7 grandchildren were younger and as they grew they went off knitted garments but on 15th dec2011 my youngest daughter was murdered she was the mother of 2 wonderfull boys I started knitting and sewing again to keep me sane so I could be there for the boys I knit a variety of items but at the moment I am knitting and sewing dolls clothes I sew in the day and knit at night Marilyn


Marilyn, I'm so sorry you lost your daughter in such a terrible way. I hope her boys give you some comfort.


----------



## Jomoyach (Feb 19, 2012)

gabby5 said:


> I found your rant very immature and unworthy of space on this forum.


It is obvious by the many thoughtful responses, that people found Amyknits original post thought provocating and very worthy of space in this forum. This is the only topic I have followed continuously because of the varied and wonderful comments from everyone. I'm sorry you didn't feel the connection.

I didn't feel the post was a rant of immaturity but rather a quest to be open minded and straight forward to understand people better. Isn't it refreshing that Amy was able to feel confident to express herself ,despite what replies she might get. She was willing to open herself up to peoples' thoughts. I take that as being courageous. People seem to feel this is a safe place to express themselves. Even you felt okay with your negative view. Why is that? Would you have said that to Amy's face? Being somewhat anonymous on the computer doesn't make it ok to be rude or cruel.

Try to be kinder and more forgiving. I hope your day improves.


----------



## Pam in LR (Feb 16, 2012)

I feel I will never get out of this darn box I'm in.[/quote]

Not to be flippant, I would like to humbly suggest you can knit a lot of beautiful things with boxes. You can sew two together to make a vest, or four to make a sweater. You can sew up the edges of one side to make leg warmers, knee warmers, fingerless mittens. You can use garter stitch with big yarns and big needles, tiny yarns and tiny needles, tiny yarns and big needles. You can use yarns with color interest, textural interest. You can also stuff pillows (boxes again) with "mistakes." I'm not sure there isn't a book somewhere on items based on boxes. If not, please collect your ideas so you can share them with the rest of us!


----------



## catlover1960 (May 18, 2012)

My mom taught me to knit when I was 8 - 10 yrs old. My mom knit and I wanted to be just like her. I knit a lot as a child but then dropped it as I got older. I did a lot of cross stitch as a teen and into early adulthood. I took up knitting again after injuring my shoulder and could not comfortably do my cross stitch. After 10 years and 3 surgeries my shoulder is not functional. Knitting was easier on my shoulder and I rediscovered my love of knitting. I do use a pattern for the sweaters I make, but have made a couple of blankets without a pattern. My proudest moment was designing a pair of socks for myself. I chose a stitch pattern and used my foot measurements to create the socks.

Now that I am older, I realize many older crafts are dying. I am trying to learn some of the older crafts to help keep them alive for the next generation. I am currently learning tatting and bobbin lace. My mother-in-law taught me quilling which I had never heard of until I met her. It is a paper craft and I use it to make note cards and gift tags.

This year for Christmas I am knitting sweaters for the girls in my life and scarves for my best friends children. I started early to avoid the stress of finishing.

Like other have mentioned I enjoy knitting an watching the project take shape.


----------



## karen7 (Mar 6, 2011)

My oh my.....with your uppity attitude you must surely be the Goddess of knitting!


AmyKnits said:


> I have been doing some thinking... yes, smoke IS coming out of my ears.
> 
> I have come to the realization that not all of us knit for the same reason.... THIS is why I find some of the comments and replies on KP to be so frustrating and almost bizarre at times.... I simply cannot relate.
> 
> ...


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

WOW! The response to my question was overwhelming and amazing. I am so glad I asked!!!!

I have to say that on almost every page I found a lump in my throat at least once. It is very clear to me that you have all done some thinking, dug deep and put your heart into answering this question for me.

I can relate to EVERYONE here! At least SOME part of each of your posts has hit home with me. A common bond... we may come from all walks of life, knit for a wide variety of reasons.... but in the end.... we all share more than I had thought.

I think my description of "bizarre" comments, posts and questions needs back up.... I recently posted a pattern here on KP. It was a sock pattern and I said it was my FIRST pair of socks I EVER knitted. The sock was WRITTEN to be knitted on a 12" circular needle. 

I received questions that asked me to explain how to do this sock on dpns, magic loop, toe up, with different weight yarn, explain how to make it bigger or smaller, how to make the cuff longer and on and on and on. I had one person ask me to explain and teach her how to knit on circular needles. I had two or three people ask me why they had trouble downloading the pattern.. I have no idea how your computer works....dozens of people HAVE downloaded it successfully.... I have no idea how to fix your computer....I feel bad they couldn't download it, but that would be a question for the person who set up your computer?

I am not a teacher, not a pattern designer, but a knitter who was excited about knitting her FIRST EVER sock on a 12" circular needle and wanted to share with everyone here. I am happy to answer any questions regarding the PATTERN, the technique, etc. Perhaps none of you have had this experience, but some of the replies and questions were, to me.... bizarre. I apologize (I guess) for my choice of words, but that is how I feel.

THIS is the conversation which provoked the question... to get a better understanding of where we all are coming from. 

When I say I don't "get" it.... it is because I don't understand... Again, I guess I apologize for the wording, but I actually don't understand a lot of what some people are thinking and where, exactly they are coming from with some of their posts/questions.

IF I read a post that I found offensive, I would move along to the next one..... I would never "call someone out" and call them names based on what I THOUGHT they meant. I am not "into" starting an argument or calling people names or judging them. Again, attacking someone in writing based on what I THINK they mean...... bizarre to me. I MAY send a PM IF I thought it was directed at ME, personally, but I think I would just move on.......

I LOVE answering other's questions, supporting them and giving them a hand. I am also VERY appreciative of all the help I have received here from wonderful people on KP.

When sharing MY reasons for knitting.... since I was reaching out to others.... I felt I should share MY reasons first. Never did I say (or try to imply) that MY reasons are better, more justified or that I am "superior" in any way... it was a simple explanation of why I knit, how I view my knitting and how my brain works with regards to my "knitting career". If you are the direct opposite of myself.... that is fine.... I am not perfect and my WAY is just that... ME.

We are all individuals sharing the love of the same craft(s). We are all so very different but very much the same.

Thank you all for your comments, stories and for helping me (and I hope others) relate to our fellow knitters a little bit better.

This has been great!!!!

Love,

Amy


----------



## Snoozann (Feb 20, 2013)

I am obsessed with knitting.

I do follow patterns for the most part (except when I'm busy screwing one up) although the more I knit, the braver I get about making changes. I have knitted many of the same hats for different people. There is one pattern that I LOVE to knit for men and so far they all love it.  Here is the link and it's free. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fisher-cable-hat.

I knit all kinds of things, except toys and scarves. I just haven't thought about toys yet and I hate scarves. They bore me to tears. I knit all the time but so far have given away all but three items. I love giving knitted things away except socks. I LOVE socks and they're hard ;-) So I keep them. I know. Selfish.

I knit because I can connect a little with my grandmother and mother (they're both gone).

Knitting keeps me a little sane... It helps me relax and I love creating this garment from yarn and sticks. It's amazing.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I knit and crochet mainly to relax. When I find a pattern that I really like and that makes a good "gift" I will make it more than once but usually in different colors and maybe different yarns. I have a wonderful booklet of baby bib patterns that make wonderful gifts. I have lost track of how many of them I have made. I also love the "Wedding Ring" croched afghan. Makes a wonderful wedding gift. I have lost track of how many of those I have made not only for weddings, but in different colors for Christmas gifts, etc. Those wonderful cotton dish cloths are great to make and I am currently replenishing my supply of those. They also make wonderful gifts. I like making things that are different or unique. I dislike knitting something that I could just go to the store and purchase an item that looks similar. I will sometimes tweak a pattern and make it my own, but I have never designed my own patterns. I am in awe of those who can do that. I knit and crochet for the enjoyment of being able to give a gift that is "special." It is also fun to have someone comment, "did you make that?" and being able to say, "yes I did." Finishing a knit or crochet project gives me a great sense of accomplishment. It is also a great social tool when I take a project with me to work on while waiting at a doctor's office, dentist's office, etc., as people will inevitably comment on what I am making, so it opens the door to conversation.


----------



## Louismom (Aug 7, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> I have been doing some thinking... yes, smoke IS coming out of my ears.
> 
> I have come to the realization that not all of us knit for the same reason.... THIS is why I find some of the comments and replies on KP to be so frustrating and almost bizarre at times.... I simply cannot relate.
> 
> ...


Amen, sister!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Soooo many questions....

I knit and crochet and sew because I like it - especially in the evening when sitting in front of the TV just does not do it. My hands do not want to be idle. I never just watch TV. But TV and reading is a bit much. Knitting or crocheting on the other hand go well with TV or music or audio books. 

I knit a little bit of everything. I started again about 2 years ago after not doing much of anything for many years. It was just too busy with the kids and 2 full time jobs etc. As teenages, my sister and I knitted pretty much all of our own sweaters because we could. Of course, that was before the computer age/internet/networking etc.

Sometimes I follow patterns, but almost never with the yarn used in the pattern - and many times with a different needle size. I figure out what works and what gives me the size needed. 

I do some charity knitting and that does mean the repeat of some patterns even though the colors will vary. 

Knitting is a great oulet for creativity and it is relaxing and lets not forget: It does keep your fingers nimble which is always a good thing.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Pam in LR said:


> I think you're on to something here. Knitting probably *is* in our DNA by now.
> I didn't learn to knit until I was in my early 30s, am now in my early 60s. My mother said I "calmed down a lot" after I learned to knit. I then learned that, even with some of the pricier yarns, it does save money. My handknits just never seem to wear out (except sometimes sock toes and heels). Also, I don't have to use retail therapy so much - must stop in between to knit up what I purchased.
> 
> Amyknits, your posts are always helpful and gentle. Now I must ask: what set you steaming? Have we helped?


Giggle, giggle. I said "I have been doing some THINKING" THAT is why smoke is coming out my ears.... sort of like when you have a car that has been sitting for a while and you start it..... blowing smoke.

This was a joke aimed at myself and my attempt at actually THINKING and how rarely I do so. Giggle, giggle. IF you have read my posts.... I ALWAYS try to make a joke.... but they are ALWAYS aimed at myself.... trying not to offend anyone! How I roll!!!!


----------



## Jomoyach (Feb 19, 2012)

gabby5 said:


> Yep your right i do have a right to reply and i have.


Your replies are so abrupt and without explanation, it is difficult for me(us) to understand where you are coming from. You don't like to knit or crochet? You don't like sharing your thoughts and feelings?

So why reply at all? 
Gabby5, I think you need a hug today.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I knit because I love to do it. It's relaxing. I also knit because I love making blankets for my grandchildren. They choose the colors, we design on the computer (simple), and I start. I knit when I want to and take my time. I love seeing the yarn turn into something pretty. 

Since I have thirteen grandchildren, I will be knitting blankets for a long time. I've learned that rushing is counter-productive. I'll get to other projects when i feel like it. Right now, I just love doing this! I can take my time at learning new skills. No pressure - and the best part - the kids love the blankets!


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

I knit because it is new to me, and because it something I always wanted to learn. I have crocheted off and on for 30 years. Not currently working, and it fills time and helps me do something productive, other than keeping my home. I like the challenges of learning new stitches and patterns. I do tend to like afghans, whether knit or crochet. They don't ever have to be the same. Can't explain the why to that, just always have liked afghans. I am sure once I take up lace work with knitting I will love it. I enjoy crocheting doilies and the like. I think it is the intricacies of it all that attracts me. One of the first things I created when I first learned to crochet was a tablecloth. Never really thought of why I enjoy knitting or crochet, except my mom was very good at knit, crochet and sewing, and I always wanted to be able to do at least "pretty good" in some of those areas. She was such an inspiration. Very smart, very confident, talented woman with only a high school education. Loved to learn new things.


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> WOW! The response to my question was overwhelming and amazing. I am so glad I asked!!!!...
> I am not perfect and my WAY is just that... ME....
> We are all individuals sharing the love of the same craft(s). We are all so very different but very much the same....
> Amy


Well said, Amy, and done with grace. I knew where you were coming from- or, at least, knew that free flowing thoughts sometimes come out sounding a bit brash. Fonts are so much more rude than is actual conversation. Not getting it doesn't necessarily mean that you disapprove, just that the thinking is not in your own wheelhouse.

I'm glad you aren't allowing those who are less forgiving to hurt your spirit. I know when I read them, it bothered me for you, but I knew that happy hearts would outnumber and overcome. I just spent hours reading these (well, I did a few other things in between) and it has been an interesting journey. To all my fellow knitters, thank you for your stories.

Lisa


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> Let me see...............why do I knit..........Well, I knit to keep what little dab of sanity I have left. I like knitting but I don't like knitting for people who do not show an appreciation for what I make. So, I make what will make children and elderly people smile. Mostly I do animals for children who are sick and are having to stay in the hospital and in bed when other kids their age are outside playing and running and laughing and having fun. I knit for baby's born too soon and are cold and so tiny they have no body warmth and need things to keep their little feet and hands and heads warm, I knit for baby's whose family does not have money to buy their new baby a pretty little outfit and blanket to go home for the first time, I knit for the elderly whose legs and feet are so cold they hurt, and whose heads get cold because their hair has thinned or is all gone. I know what it is to have a cold head and bed sick too. I did not like that feeling at all. I knit by a pattern and usually it is the same pattern because it is liked better than the other one I tried and they didn't like it, or it didn't fit as well, or it was too large/small, or because it didn't have a pocket, could I please make another blanket with a pocket on it? I knit the same patterns because when I hand a monkey to a little boy who has needles sticking in his arms and in the top of his head and an oxygen tube or feeding tube sticking in his nose or a hole in his little abdomen, he smiles the most beautiful sweet eye twinkling smile he can muster. And, I must leave the room before he sees me cry..................that is why I knit. And, because it keeps me alive. It shows me that I need to keep fighting the pain in my hands, and the foggy mind that comes with lack of oxygen, and the coughing that sometimes makes me feel like I am going to break a rib. It makes me feel needed, and gives me purpose.


DonnieK, This is profoundly and beautifully expressed! I've seen the same twinkle in a critically ill child's eyes when a handmade soft gift (hat, blanket,monkey ;-) )is given, and it moves me to keep creating them. Thank you for saying better what's been swirling in my mind since Amy asked why we knit. Lynn


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

Amy ,I'm glad you asked too !


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I think you need a hug today.[/quote]

Jomoyach, you are too funny!


----------



## Bellarose (Feb 28, 2011)

Snoozann~thanks for sharing the Fisher Cable hat info!!


----------



## Mari-Ann (Feb 11, 2013)

Like you , I knit a variety of things. I've knitted a coat, dresses, slippers, pants, sweaters,hats, afghans,mittens, baby things, you name it , I've knitted it. I think. I knit because I enjoy it and Iike you, always tweek it to my liking. I just love to knit, paint portraits and sew. Just not enough time in a day to do the things I like to do, so I find myself getting up in the middle of the night to finish a painting, sew or knit. Am I crazy? If I am, I'm one of the happiest crazy ladies around. DH took me to Ireland for 2weeks for my 80th BD. Fun!


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

AmyKnits: I always like to read your posts since you are apparently an awesome knitter and quite willing to share your knowledge. I think your post may have ruffled a few feathers since, although you didn't mean to, it sort of sounded like you were looking down your nose at those who follow patterns, ask needle sizes and so on. That is the problem with written communication. Once cannot see the expression or mien of the person and may take it the wrong way. Anyway, the reason I knit is I like to make and do things. I like to go out to my garden every morning and see how the plants are growing. I like to see an item of clothing "grow" on the needles or hook. I believe that those that do not make or create are not really happy because making and creating is what life is really about. Yeah, I have some oddball ideas. But I DO NOT wear a tinfoil hat--yet


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Different doesn't mean wrong --- it just means different. I admire your courage and take on things. I wish we lived closer so that I could get to know you better. Take care, Amy.

Knit on!

Cheryl


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

Amy, I follow this forum every day. You are one of the people here who regularly posts and comments, and you are always kind and helpful. So when I read your post at first I thought it maybe sounded a bit rude. But "knowing" you, I read it again and gave you the benefit of the doubt, and then I understood what you were saying and what you were looking for. You've gotten rude responses, unhelpful responses, and that's a shame. When did humanity require everyone to be so homogenized? We're all different, but we all share our love of fiber crafts. Most of us saw that you were trying to better know and understand this community. I didn't recognize the names of any of the less polite responders. You're on here, in the open sharing ideas and communicating, you in my mind that gives you more credibility. If people look in silence, that's fine. But if they want to always be silent, they shouldn't pop up and chime in only to be rude. It's just not how things should be done. And that's the way I see it, and I don't expect everyone to agree with me, and I won't respond or defend myself to rude comments. I'm glad you asked your question and shared a but about yourself. It's helped us get to know you and each other better.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I read this post but did not reply right away. While cleaning my home this morning I have given this topic some thought. I mainly knit for the pleasure of seeing something come from fiber and needles. The end result never ceases to amaze me. I love looking at all the wonderful items made by other members of KP. I enjoy knitting or crocheting the same pattern more than once. I usually follow the pattern the first time out but after that anything can happen. I feel some of us need the pattern as a source of reference the same being said for asking another member what yarn or needle size they used. Sometimes I admire someone's project and I would like mine to look as good so I may ask what size needle or yarn for a point of reference. Knowing what needles to use with what yarn and how to change a pattern is just having the guts to try it. There could be some trial and error but not everyone is willing to go through the pains of such. I also like to repeat a pattern because it is familiar and when I sit at the end of my day with my hubby to chat & watch TV the familiar pattern allows me to engage in all three. I love that we are all different and I love to see the sme items made with different fiber, different size needles and different hands. Happy knitting day to all.
Kathy


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

I knit because I enjoy the process. 
I don't always follow pattern exactly ... but sometimes do... Fair Isle sweaters being one that I do follow...at least for motifs.
I do knit the same thing over and over again... One year (or longer) it was Fair Isle sweaters for everyone....and each of the patterns from the folder at least once for myself...and a couple with only difference was color.
My late husband often said that I had "periods"... meaning the 'knitting period', the "painting period", the "crochet period," etc.
There have been sub groups to those "periods"....i.e. Fair Isle sweaters, scarves, and currently it is socks, socks and more socks.
I have not followed the pattern for socks completely from the first one. However, I semi-followed the "Toe Up Raggi Sock" pattern for the idea of construction...also to learn Magic Loop.... and two at a time. 
Been knitting socks for about 10 months so far...and don't see an end in sight. 
Reason for knitting socks: because I can, it is easy to carry, "pattern" is in my head...only deciding on size, heel style .. and/or stitch pattern for a little change of pace ... and oh yes ... color, it is FUN (except when yarn is uncooperative), I can knit mindlessly most of the time (I even enjoy the comments when knitting socks two at a time using Magic Loop in public), great for sitting in meetings...doctor offices...even when stuck in traffic. finished items are great for gift giving season, after lots of hard yard work it is sheer bliss to just sit and knit. 
I am sure there are other "reasons" that my mind just can't pull together at the moment. 
Jane
Almost forgot... I do not knit in Church... or operating rooms.


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

I have in the past reused a pattern if I am making something for someone else. I will reuse a pattern and change the design somewhat; for instance, the type of cable or use a lace panel instead. I made pullover v-neck vests one year for all my, then little, nieces & nephews, and used a pattern for a girl that had 2 lace panels in the front. for the boys, I simply left out the lace panels. Other than the panels, the rest of the pattern was just a simply stockinette stitch. I made each with sport yarn in different pastel colors. they turn out really nice.


----------



## ltyler65 (Aug 14, 2012)

Amy said it all for me. I too am disabled and in pain a lot of days. Knitting and KP takes my mind of the pain and I sail through another day.LOL Happy knitting


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

I knit because I like the creative process and that involves a lot of different things, visual, emotional, spacial, etc. I no longer concern myself with other peoples penchants for asking for help when they can help themselves, perhaps they like to "touch" base, they like to have people respond and engage with them, maybe they are lonely for contact, so what?. I don't concern myself with why people like to knit only one thing, I personally would never knit a shawl. I know no person in my life who would wear one, and I would not, ergo I will not knit one. I love to knit hats! I read other people saying they hate them. As for the rest of persons on this site, it takes ALL KINDS of people in this world of KP to make it interesting, the sweet and comforting, the ones who are so helpful, the chastising type, the ones who need approval, the ones who need to point out our flaws, the insecure type, the totally professional type, the by-the-rules type, the oblivious to comments type, etc.
I personally only object to one kind: the self-righteous kind, who chastises the others for not being like them. Certain comments on these posts elicit negative reactions because we are all different in how we perceive things, we all have our baggage. I am one of those who found the initial post self-serving. A sort of a back door way of letting off steam about how some people are so weird, bizarre and inept, so much so, it irritated the writer and they had to let off steam by adding all the other niceties-but those did not hide the real topic. I think it would have been better to just broach the subject by saying: "Some of you people just irritate me and I cannot understand you, why do you do these things?" I am just glad I found KP with all its quirkiness, we are a mini world, and sometimes we have friction. RELAX.


----------



## Carmela51 (Jan 12, 2013)

I knit because I can. I make the same scarf, sweater or whatever because I can. I read the KP responses, comments and inquiries that I wish to read, however different from my views because I can, and because I want to. I skip whatever does not suite me and appreciate those that do. This is a free site and I anticipated that all kind of views would be on it, especially since it is a world-wide forum and especially since the spectrum of experience is from novice to super advanced. We just CAN, that's why we do it.


----------



## marykelly (Oct 9, 2012)

I knit because I enjoy it. But-- I do take issue with one of your statements. I do knit to save money, because the sweaters and blankets, etc I can buy are not near as beautiful or as useful as the ones I have made either for myself or as gifts.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

MelissaC said:


> Amy, I follow this forum every day. You are one of the people here who regularly posts and comments, and you are always kind and helpful. So when I read your post at first I thought it maybe sounded a bit rude. But "knowing" you, I read it again and gave you the benefit of the doubt, and then I understood what you were saying and what you were looking for. You've gotten rude responses, unhelpful responses, and that's a shame. When did humanity require everyone to be so homogenized? We're all different, but we all share our love of fiber crafts. Most of us saw that you were trying to better know and understand this community. I didn't recognize the names of any of the less polite responders. You're on here, in the open sharing ideas and communicating, you in my mind that gives you more credibility. If people look in silence, that's fine. But if they want to always be silent, they shouldn't pop up and chime in only to be rude. It's just not how things should be done. And that's the way I see it, and I don't expect everyone to agree with me, and I won't respond or defend myself to rude comments. I'm glad you asked your question and shared a but about yourself. It's helped us get to know you and each other better.


I agree. I was raised "If you don't have anything nice to say (or contribute) don't say anything".

I honestly feel sorry for people who make nasty comments and treat people rudely. How sad to get "joy" from insulting others. THAT is also something I don't "get" and never will...

We have a PM feature that is more appropriate for "constructive criticism" and we also have the ability to "click off" a post if we find it offensive.

No one noticed the GIGGLE after I posted the word bizarre..... that is interesting.... and a little bizarre. To attack a person for their choice of words when right after the word is a giggle or LOL is a bit bizarre in itself. If you don't see why I don't UNDERSTAND many people here.... seriously!!!!!!

I explained WHY I knit AND that I don't UNDERSTAND where lots of others are coming from. My last sentence is that my INTENT is to better understand OTHERS. IF you find that offensive and judgmental... that is YOUR bag in my opinion. I am explaining ME and MY views..... what that has to do with YOU... I don't understand. I have no concept of "why I knit" has ANYTHING to do with anyone else. If you find ME sharing MY thoughts offensive... I don't get it.

HAD I said "MY reasons for knitting are the only valid reasons" or "My way of thinking is the only right way of thinking" that would be different and would welcome a debate. I don't understand people who will think that a description of MYSELF would be offensive to THEM. I did not imply or state that my view is right or correct. It is simply MY view.

"I don't knit the same pattern twice" is a comment I made. MY reason is that I have conquered it and move on. SOME of you knit the same pattern with different yarn and enjoy how it works up differently. Some of you like to "master" a pattern.... all good. I can relate and understand.... makes sense and I might try it someday. Just because I say I never repeat a pattern.... it does NOT mean that because you do you are wrong or I implied that it is wrong.... like I said... I don't get it... now I do MUCH better.

I think that people who have found my words offensive really need to go back and read the original post and look at my words again. Also, if YOU find MY description of why I knit offensive, then perhaps a look at your own self-esteem is necessary. This was not directed at YOU.

I also have no need to "vent" or give "backhanded insults" or mince my words. IF I was frustrated with YOU, personally, I would contact YOU personally via PM. Trust me.... I have no need to "vent"....... I have much better things to do with my time. THAT was not my intent with this post but EXACTLY what I stated "to understand others better". If you FEEL that my intent was to "hand out insults" through the back door you don't know me at all.... I would much rather face problems head on and "call a spade a spade". I am not the "backhanded compliment" type.

I yam who I yam......am I quoting Popeye now? Giggle.

I am not perfect.... but genuine in my intent and I sleep well at night.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I knit for the relaxing rhythm of the repetition of movement. I also love to see how different stitch patterns work up. Cables, bobbles, open work, it doesn't matter. I get such a sense of accomplishment when it turns our in a pleasing pattern.

I have done so many different patterns, often changing them a little to make them my own, but I also enjoy repeat knitting of patterns that make them almost automatic. I knit while walking, riding in the car and watching TV.

My only rule for myself is that whatever I make has to be useable. I don't want to knit things that will be put away and saved for good. If you aren't going to use it, you don't need it.

Every person has their own reason for doing any craft, and as long as it is enjoyable for them, that is all that matters. They can ask any question and, if I am able to help, I will gladly answer.


----------



## radar (Dec 6, 2011)

My Mom taught me everything I know. I have been knitting since I was 8. I have a problem tho' I have trouble to stay on a pattern and it isn't because I don't understand or cannot do it. This voice says "Why don't you...." and off I have gone to do things on my own, so you will never see me buy a pattern. I have the dictionary of stitches books and will look in there to try a pattern and then just make something using that stitch. I don't buy patterns either unless it is something really difficult like a keyhole type front. Then when I have made that I know how to do it and never buy another pattern. Mom taught me to sew since I was real little and I was on the machine by the time I was 8 or 9 was making things for my dolls and then 12 making my own stuff. I like to make things period. The word "machine" is magic to me and so I have embroidery machines, sewing machines, sergers and 11 knitting machines, some of which are in storage and I can't get to. Everyone likes my machine knit socks so I make a lot of them. Only so many sweaters I can make. My grandson won't wear any other socks than what I make and he won't take them off . They wait until he is asleep to take them off. I do boring knitting on the machines and hand knit the fancy parts. also do fancy parts on the knitting machines too. Depends on what strikes my fancy. I just go with the flow. I am pretty much as Amy is.


----------



## Bellarose (Feb 28, 2011)

Katieknits I can relate to your comment. I have been a KP follower for a couple of years and greatly appreciate the talent and kindness of "many" KP'ers. I love trying new patterns and ideas and have no problem"tweeking" a pattern to make it my own. Yesterday I posted a question and was told "Sometimes we just have to think things through and rely on some common sense, duh"! Hmm... I always took "pride" in thinking I had Good common sense! Guess this isn't the place to ask a question! I always believed you shouldn't make someone feel bad about a question they asked-hence the saying "Their is no such thing as a dumb question" Guess that doesn't always apply here


----------



## marykelly (Oct 9, 2012)

That's one of my favorite jokes on myself: I say, "I've been thinking. Can't you see the smoke?" It's good not to take yourself too seriously.


----------



## madeinparadise (Jun 12, 2011)

I started knitting when my daughter joined the Peace Corps and was going to Kazakhstan. I wanted to send her to the land of -40+ degrees with a scarf made by her Mom, so with a deadline of 6 weeks I took 3 classes at my LYS and knit a simple 3x3 rib stitch scarf. Thought I would shoot myself before I finished that scarf! But, I was hooked and continued to knit....a very humbling experience for my Type A personality. I'm still learning and struggling but I refuse to give in and have to say that I have learned so much and received a lot of inspiration from this forum. 
I have decided that I mostly enjoy knitting accessories but rarely knit the same thing twice. I knit my daughter a sweater with beautiful, expensive yarn and gave it to her when she came home from the Peace Corps. She looked at it and said "Mom, SERIOUSLY, when have you ever seen me wear anything like this." I thought about it for a second and then we both started laughing. The sweater promptly went to the local thrift store but that's OK because I enjoyed the process and I learned so much.
I still fight my perfectionist tendencies EXCEPT I allow myself the luxury of a perfect (at least for me) knitting habitat. I am fortunate to have a room for all my yarn, knitting tools, knitting books and yes....my knitting machines. I am also fortunate to have a husband that doesn't care what I buy or how much I spend and even helps when I think of the next best way to organize all my knittng stuff. LOL
So I will keep knitting and learning. It feeds the creative side of my brain that was ignored and repressed all the years of my working professional life. 
Amy, I know that we are not "really" buddies but I have you and Jessica-Jean on my buddy list and so enjoy reading your posts. Both of you should start a Blog! Of course then you might have less time for knitting so maybe that's not a good idea.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

I knit b/c the yarn feels good in my hands, it relaxes me, challenging, my mother could only crochet and taught me and she thought knitting was "hard to learn", so, I learned just so I could say I did it. Pretty stubborn I guess...the kid that says, "if you say I can't, then I will"...LOL
B/C I'm a yarn addict and love the feel of the different yarns and the colors. I've always been a "color person"...colored in coloring books w/a passion as a pre-schooler and afterward. 
B/C I read somewhere that if you knit you can maybe prevent alzeimer's...sounds funny, but I am hopeful...


----------



## Mary Angela (Mar 9, 2013)

elaineadams said:


> I knit for relaxation, and something to do with my hands.
> 
> I knit because it is a skill I learned from a very young age.
> 
> ...


Your response was closest to the reasons why I knit also. Very well said.


----------



## radar (Dec 6, 2011)

gabby5 said:


> I found your rant very immature and unworthy of space on this forum.


As do I find your reply immature and unworthy of space on this forum.
Do you suck the life out of everything you come in contact with.Wow! a Real jaw-dropper.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Bellarose said:


> Katieknits I can relate to your comment. I have been a KP follower for a couple of years and greatly appreciate the talent and kindness of "many" KP'ers. I love trying new patterns and ideas and have no problem"tweeking" a pattern to make it my own. Yesterday I posted a question and was told "Sometimes we just have to think things through and rely on some common sense, duh"! Hmm... I always took "pride" in thinking I had Good common sense! Guess this isn't the place to ask a question! I always believed you shouldn't make someone feel bad about a question they asked-hence the saying "Their is no such thing as a dumb question" Guess that doesn't always apply here


Bell arose please don't feel that way I have found many kp members to be very helpful. Ignore the ones who aren't.
Sincerely,
Kathy


----------



## Bandy01 (Jan 8, 2013)

not enough yarn said:


> Why do I knit??? Well mom tried to teach me as a child but was frustrated with it so when she past away I thought I would give it a go. Have crochet since high school(long time ago)but now decided I like to knit even though I'm a BEGINNER and I like to have 2 sharp stick verses 1 when someone is bugging me. So basically I do this for relaxation.


Same here. My mom tried teaching me when I was in the 2nd grade, and she passed when I was 10. I've taken knitting up a time or two, but was never obsessed with it like I am now. It makes me feel closer to her, and is a great stress reliever. I'm too new at it (again) to change much up on the patterns (yet)


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

radar said:


> As do I find your reply immature and unworthy of space on this forum.
> Do you suck the life out of everything you come in contact with.Wow! a Real jaw-dropper.


Thank you for saying what I was feeling/thinking


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

This has been a very interesting thread, and I think that anyone who would even post a negative comment is really not a knitter and doesn't think like a knitter.

Like many other posts on KP, someone takes offence because of the way they read it, and then just have to let others know how unhappy they are.

I knit because it is part of me. I don't know what I would do if I didn't have my knitting or other crafts to get me through some very low spots in my life. 

I always enjoy any post by Amyknits, and I would just love to be able to sit down and have a real conversation. I am sure she giggles and laughs a lot and would be a whole lot of fun to be with. I'd love to be there and watch her needles fly while she tells me why she is making the item. 

Great topic Amy. Keep them coming.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

First of all, Amy, yours are one of the posts I read most often. Always informative, thoughtful, amusing, etc. You have posed an interesting question to which there are probably as many answers as there are KPers. Briefly I learned to knit as a pre-teen from a LYS owned by the mother of a friend of mine. I enjoyed it. But as a teen in the late 60's, knitting was not 'cool'. Fast-forward to 2003 or so; one of my brothers had just been diagnosed with cancer and I was one of the few people who knew. It was a very stressful time because he had sworn me to secrecy and did not even want our mother to know. There were a bunch of 'secret missions'-driving him to appointments, etc. Walking by a LYS I saw some beautiful periwinkle blue wool in the bargain basket. I bought it. Then I had to buy needles and books, etc. to re-learn how to knit. It took all of my concentration and took my mind off of what was going on and the secret I had to keep as long as I could. Eventually his disease became unstoppable and the rest of the family had to be informed, but for that year-plus I just kept quiet and kept knitting. (I did not even tell my fiance who sincerely thought I was losing my mind at the time.)
So, the brother was lost, but the knitting continued. It has served me well in recent years with my (now) DH's hospitalization after a bad fall (made 7 scarves while he was in ICU) and my mother's aging ailments which often required E/R visits with long hours of waiting. 
I knit simple things; hats, scarves, wrist warmers, dishcloths. I don't think I shall ever knit a sweater or lace shawl, but the process is calming for me. I love buying yarns, finding free patterns on-line, reading about knitting, and reading KP. I tried a knitting group once, but it was a well-established one and not very welcoming. (Also I felt that the members were very judgmental of other's work and skills.) But I take my knitting everywhere I go; day trips, the race track, etc. I cannot imagine not knitting.


----------



## Saint Paul of Tsarsus (Feb 2, 2013)

I knit to relax, create, have fun, pray and learn a new skill. And to be able to donate some projects to my church's sewing ministry. I go to Our Lady of Victory Catholic Church in Northville, Michigan and they have a wonderful sewing/knitting/crocheting/ quilting ministry that I can hardly wait to become a part of with the first "Prayer Knit Project" that I can finish. I'm just a very early beginner so it takes me a while. . .and I do have to work to support my self. Haven't figured out how to support myself by knitting, but if I could I would. It beats practicing law any day.

Why do YOU knit? :?: :thumbup:


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

crystalrose said:


> Often times, I don't use the specified yarn because I live in southwestern Montana, the land of "we don't stock that". So it's either order it, substitute with what is available here (not near the variety I could find when I lived in Colorado and California) or dip into my stash. Even the local Walmart and grocery stores carry many more quilting magazines than knit and crochet, which I don't understand because a google keyword search will show you that there are many more online searches for knitting and crochet than quilting!


I have lived in Livingston, Montana my entire life and really love it. Beautiful area here and not far from Yellowstone Park. We have a quilting shop here and Lori decided to stock yarns too and they are beautiful. The yarn department just keeps getting bigger. Also close to Bozeman which is larger than Livingston. Can pretty much get what is needed there also. Wish you had something closer to you.


----------



## Saint Paul of Tsarsus (Feb 2, 2013)

Seriously, AmyKnits, I think you are an uptight pain in the neck. Knitting certainly hasn't relaxed YOU any. Why don't you try kickboxing and get rid of your hostility and negativity with something more demanding than knitting. You bug me. :thumbdown:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I knit because my grandmother showed me how.

I knit because I love the challenge to see if I can replicate the pattern I bought because I liked the design.

I knit because I love knitted items and often could not get them to fit me properly.

I knit because others have asked me to knit for them.

I knit because I love creating and gifting my creations.

I knit to keep my mind focused.

I knit to sell requested items.

I knit to keep my fingers exercised.

I knit as I like to combine colors and notions in ways that are my own.

I knit because I can!


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

MPolaski said:


> Hmm....why do I knit? Because God told me to. No, really. Mum taught me to knit when I was little, but it really didn't stick. I became involved in other crafts (cross stitch, embroidery, needlepoint, painting miniatures for table top war games, etc.) But a couple of years ago, I was browsing the craft section of the local Barnes & Noble and came across one of the Prayer Shawl Ministry's pattern books. And God told me I needed to do that. "Really God? Knit? Me? Can I do this?" And looking through the pattern book I realized that yes, it was simple enough that I could handle it. So I started making prayer shawls. And giving them away. It seemed like there was a real need for them. Later, the need wasn't the same, so I branched out to socks and found that I really enjoyed those. Now I knit to enjoy the sub-creation of an item, to relax, to meditate, to pray, to think. I knit to give -- either the items I make to other people, or the knowledge I have. Either way, it blesses me and them. I can make my own stuff that fits me, both body shape and personality. I can help keep a handicraft alive. I never have to bored anywhere ever again. That's why I knit.


BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## hatlady (Feb 7, 2011)

I have no other creative talents--I can't play an instrument, draw, dance--so I get tremendous satisfaction out of seeing a project take shape. And even though I might use the same pattern over and over, every project is slight different, so I never get bored. I find knitting a good way to decompress, plus it reminds me that the only way to get through is to keep going--no shortcuts! Almost all my knitting is for charity, and though it might be simpler to buy a hat or scarf from Target, the effort involved makes it a more meaningful gift from my perspective. I hope the folks who receive them feel that way, too.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

I knit because I can and because it keeps me sane. We all have an inner artist (I've decided) and mine works in yarn. Keeping an artist from their art is cruel and unusual punishment, so . . . don't stand between me and my knitting. I try new things all the time, but go back to tried and true patterns, when I need a mind clearing project.

We all knit for different reasons, but we all need to knit.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

John's old lady said:


> First of all, Amy, yours are one of the posts I read most often. Always informative, thoughtful, amusing, etc. You have posed an interesting question to which there are probably as many answers as there are KPers. Briefly I learned to knit as a pre-teen from a LYS owned by the mother of a friend of mine. I enjoyed it. But as a teen in the late 60's, knitting was not 'cool'. Fast-forward to 2003 or so; one of my brothers had just been diagnosed with cancer and I was one of the few people who knew. It was a very stressful time because he had sworn me to secrecy and did not even want our mother to know. There were a bunch of 'secret missions'-driving him to appointments, etc. Walking by a LYS I saw some beautiful periwinkle blue wool in the bargain basket. I bought it. Then I had to buy needles and books, etc. to re-learn how to knit. It took all of my concentration and took my mind off of what was going on and the secret I had to keep as long as I could. Eventually his disease became unstoppable and the rest of the family had to be informed, but for that year-plus I just kept quiet and kept knitting. (I did not even tell my fiance who sincerely thought I was losing my mind at the time.)
> So, the brother was lost, but the knitting continued. It has served me well in recent years with my (now) DH's hospitalization after a bad fall (made 7 scarves while he was in ICU) and my mother's aging ailments which often required E/R visits with long hours of waiting.
> I knit simple things; hats, scarves, wrist warmers, dishcloths. I don't think I shall ever knit a sweater or lace shawl, but the process is calming for me. I love buying yarns, finding free patterns on-line, reading about knitting, and reading KP. I tried a knitting group once, but it was a well-established one and not very welcoming. (Also I felt that the members were very judgmental of other's work and skills.) But I take my knitting everywhere I go; day trips, the race track, etc. I cannot imagine not knitting.


Yours is one of the posts that caused a "lump in my throat" and brought a tear to my eye.

Honestly, I really wanted to learn about why we knit, but I have learned so much more.... my heart is full.

I wanted to reach out to all of you that I have offended.... your feelings will have to wait a few days. All I can say is that my intent was pure.... and no offense was intended.

I am grateful to ALL of you who have shared your touching stories with me. Honestly, I have enjoyed this more than I imagined.... despite the few who took it personally.

I just found out my son's BFF has been killed in a motorcycle accident. I am going to pick him up from school and spend the day with him. I am sorry to say that I will be "off" for a while, but my priorities are my family. I am raising four teenagers and that is also a tough challenge for me and I am learning every day.... just like knitting....

A tragedy puts things in a little bit different prospective. Thank you all.


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Our prayers are with you.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Saint Paul of Tsarsus said:


> Seriously, AmyKnits, I think you are an uptight pain in the neck. Knitting certainly hasn't relaxed YOU any. Why don't you try kickboxing and get rid of your hostility and negativity with something more demanding than knitting. You bug me. :thumbdown:


What is your problem. If you don't like the post or the poster than please don't read it. There is no need for such a negative attitude to put it mildly.


----------



## Saint Paul of Tsarsus (Feb 2, 2013)

Dear AmyKnits, 

Right below the line that marks the end of your message is the statement, "knitting keeps me from unravelling". Honey, if that is the truth then you should stop knitting because you are already unravelled. And that is not even an original quote, but if it is, the shoe does not fit you. Lighten up or shut up.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Saint Paul of Tsarsus said:


> Seriously, AmyKnits, I think you are an uptight pain in the neck. Knitting certainly hasn't relaxed YOU any. Why don't you try kickboxing and get rid of your hostility and negativity with something more demanding than knitting. You bug me. :thumbdown:


As you have just posted 13 times, maybe you should keep your nasty remarks to yourself.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

Saint Paul of Tsarsus said:


> Seriously, AmyKnits, I think you are an uptight pain in the neck. Knitting certainly hasn't relaxed YOU any. Why don't you try kickboxing and get rid of your hostility and negativity with something more demanding than knitting. You bug me. :thumbdown:


Holy Crap! Where do you get off with that kind of attitude and that degree of nastiness. I read your previous post about why you knit and I think you need to go see the priest at that church of yours and ask for some forgiveness for your comments.


----------



## Snoozann (Feb 20, 2013)

DonnieK said:


> Let me see...............why do I knit..........Well, I knit to keep what little dab of sanity I have left. I like knitting but I don't like knitting for people who do not show an appreciation for what I make. So, I make what will make children and elderly people smile. Mostly I do animals for children who are sick and are having to stay in the hospital and in bed when other kids their age are outside playing and running and laughing and having fun. I knit for baby's born too soon and are cold and so tiny they have no body warmth and need things to keep their little feet and hands and heads warm, I knit for baby's whose family does not have money to buy their new baby a pretty little outfit and blanket to go home for the first time, I knit for the elderly whose legs and feet are so cold they hurt, and whose heads get cold because their hair has thinned or is all gone. I know what it is to have a cold head and bed sick too. I did not like that feeling at all. I knit by a pattern and usually it is the same pattern because it is liked better than the other one I tried and they didn't like it, or it didn't fit as well, or it was too large/small, or because it didn't have a pocket, could I please make another blanket with a pocket on it? I knit the same patterns because when I hand a monkey to a little boy who has needles sticking in his arms and in the top of his head and an oxygen tube or feeding tube sticking in his nose or a hole in his little abdomen, he smiles the most beautiful sweet eye twinkling smile he can muster. And, I must leave the room before he sees me cry..................that is why I knit. And, because it keeps me alive. It shows me that I need to keep fighting the pain in my hands, and the foggy mind that comes with lack of oxygen, and the coughing that sometimes makes me feel like I am going to break a rib. It makes me feel needed, and gives me purpose.


You made me cry. I wish I could reach through the internets and hug you. Thank you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitwit549 said:


> Because I can?...I have a full time job, retired husband, 3 grown children, 1 grand child, so Knitting & crocheting are definitely NOT to fill my time. Oops, forgot the cat, and grandkitties & puppies.
> 
> I just love the feel of the yarns, seeing the item take shape (even if sometimes it's not exactly the shape I was expecting.)
> 
> ...


 :wink:


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Strickliese said:


> What is your problem. If you don't like the post or the poster than please don't read it. There is no need for such a negative attitude to put it mildly.


 :thumbup: I think the "Saint" needs a new name.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

domesticgod said:


> Holy Crap! Where do you get off with that kind of attitude and that degree of nastiness. I read your previous post about why you knit and I think you need to go see the priest at that church of yours and ask for some forgiveness for your comments.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jobikki (Jan 26, 2013)

Amyknits, I agree with all you said! Specially about not knitting exactly any pattern instructions...


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I knit because as my mother used to say, I am a Jack of all trades and a master of none. (sew, crochet, garden, garden, garden, read, read, read, gave up baking for over eating my own cooking reasons) I knit when I was in high school to keep busy while babysitting or when sun tanning. Then in college while on study break. Then marriage and life happened and it took 22 years to finish my son's afghan from my mom's stash which I inherited when she passed on. Then I moved and found my old stash. I couldn't throw it out! So, I started knitting. Straight stocking stitch stripped by skein. It kept me busy for about 10 years. I just finished it about a month ago. I found this site while looking for a new project.

I knit because I can pick it up and put it down and pick it up and put it down and pick it up and put it down......

So, my projects have to be simple.

That said, I am going to knit the workshop shrug. Unless, of course, I put it down and forget where I am in the pattern!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Margie Louise said:


> I also knit because of a disability. I had a stroke and very bad seizures that left me with partial use of my fingers on my left hand and partial blindness in my left eye. Knitting has improved my eye-hand coordination tremendously. All my friends have noticed and I have become a knitting-alcaholilc!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Boy amy, you and I are so much alike, that I won't even bother to state my reasons, because they are identical! I wish you were closer,bi'm sure we would hit it off!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Boy amy, you and I are so much alike, that I won't even bother to state my reasons, because they are identical! I wish you were closer,bi'm sure we would hit it off!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Katieknits said:


> Hi AmyKnits, I recently asked questions about your village sock pattern.
> In one of your posts you mention the names of many people that helped you get through your first sock.
> I joined KP forum as a forum is a meeting or medium where ideas and views on a particular issue can be exchanged.
> I personally welcome questions if I feel I have mastered something and can help others. If I need help or have questions, I thought this was the place to do that?
> ...


The art of communication is especially fragile on a forum like this with no tone of voice or facial expression to make meaning clear. It's easy to offend someone without meaning to do that at all.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I learned to knit when I was 14 and it has been a part of who I am since then. I will be 75 years old this month. My knitting has been a God send in some of the hardest times in my life. It relaxes me and can help me get a grip.
I never go on trips without my knitting needles and yarn and it has always been this way. Knitting something easy like dishcloths or slippers in the car gives me great pleasure. My husband does most of the driving so I can have fun. I also scrapbook and quilt. I am a ranch gal so am busy doing what needs to be done also.


----------



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

I also have no need to "vent" or give "backhanded insults" or mince my words. IF I was frustrated with YOU, personally, I would contact YOU personally via PM. Trust me.... I have no need to "vent"....... I have much better things to do with my time. THAT was not my intent with this post but EXACTLY what I stated "to understand others better". If you FEEL that my intent was to "hand out insults" through the back door you don't know me at all.... I would much rather face problems head on and "call a spade a spade". I am not the "backhanded compliment" type.[/quote]

Amy, I think some of our outraged replies are prompted by the fact that it makes us angry that someone would address you that way. I know I made a critical reply to one post. But from your comment above, you have shown yourself quite capable of answering if need be. And at least IMHO you have no further need to explain yourself. If those who feel they have been offended haven't gotten the point by now they never will.
Beverly


----------



## Adnileus (Apr 14, 2012)

I knit for the sheer joy of it. I love feeling the different texture of yarn and the thrill of watching a project become something useful. I'm not an experienced knitter but am a very passionate one. I enjoy the challenge of learning new techniques and appreciate that there is always something I can learn. I never get bored knitting and have a to do list that is constantly being revised as I learn more. Just wish sleep wasn't a necessity!


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

Amy, maybe you should edit your original post to include your follow-up posts so the nasties here can see them with your explanations. Maybe them they won't hot-headedly jump to post insults. Sheesh, some people! You don't deserve that!


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

Adnileus said:


> I knit for the sheer joy of it. I love feeling the different texture of yarn and the thrill of watching a project become something useful. I'm not an experienced knitter but am a very passionate one. I enjoy the challenge of learning new techniques and appreciate that there is always something I can learn. I never get bored knitting and have a to do list that is constantly being revised as I learn more. Just wish sleep wasn't a necessity!


Me too!


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

Amyknits this is why I knitted all afternoon and half the night yesterday. My Grandson's school called (automated message) to report that my grandson was absent. I almost collapsed. I had put him on the bus with his twin sister and 2 of my neighbors children. I panicked and was screaming at my daughter on the phone (she is a teacher elsewhere ) to call the school. Her students must have thought I was crazy. It turned out that there was a substitute teacher who got the 2 Michaels mixed up. The other one was absent. After I calmed down a bit out came the knitting and I was happy again.
Knitting has helped me get through many crisis'.


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

Saint Paul of Tsarsus said:


> Dear AmyKnits,
> 
> Right below the line that marks the end of your message is the statement, "knitting keeps me from unravelling". Honey, if that is the truth then you should stop knitting because you are already unravelled. And that is not even an original quote, but if it is, the shoe does not fit you. Lighten up or shut up.


Since when us it inappropriate to borrow a quote if it applies to you? Please, stop the attack. It's unnecessary and inappropriate. Really. Just mean.


----------



## barbara perpoli (Feb 7, 2013)

I knit because I want to...don't need a reason.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

We have a troll. Please ignore. This "saint" is kind of like the creeps who like to knock over and damage gravestones. They like to cause trouble for the sheer joy of it. If everyone ignores him/her, the joy will be gone. I know, by writing this, I am not exactly ignoring. I just wanted to tell everyone not to feed into it. This will be my only reference.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

I must admit,Amyknits,when I first read your post I was alittle taken aback at the tone of it. Many people ask questions because it helps them learn. We are not all as experienced as you or apparently as easily bored. I knit many,many chemo caps and if I just knit a pattern once I wouldn't have made many caps. I knit because I enjoy doing it and because I can Period!


----------



## barbara perpoli (Feb 7, 2013)

Beejay...You are soooooooooooo right! :thumbup:


----------



## ireanr (Apr 25, 2013)

I am 89 yrs. old--our mom taught my sister & I to keep our hands and minds busy--today I thank her for that advice My hands are still agile and my mind is still clear--yes, I still read. I had crocheted and knitted so many beautiful things. I also do card making, scrapbooking--and guess what even learned to navigate the computer. I still have many things mom crochet, they are treasures--


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

In between learning projects I use small amounts of yarn to
make faces on the I-phone covers or I-pad covers just for
the humor and creativity of it. I doubt anyone else does
this.It uses up the leftovers.


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

10Jean said:


> In between learning projects I use small amounts of yarn to
> make faces on the I-phone covers or I-pad covers just for
> the humor and creativity of it. I doubt anyone else does
> this.It uses up the leftovers.


I'd like to see pictures of that! It sounds interesting and I haven't heard of anyone doing quite the same thing. Cozies and sleeves, but not what you do.


----------



## Wendy nicholls (Jan 22, 2013)

I love knitting. Have knit for different reasons at different times of my life. I am also busy with a demanding job, teenage children and dog and rabbits. Knitting is my time. I am not as fluent with words or express myself as good as others but feel that my knitting is a way of expression. Will always knit and hope to always enjoy it.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Saint Paul of Tsarsus said:


> I knit to relax, create, have fun, pray and learn a new skill. And to be able to donate some projects to my church's sewing ministry. I go to Our Lady of Victory Catholic Church in Northville, Michigan and they have a wonderful sewing/knitting/crocheting/ quilting ministry that I can hardly wait to become a part of with the first "Prayer Knit Project" that I can finish. I'm just a very early beginner so it takes me a while. . .and I do have to work to support my self. Haven't figured out how to support myself by knitting, but if I could I would. It beats practicing law any day.
> 
> Why do YOU knit? :?: :thumbup:





Saint Paul of Tsarsus said:


> Seriously, AmyKnits, I think you are an uptight pain in the neck. Knitting certainly hasn't relaxed YOU any. Why don't you try kickboxing and get rid of your hostility and negativity with something more demanding than knitting. You bug me. :thumbdown:





Saint Paul of Tsarsus said:


> Dear AmyKnits,
> 
> Right below the line that marks the end of your message is the statement, "knitting keeps me from unravelling". Honey, if that is the truth then you should stop knitting because you are already unravelled. And that is not even an original quote, but if it is, the shoe does not fit you. Lighten up or shut up.


Paula:
Is this considered Christian behavior these days? I am not Christian but I would not say these things to anyone. Just because we aren't face-to-face, that doesn't give you the right to be nasty and disrespectful. At the age of 59 and belonging to a Catholic church, surely you've learned the proper way of treating others. There are kinder ways to express your opinions. You don't have to agree with everyone, but you don't need to be offensive. If you can't manage that, then don't say anything or kindly leave the forum. In the meantime, you owe Amy an apology, and I hope it will be forthcoming.


----------



## Saint Paul of Tsarsus (Feb 2, 2013)

Yes, you are right, I do need forgiveness. If you know anything about St. Paul the Apostle he was a sinner too, like we all are. At least I didn't swear in my reply like you did, Mr. Holier than thou. :-(


----------



## Saint Paul of Tsarsus (Feb 2, 2013)

To everyone on this forum,

I didn't realize everyone was so sensitive. I apologize for being rude to Ms. AmyKnits, obviously a popular favorite. I am truly sorry. Please forgive me.


----------



## Saint Paul of Tsarsus (Feb 2, 2013)

I intend to.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Saint Paul of Tsarsus said:


> To everyone on this forum,
> 
> I didn't realize everyone was so sensitive. I apologize for being rude to Ms. AmyKnits, obviously a popular favorite. I am truly sorry. Please forgive me.


Thank you; that's very kind of you. Not necessarily a popular favorite, but a person like you who does not deserve what you have dished out. Would have done the same for you had the situation called for it. Appreciate the apology! Truly hope it was sincere.


----------



## tigerlily (May 3, 2013)

i kniti to fill my time. because of my disability i have a bunch of time on my hands. i also knit because i love it and it takes my mind of my pain. i also crochet, read, and do counted cross stitch. i also love black and white movies.


----------



## Saint Paul of Tsarsus (Feb 2, 2013)

Hey, I have already apologized, albeit via PM so maybe you're not privy to it. I didn't know everyone on this forum was so thin skinned. Please forgive me, I repent.


----------



## Snoozann (Feb 20, 2013)

Bellarose said:


> Snoozann~thanks for sharing the Fisher Cable hat info!!


You are very welcome. It's a fun, pretty quick knit.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Saint Paul of Tsarsus said:


> Hey, I have already apologized, albeit via PM so maybe you're not privy to it. I didn't know everyone on this forum was so thin skinned. Please forgive me, I repent.


Paula:
It's not about being thin-skinned. I doubt you enjoy being treated/talked to that way. It's not right and you know it. You've done the right thing by apologizing. End of subject.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

I think the first poster regarding this thread needs to own up to the fact that some of us hear a tone we do not appreciate. Some of us can also read between the lines, and take offense, others prefer to believe how "sweet" the comments are. A poster said: "The words frustrating, bizarre and that you couldn't relate set that tone. The comment that you don't really understand why a lot of us knit. You just don't "get" it added to that tone, negatively. I guess a lot of us felt we had something to say about this poster. It all boils down to "believing" her comments, and believe it or not, some of us, do not.


----------



## Saint Paul of Tsarsus (Feb 2, 2013)

You got that right, wicked mama! :thumbup:


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

Saint Paul of Tsarsus said:


> Seriously, AmyKnits, I think you are an uptight pain in the neck. Knitting certainly hasn't relaxed YOU any. Why don't you try kickboxing and get rid of your hostility and negativity with something more demanding than knitting. You bug me. :thumbdown:


Saint Paul of Tsarsus. Really?

I know Amy is in no need of defense but again, really???


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

I knit and crochet because I love it. I don't know why I love anymore than I know why I love my husband. I just do.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

What I wanted to say has already been said.


----------



## Saint Paul of Tsarsus (Feb 2, 2013)

Yes, it is sincere, I learned a valuable lesson about judmentalism and charity. That, even on the anonymous internet civility is preferred.


----------



## Saint Paul of Tsarsus (Feb 2, 2013)

Really what? I apologize, I sinned, I was mean. Jesus will forgive me, will you?


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Saint Paul of Tsarsus said:


> Yes, it is sincere, I learned a valuable lesson about judmentalism and charity. That, even on the anonymous internet civility is preferred.


It's a good thing for all of us (including me who just deleted a post) to remember that there is a real person behind that anonymous internet identity. Civility is always preferred everywhere all the time.


----------



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

Saint Paul of Tsarsus said:


> You got that right, wicked mama! :thumbup:


Sounds like something Christ would say! How quickly an insincere apology comes to light.


----------



## Janet Odell (Jul 9, 2011)

To Scotjud and any one else interested, my great, great, grandmother knit and read by candlelight!

I knit for many reasons...grandchildren and baby gifts (every baby should have something soft and made from the heart), socks that give warmth and enjoyment, dishcloths and scrubbies that make kitchen chores a little easier, afghans to warm and comfort, hats, scarves, and mittens, charity, prayer shawls, and yes, even a little mindless knitting to occupy my hands when chatting or watching TV. I love seeing what can be made out of a simple piece of "string"! Knitting lessons from my grandmother was one of her greatest gifts to me!


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

I just love it. It's that simple. Wish I was as talented as some of our friends here, but I'll get there one day. One project at a time!


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

Sorry I don't know how to send pics.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Tresperros said:


> I think the first poster regarding this thread needs to own up to the fact that some of us hear a tone we do not appreciate. Some of us can also read between the lines, and take offense, others prefer to believe how "sweet" the comments are. A poster said: "The words frustrating, bizarre and that you couldn't relate set that tone. The comment that you don't really understand why a lot of us knit. You just don't "get" it added to that tone, negatively. I guess a lot of us felt we had something to say about this poster. It all boils down to "believing" her comments, and believe it or not, some of us, do not.


There is never anything wrong with expressing an opinion (in my opinion) as long as it is civil and respectful, so express away. I believe that anything posted is open to opinion and discussion. I, too, have my own, but I am keeping them to myself, as I think this thread has brought joy to many people. Anyone who doesn't enjoy a particular subject should just move on to another. Simple.

There are all types on a forum. Some of us don't like each other just from things that are written and there are others with whom we connect. We pick and choose who we pay attention to and ignore the rest. Not every person is our is our type and that's ok; we just move on.

Ultimately, this isn't a reality show. We should, at the very least, do it all with respect.


----------



## annemon (Apr 21, 2013)

I think we're wasting time going on about this when we could be knitting. It' easy to pick up a tone from something written. I do it with texts and am usually wrong! Can we move on now fellow knitters. What' s the feminine of fellow?


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

I love to knit that is the only reason I do it but at the same time it also takes my mind off pain which is constant


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

You know I really wanted to move on but there is no defending the indefensible. we are all judgmental, in a positive or negative way, what would life be without the ability to judge right or wrong. I re-read the original post and I am more offended the second time around. I could never ask this person for assistance because she may find me to be one of those people. In fact, I am one of those! at one time or another.
Seriously? I, I, I, ME, Giggle, Giggle, "I guess a better understanding of why we knit will help us all understand each other better and where we are coming from. Most of all.... It will help ME understand all the bizarre comments and questions I get when I post something! Giggle, giggle."
I have never had the need to ask "Can you tell me where to find the pattern you used" when I see an item here on KP. I AM QUITE CAPABLE OF FINDING ONE ON MY OWN... with my own "style". I HAVE NEVER HAD THE NEED TO ASK WHAT YARN DID YOU USE, what needle did you use, what is the yarn made from, where did you buy your needles/yarn, can I knit this on straights instead of circulars, etc. etc. etc. 
Now this part of the post gets really good:
(condescending) IF I had to be taken by the hand and explained step by step... (here is how the sting of condescention is taken away) it would take all the fun, creativity and challenge out of the project. I saw your photo.... I will take it from there...(thanks)
You cannot discern how judgmental, condescending, passive aggressive and self-righteous the language is? Yeah it annoyed the heck out of me, but I think I have vented enough. There will be no change or acceptance of what WE perceive.


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

I knit and crochet, just because I like too. I do give things away from time to time, but not always. I just LOVE to knit/crochet. Relaxing, passes time when waiting, the end results are wonderful, and I do knit/crochet using the same patterns because I don't do well with new patterns unless someone helps me. And most of the time there is no one close to help. And I don't get tired of using the same patterns. With different yarn things are never the same even if using the same patterns. And it helps keep your sanity sometimes!!!!


----------



## NaNa s (Apr 22, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> WOW! The response to my question was overwhelming and amazing. I am so glad I asked!!!!
> 
> I have to say that on almost every page I found a lump in my throat at least once. It is very clear to me that you have all done some thinking, dug deep and put your heart into answering this question for me.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the clarification of your first post. I, too, thought it sounded somewhat demeaning especially using all those NEVERs. I am glad you are sharing your views as we all have our views too. In fact, for some of your "nevers" I actually have "almost always". HaHa

By the way, l knit and crochet because I love to!


----------



## Snoozann (Feb 20, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> Yours is one of the posts that caused a "lump in my throat" and brought a tear to my eye.
> 
> Honestly, I really wanted to learn about why we knit, but I have learned so much more.... my heart is full.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry Amy. My thoughts are with you and your family!


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

I knit because I enjoy it. I never keep the things I make, I always give them away as gifts sometimes for a special occassion, sometimes for no reason. I have only modified one pattern so far. I love yarn, the colours and feel of it and it is a pleasure to me to make something I hope someone will love and cherish.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I knit because I LOVE knitting. If I get stuck with something, I have people like you, Amy offering help. I have knitted things more than once, for different people.....I also never make things exactly as the pattern suggests (I call them mistakes!!) If I didn't knit, what would become of my huge stash? I knit just because I find a pattern I like, and I want to see how MY version looks...not for anyone in particular, but because I can. I have a growing stash of made items, which (one day), I will either try and sell, or donate to the hospital (where I work), for them to sell.....Bettyirene


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

My computer comes with a delete button. No one is forcing me read/follow any of the posts. I think most people on KP are here to learn and to share ideas. I know I have learned a lot here and met some wonderful people who share their talents and passions.


Strickliese said:


> What is your problem. If you don't like the post or the poster than please don't read it. There is no need for such a negative attitude to put it mildly.


----------



## Jomoyach (Feb 19, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers go out to your son and his BFF and family.


----------



## caloughner (Oct 3, 2011)

scotjud said:


> AmyKnits - I agree with all of your statements except that I have knit with the same pattern more than once - when I really love it. Amazing how differently yarns come out from the same pattern. I knit mostly in the evening though, when we are watching TV, because I cannot stand to just sit and watch TV without creating something at the same time. And if I could find a way to knit and read at the same time, I'd do it. ;-)(And no - no audio books for me.) I also draw and paint animals and people, and sew.


scotjud - I have mastered knitting and reading by becoming addicted to talking books. I get them at the library at no cost so, it fits right into the budget.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

WOW - what a scare! Glad everything is OK!


stirfry said:


> Amyknits this is why I knitted all afternoon and half the night yesterday. My Grandson's school called (automated message) to report that my grandson was absent. I almost collapsed. I had put him on the bus with his twin sister and 2 of my neighbors children. I panicked and was screaming at my daughter on the phone (she is a teacher elsewhere ) to call the school. Her students must have thought I was crazy. It turned out that there was a substitute teacher who got the 2 Michaels mixed up. The other one was absent. After I calmed down a bit out came the knitting and I was happy again.
> Knitting has helped me get through many crisis'.


----------



## caloughner (Oct 3, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> Good question! I knit because (in no particular order):
> It's relaxing (when it's not frustrating.)
> It's a connection to an age-old craft that is constantly being updated and renewed.
> I can make gifts for people I care about that are more personal than anything I could buy. And nothing makes me feel better than someone really appreciating something I've done.
> ...


Ditto!!!


----------



## caloughner (Oct 3, 2011)

Ditto!!! Did it wrong above and had to try again.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

I love it because it's not something everyone does also I am stingy, like to make for myself a kinda pampering.it's therapy and relaxing.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Tresperros said:


> You know I really wanted to move on but there is no defending the indefensible. we are all judgmental, in a positive or negative way, what would life be without the ability to judge right or wrong. I re-read the original post and I am more offended the second time around. I could never ask this person for assistance because she may find me to be one of those people. In fact, I am one of those! at one time or another.
> Seriously? I, I, I, ME, Giggle, Giggle, "I guess a better understanding of why we knit will help us all understand each other better and where we are coming from. Most of all.... It will help ME understand all the bizarre comments and questions I get when I post something! Giggle, giggle."
> I have never had the need to ask "Can you tell me where to find the pattern you used" when I see an item here on KP. I AM QUITE CAPABLE OF FINDING ONE ON MY OWN... with my own "style". I HAVE NEVER HAD THE NEED TO ASK WHAT YARN DID YOU USE, what needle did you use, what is the yarn made from, where did you buy your needles/yarn, can I knit this on straights instead of circulars, etc. etc. etc.
> Now this part of the post gets really good:
> ...


Well I am one of those as well and not ashamed of it in the least. I can knit with the best of them but sometimes I will ask someone about a project I admire. The KP forum is for all of us to enjoy the way we see fit. Again, I will say I knit patterns more than once because the familiarity is great especially when I want to sit with my sweetheart at night and chat while I knit and watch TV. The familiarity allows me to do all three. We are individuals and we should respect that about each other. I sure do and I have learned so much from so many.


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

bonster said:


> WOW - what a scare! Glad everything is OK!


Oh yes! The principal and the teacher have expressed how sorry they are for this mistake. I just told them that I hope it doesn't happen to anyone else. Accurate records are important.


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

Snoozann said:


> I'm so sorry Amy. My thoughts are with you and your family!


Amy I am sorry about this accident. My prayers are with you.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

marylo12 said:


> Amy, you are so very fortunate to have a natural talent to be able to pick up the needles and make whatever you want, in whatever you want, however you want. I just wish I had a fingerfull of that God given talent.
> I've been knitting for maybe 2 years now and haven't gotten much farther than a couple of afghans, a sweater that I still have to put the front bands on, and quite a few scarves.
> I knit because it's something I've always wanted to do and now that I'm retired on disability, I'm doing it, but I feel not very well. In addition some of this medicine that I'm on causes me to get a little confused at times, so the more difficult patterns are "off limits" to me.
> No one has taught me anything. You see, I'm scared to death of making mistakes. Why? because I really don't know how to fix them. And how do I ask someone on the forum to "fix" a mistake?
> ...


The only way you are going to learn to fix mistakes is to keep knitting and when you make a mistake, learn how to fix it by getting help from KP or another person. There is a really good book that is called Knit Fix, it is problem solving for knitters by Lisa Kartus. Also You Tube can help. Just put in what you need help with. Don't be afraid of making mistakes, all of us that knit had to start at the beginning and we have all made mistakes along the way. That is the way you learn. Just jump in with both feet and make what you want.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Grandma Jo said:


> The only way you are going to learn to fix mistakes is to keep knitting and when you make a mistake, learn how to fix it by getting help from KP or another person. There is a really good book that is called Knit Fix, it is problem solving for knitters by Lisa Kartus. Also You Tube can help. Just put in what you need help with. Don't be afraid of making mistakes, all of us that knit had to start at the beginning and we have all made mistakes along the way. That is the way you learn. Just jump in with both feet and make what you want.


Nice answer Grandma JO and exactly right. Marylo12, many people on KP ask what type of yarn and what needles as a point of reference after all you can view a pattern the same way. We are all capable of knitting with the best of them if we just allow ourselves. Mistakes are the best way to learn in anything we choose to do in life. Ask all the questions you want.


----------



## stonypathlady (Jan 23, 2013)

So many good answers. I knit because 5 years ago the local library asked me to host a knitting class as part of a program to increase community use of the library. Five years, and we are still going. We average 18 at each "class", and only 10 of those come every week, the rest come and go, but they are always welcome. I have learned sooo much in order to help others get a good start. I do everything you all said, and feel so blessed to have an active mind and so many friends. Also, since this is not a store and we don't sell yarn I am able to offer these "lessons" for free, and the library is very supportive offering room, books, and the internet (and the library ladies have all begun knitting or crocheting too!)


----------



## cindybar (Mar 8, 2011)

Some people are fairly new to the Forum and may not know Amy as well as others. She has always been encouraging and enlightening in my opinion. I love seeing her work. Cindy


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Why I knit and crochet:
1. It's relaxing and enjoyable.
2. It keeps me sane and is much cheaper than therapy.
3. It's a talent God gave me that I should use to the best of my abilities.
4. I like all the different yarns, patterns and fibers associated with these crafts.
5. You get to meet lots of people who feel the same way you do about your craft.
6. I like making gifts and garments for my 2 daughters and 2 grand kids (they are my inspiration).
7. Patterns: If I like the pattern a lot, I will use it over & over. I have discovered that by doing this the next garment will look better than the first one. I very seldom use the yarn the pattern calls for. I will use an equivalent yarn that I like better. We all know that some patterns have mistakes in them. I usually end up rewriting it. Most of my projects are "experiments", how would the garment look if I did this? And I will try that. If I like it then I'll keep on working with that pattern. I like designing knit & crochet projects too and have no problems ripping out my work if I don't like the way it's progressing.
8. The repetitive motions of knitting and/or crochet helps me solve a problem that was bothering me.
9. Posts & questions on KP: I like reading them because I learn something from the responses and they don't bother me. Some of the KP'rs may not have all the resources a lot of us have (especially new members) so answering their questions don't bother me.
I read everything about knitting & crochet as much as I can. So if I get "stuck" on a stitch or a pattern, I can look it up and I usually find the answer reading KP.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Remember the saying: "I knit so I don't kill you"? That's the therapy.


----------



## Pru Mostowicz (Mar 18, 2013)

You took the words right out of my mouth. I like to say that I can sit and crochet 25 hours a day. That goes for knitting, quilting, needlework, what-ever. I intend to use my fingers all I can for as long as I can. I am not pushing 88 and still going strong. A new pattern? Bring it on..........Pru


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Chuckle! Made me laugh!


Carlyta said:


> Remember the saying: "I knit so I don't kill you"? That's the therapy.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I have been doing some thinking... yes, smoke IS coming out of my ears.
> 
> I have come to the realization that not all of us knit for the same reason.... THIS is why I find some of the comments and replies on KP to be so frustrating and almost bizarre at times.... I simply cannot relate.
> 
> ...


I am with you Amy. I did however knit one pattern three times in three different sizes so the grandkids could have matching sweaters.


----------



## nomadbubbe (Feb 25, 2012)

Ditto, Ditto, Ditto to all of the above.....and, are you ready for this? It keeps me outta the bars!


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

I knit to keep my brain active in my later years. I also knit to keep me from strangling my grandson from frustration with him. He has AHDH and is Bipolar . His mother is not really being a parent but since we do not have legal custody we can't do anything towards getting him help. Any time we bring the subject up with her, her response is "Do you have the money to pay for it, because I DON'T". Knitting helps me to lower my blood pressure and keep me out of trouble with the legal system


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Like many others, I cannot just sit, I have to be doing something while watching TV or riding in a car. I also like to be able to create unique gifts for my family & friends. None of my family or close friends do any crafts & I try wlmost everything, I like to create. Since I retired last year I have been very prolific. I have been knitting since childhod but the years of working & raising kids along with all the house, yard & garden chores didn't leave alot of time. Some things I make without patterns,the mitts & socks I have done since childhood but since discovering this site last year & seeing all the beautiful things the people here create, I definitely need patterns to make some of them. I like the challenge of knitting lace, new to me this year, I also took part in the reent felting tutorial, creating a hat I really like but my husband said" you can't wear that, it's a granny hat."
I have asked questions about yarn & patterns as the only yarn store I have is a Walmart that is 60 miles away, so there isn't anything fancy there. I have to buy most things online so ask before I spend too much on yarn I may not like. I used to make lots of baby sweaters but am beginning to think many young people don't really like the hand-mades.
When I was in school a teacher told me since I was left handed I would never learn to do any needlework. I think I became good at the needelarts just to prove her wrong.


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

amy thanks for the post i have been on here a long time and you have helped me a lot and furnished a loooooooot of patterns lol why do i knit well i have to think of that one i guess because i like it not because i need anything my knitting is always given away or in a box in case someone needs something for a gift i enjoy reading your posts thanks again laurette


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Wow, over twenty pages. This must have hit a note with just about everyone on the list. I raised my five children - well four but we raised our eldest grandson as well and he's as much my son as the others. We also have ten grands. I have retired actively from working outside our home but now my husband and I manage our church Bookstore which is very active, everyday, except Monday, when I stay home to do some heavy cleaning. I also volunteer for several philanthropic groups. So, why do I knit and crochet, I give most of it away. Knitting etc though helps me center myself or focus. I also love to read. At the bookstore we hear some of the saddest tales of broken lives. The reading and knitting/crocheting brings calm, peace, beauty and perspective back to my Faith in general, and restores & uplifts my faith in humankind. marilyn


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Why do I knit? Simply, to keep my sanity. For me, knitting & playing my flute are the two most relaxing things that I enjoy. I am also very creative, and love to see the end results of something challenging, that I am working on, (ex. my 365 Knitting Stitches A Year calendar bedspread). Like you, I also enjoy experimenting with various stitch patterns to see what I can come up with. But yes, I have used the same patterns more than once, because if I like something, I want lots of it. There are things that I've actually made that I haven't seen in the stores. We have some wonderful knit designers and I enjoy patterns from the Vogue Knitting magazines, tremendously. I could go on, and on, about why I knit, but I won't.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Carlyta said:


> Why I knit and crochet:
> 1. It's relaxing and enjoyable.
> 2. It keeps me sane and is much cheaper than therapy.
> 3. It's a talent God gave me that I should use to the best of my abilities.
> ...


WELL SAID!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

I knit because what else can you do while watching TV?


----------



## Poots (Jul 30, 2012)

My daughter gave me a tee-shirt that says "I KNIT SO I DON'T KILL PEOPLE" Is that a good enough reason? Really knitting is my pacifier. Always have always will.


----------



## knitwitty (Feb 6, 2013)

I knit for a lot of reasons also, but do know exactly what you mean when you were recuperating, they would just have to haul me to the rubber room - just make sure it has a beautiful view! I currently have a kidney stone I am trying to pass so between the pain pills and the voluminous amounts of water I am currently making a triangular shawl - garter stitch only just so I don't screw it up,(been there, done that, that's why its a knit stitch only, heaven only know what would happen otherwise) See where I am getting a bit wordy - must be the pills! The thing is we knit for different reasons and they are all enjoyable at different times. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## Mercury (Apr 12, 2012)

I knit and crochet because God has given me these talents. I do a lot of charity knitting and crocheting to help those who are less fortunate than I even though I am handicapped.
I have made many friends who are involved in these crafts for whom I am grateful especially on this forum except for a few who do not understand where I come from.
I recently lost a daughter from cancer and this gives me reason to knit and crochet for the Cancer Society to help these women feel better about themselves.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

Katieknits said:


> Hi AmyKnits, I recently asked questions about your village sock pattern.
> In one of your posts you mention the names of many people that helped you get through your first sock.
> I joined KP forum as a forum is a meeting or medium where ideas and views on a particular issue can be exchanged.
> I personally welcome questions if I feel I have mastered something and can help others. If I need help or have questions, I thought this was the place to do that?
> ...


You are very articulate. Well said.


----------



## sharon.quinn824 (Nov 15, 2012)

Hello All! I knit, because I enjoy seeing something take shape. I must say I am encouraged and inspired by all the projects I see on kp. I want to be that good. I also crochet, I have done decorative painting, counted cross stitch and embroidery. I guess you can tell I have a love for making things. I love the progress. I love the relaxation it brings me, as life is full of stressors. It's great to have something to do to look back on and admire your triumph. There is a lot I still I have yet to try in knitting, but I will. I have taught myself a lot of what I have done, and it feels good. I enjoy all the comments on this site, and have learned a lot from it.


----------



## victoriabkr (Jun 6, 2013)

I knit because I love the feel of the growing fabric in my hands. I am not an accomplished knitter, most finished projects are dog blankets for the shelter or baby blankets for friends. But I love starting new projects. We are on a tight budget right now, I am looking for work. So, it is great to have a huge stash in the basement - I just go shopping at "Victoria's Yarn Shop" where everything is free!


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

jumbleburt said:


> Good question! I knit because (in no particular order):
> It's relaxing (when it's not frustrating.)
> It's a connection to an age-old craft that is constantly being updated and renewed.
> I can make gifts for people I care about that are more personal than anything I could buy. And nothing makes me feel better than someone really appreciating something I've done.
> ...


Not only do we have the same list, we also have the same name! :thumbup:


----------



## Lucas' mom (Jun 28, 2012)

For AmyKnits: I have read your query three times, each time, hours after the last. I continue to fume as I think you either have a disgusting attitude problem that you need to rectify or you are hopelessly ignorant in your use of language. Does it not occur to you that there are 1. newbies writing in or 2. some that may not "get it" as quickly as others????

There! Now I feel better.


----------



## Lucas' mom (Jun 28, 2012)

For AmyKnits: I have read your query three times, each time, hours after the last. I continue to fume as I think you either have a disgusting attitude problem that you need to rectify or you are hopelessly ignorant in your use of language. Does it not occur to you that there are 1. newbies writing in or 2. some that may not "get it" as quickly as others????

There! Now I feel better.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I like the challenge knitting brings and the satisfaction when the project is complete.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Also knitting makes new friends if you knit with others of course.


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I have been doing some thinking... yes, smoke IS coming out of my ears.
> 
> I have come to the realization that not all of us knit for the same reason.... THIS is why I find some of the comments and replies on KP to be so frustrating and almost bizarre at times.... I simply cannot relate.
> 
> ...


i knit scarves and dish clothes for our hospital auxiliary thrift shop, and scarves for a cupboard they keep in the hospital for street people who are admitted to the hospital with nothing. I also knit scarves and dish clothes for Christmas presents...mainly for the younger generation. i knit sweaters and wraps for myself. i find it relaxing, and i can listen to music or watch TV, or just sit and knit in the car as we are driving somewhere. my husband may get the odd scarf or sweater, but i can remember knitting him one years ago that turned out too big and the sleeves too short!!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I knit because I want to and I am able to. I knit to make things for others. I knit because something looks interesting and I want to try it out. I also don't usually follow a pattern exactly most of the time. I usually do not use the yarn specified because I just don't have it! I use what I have at the house. I do make more than one of something if it is the doll clothes or matching garments for the nieces. Otherwise, once is enough. I knit because I want to! Because I enjoy doing it. I enjoy seeing a project come to fruition. I enjoy seeing a picture, it gives me an idea and I run with it. Usually it has to bounce around in the brain for a few days but occasionally it it born full term! Why not knit?!?!


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

I learned to knit, crochet and sew in high school and knitting was my third love at the time. I have for my pleasure and need, sewed since I was 10 years old. I have for my pure pleasure crocheted, done needlepoint, painted on silk, paper and canvas. (paintings selling in the three figures) and always have something going which gives me great pleasure. I guess I enjoy a challenge.I am not afraid to go my own way with pattern,yarn, size or needles. It is the journey of making something that I love, not the finished item. Right now I am in a Knitting cycle. I have a knitting friend who says" There are knitters and there are people who knit.). She is a knitter, and I am a person who knits. She says that I go where she fears to tread. She is right. I will not let a blank canvas, watercolor paper or a skein of yarn intimidate me. I claim that right in my golden years.

It doesn't bother me when someone ask questions that seem simplistic. Sometime people just need to reach out and there are so many kind people on this forum who answer in helpful ways that doesn't make the asker feel put down.

Amy, I just don't get the smoke coming from your ears. Oh! I see! You were thinking!


----------



## andreah (Apr 27, 2011)

I knit for many reasons as it seems so do we all. I'm retired, so I sometimes fill my time. I too, can't just sit and watch TV, so I knit, usually something simple as I tend to be a 'sun downer'. I tried crocheting but just make knots! My eyes are too poor to do counted cross stitch, which was my passion when I was dealing with teenagers. I get great satisfaction completing a project and having it look somewhat like the photo with the direction! I tried to be a perfectionist but only led to frustration so mistakes and all are left where they occur unless easily fixed. Only God is perfect.
I now have a needlepoint project in waiting when I run out of knitting projects in waiting (I now have two sweaters of different skill levels in line to finish) 
I avoid super lacy projects as I don't have the patience to do all the counting.
My 92 year old mother loves to receive my latest efforts and she wears them and brags to any one who will listen about her "talented daughter". Just like cooking, all I do is follow the directions!
Knit On!!


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

Talscudi summed my reasons up pretty well. I also knit because I love the looks I get from people when I do. Also sitting in a public place while knitting I have a lot of people come up and have conversations about what I am doing. I have made some awesome friends this way. I knit stuffed animals and I sell them at a local market (about half an hour drive from my home). I love the looks on people's faces when they see my toys and the enjoyment they get from buying them Also I have trained a young girl off sweets (much to her mother's delight) and she now saves her pocket money and buys a stuffed toy every 2 months.


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

tobi-kat-12 said:


> Amy.....WOW......I think that was the most enjoyable and pleasant statement and all the replies were Awesome. Glad to have read it, makes me feel "warm n fuzzy" Thank you All for all the reasons to be here on "KP"


me 2


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> Thank you for the great replies already....talscudi, I can relate to having a disability, sort of.... a couple of years I had surgery and knitted like crazy while recouperating. It was a great opportunity to learn new skills and keep me from going MAD while staying sitting!
> 
> scotjud... I CAN relate to knitting the same pattern but DIFFERENTLY... different yarn and needles WOULD be a pattern change.... that makes sense to me as well.
> 
> ...


I just recently saw a cute cartoon of a woman knitting with several balls of yarn at her feet. The caption was "Warning: I have sharp objects AND I have balls." I would definitely call that a warning. I knit because I can. One of the happiest days of my life was when my gd's decided they no longer wanted matching sweaters. I think I went to church and lit a candle that day. Getting through that second sweater was such a drag. I have several baby patterns that are my old reliables but making 6 of anything would put me in the looney bin. I worked with a bunch of women who could only knit blankets or scarves, no one wanted to learn increases or decreases. One woman bought a book of afghan patterns and announced she was going to knit all of them. Just lock me up and throw the key away. Has no one told these people that variety is the spice of life? I get together with a bunch of crazy women at Barnes and Nobles every Friday night and we sit and knit, talk,act silly and sometimes we even sing camp songs. We go through knitting magazines critique them. That's a nice sweater but the sleeve is all wrong. I like that but the neckline has to go. Then we go on to the patterns themselves. Are they kidding? They couldn't have found a worse way to do that? What were they thinking? So I have to agree with you, Amy, sometimes I just don't get it and sometimes I don't even try to get it. As the old adage says, whatever floats your boat.
And the best reasons for knitting have been listed in the attachment below.


----------



## sparrefankerl (Feb 9, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I have been doing some thinking... yes, smoke IS coming out of my ears.
> 
> I have come to the realization that not all of us knit for the same reason.... THIS is why I find some of the comments and replies on KP to be so frustrating and almost bizarre at times.... I simply cannot relate.
> 
> ...


I knit for pleasure. There are ten TV's in our house, but I only watch the one my husband is watching to be in the same room with him. Usually I'm not interested in what he is watching, that's when I get my knitting done. 99% of my knitting is given away. Don't think we watch TV all day. Most of the time it's nine PM before we sit down. Chris


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

gabby5 said:


> I found your rant very immature and unworthy of space on this forum.


I've been back over the pages previous to this post, but I must be cross-eyed. I can't find the rant to which you refer. Has it perhaps been removed? Too bad you hadn't chosen "Quote Reply" instead of just "Reply".


----------



## Saint Paul of Tsarsus (Feb 2, 2013)

Since I have apologized to you, personally and to the entire Knitting Forum may I just say two things: 1. I hope that someday you find that perfect pattern that you do not need to modify. 2. Believe me, if you are under age 45, someday you WILL know the joy of boredom. I hope you attain these as yet, unattainable goals and enjoy them to the max. :wink:


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

This was on FaceBook tonight.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

gclemens said:


> This was on FaceBook tonight.


Good as any, huh? :lol:


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

My husband and I both had our annual checkup at the doctor today. My appointment was first and since I knew I would have to wait for my husband, I brought my current ruffle scarf project with me to knit while I was waiting. One lady was on her way to the door and spotted what I was making and came back to me to make a really nice comment. Made me feel really good. There were also a couple of others that came over and struck up a conversation with me. I am not always good about striking up a conversation with a stranger and the knitting sure paves the way open for friendly chatter. Just loved it.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Saint Paul of Tsarsus said:


> Since I have apologized to you, personally and to the entire Knitting Forum may I just say two things: 1. I hope that someday you find that perfect pattern that you do not need to modify. 2. Believe me, if you are under age 45, someday you WILL know the joy of boredom. I hope you attain these as yet, unattainable goals and enjoy them to the max. :wink:


I hope Amy never knows the "joy" of boredom and with all those teenage sons, I don't think that will happen anytime soon. I hope you will join with others here on KP in keeping Amy and her son's best friend's family in your prayers.


----------



## Saint Paul of Tsarsus (Feb 2, 2013)

The facebook graph of why we knit is exceptionally amusing. I give it 5 stars! (on a 0 to 5 scale, 5 being the best)


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Strickliese said:


> What is your problem. If you don't like the post or the poster than please don't read it. There is no need for such a negative attitude to put it mildly.


I agree, what happened to" if you can't say something nice, say nothing at all."
I enjoy reading the posts here but sometimes I have to shake my head at the comments.


----------



## Saint Paul of Tsarsus (Feb 2, 2013)

Why do you have 10 TV's in your house? Do they all work? Are they all used at least once per day? I have a TV but it is not connected to anything but a VCR and DVD. No TV for me.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I agree, what happened to" if you can't say something nice, say nothing at all."
> I enjoy reading the posts here but sometimes I have to shake my head at the comments.


Personally, I have been tempted to "Unwatch" this...but it is almost like watching a bad accident....hard to turn away from it even if it is hard to watch, too! Have really had to bite my own tongue.


----------



## sparrefankerl (Feb 9, 2011)

Saint Paul of Tsarsus said:


> Why do you have 10 TV's in your house? Do they all work? Are they all used at least once per day? I have a TV but it is not connected to anything but a VCR and DVD. No TV for me.


Because there were that many connections in the house and one outside. Yes, they all work. No they are not all used once per day. Usually only one is used per day. We don't have much time for TV watching. There is a TV in all the bedrooms for when we have guests. We have no family where we live, therefore we get lots of company. When my mother with Alzheimers lived with us for 10 1/2 years we had no social life. My husband or I were stuck in the house 24/7. We could not go anywhere together my mother could not be left alone. We made our home into a vacation house and pretended to have vacations at home when our children came to visit. Now that my mother is gone, my husband and I are joined at the hip and loving it. Chris


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Tresperros said:


> You know I really wanted to move on but there is no defending the indefensible. we are all judgmental, in a positive or negative way, what would life be without the ability to judge right or wrong. I re-read the original post and I am more offended the second time around. I could never ask this person for assistance because she may find me to be one of those people. In fact, I am one of those! at one time or another.
> Seriously? I, I, I, ME, Giggle, Giggle, "I guess a better understanding of why we knit will help us all understand each other better and where we are coming from. Most of all.... It will help ME understand all the bizarre comments and questions I get when I post something! Giggle, giggle."
> I have never had the need to ask "Can you tell me where to find the pattern you used" when I see an item here on KP. I AM QUITE CAPABLE OF FINDING ONE ON MY OWN... with my own "style". I HAVE NEVER HAD THE NEED TO ASK WHAT YARN DID YOU USE, what needle did you use, what is the yarn made from, where did you buy your needles/yarn, can I knit this on straights instead of circulars, etc. etc. etc.
> Now this part of the post gets really good:
> ...


Sometimes, if you've read a lot of posts from the same person, you get an idea of her/his personality. Then if a post seems "off," you can just chalk it up to a typo, a bad day, etc and go on. Sometimes one person will be offended by a post that another person doesn't mind at all or even likes. It's so easy to come across the wrong way when you can't say it with a smile or a laugh - or, in some cases, a dirty look!! :shock:

(Just joking about the dirty look.)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Snoozann said:


> I'm so sorry Amy. My thoughts are with you and your family!


Amy, I'm so sorry about your son's friend. That's a lot for him to deal with.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I've been back over the pages previous to this post, but I must be cross-eyed. I can't find the rant to which you refer. Has it perhaps been removed? Too bad you hadn't chosen "Quote Reply" instead of just "Reply".


Let me back you on this - I never saw a rant either. Unless it's just a lot more gentle than MY rants!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gclemens said:


> This was on FaceBook tonight.


Cute!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> My husband and I both had our annual checkup at the doctor today. My appointment was first and since I knew I would have to wait for my husband, I brought my current ruffle scarf project with me to knit while I was waiting. One lady was on her way to the door and spotted what I was making and came back to me to make a really nice comment. Made me feel really good. There were also a couple of others that came over and struck up a conversation with me. I am not always good about striking up a conversation with a stranger and the knitting sure paves the way open for friendly chatter. Just loved it.


Very nice!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

sparrefankerl said:


> Because there were that many connections in the house and one outside. Yes, they all work. No they are not all used once per day. Usually only one is used per day. We don't have much time for TV watching. There is a TV in all the bedrooms for when we have guests. We have no family where we live, therefore we get lots of company. When my mother with Alzheimers lived with us for 10 1/2 years we had no social life. My husband or I were stuck in the house 24/7. We could not go anywhere together my mother could not be left alone. We made our home into a vacation house and pretended to have vacations at home when our children came to visit. Now that my mother is gone, my husband and I are joined at the hip and loving it. Chris


It sounds like you're very good at problem-solving! You were good to your mother, and it's nice that you and your husband can enjoy each other's company now. I love your idea of a vacation house!


----------



## sparrefankerl (Feb 9, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It sounds like you're very good at problem-solving! You were good to your mother, and it's nice that you and your husband can enjoy each other's company now. I love your idea of a vacation house!


Thank You!!!


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks, Marilyn K


----------



## M30Knitting (Aug 9, 2012)

I have always enjoyed making things. I guess it's my "art". I love to knit because I get a thrill out of turning this hank of rolled stuff into something pretty, practical and useful. I love to knit for my 3 grown sons, their girlfriends and my husband. They wear what I make, but I knit only what they will wear. I do repeat patterns, but never with the same yarn or color. I almost never use the recommended yarn. I love my stash and enjoy thinking about how I will use it (some day!) I love the adventure of finding the pattern and yarn and beginning the project. I always finish my work. Finally, I really love the history of knitting, and read all I can about it. I have even collected some knitting art for my room. And I love my fellow knitters who seem to be adventurous. My best friends are knitters, and I hope to meet many more.


----------



## 13 thumbs (Oct 9, 2011)

I knit because I seem to have been compelled to learn. Wanted to learn from the time I was 10 years old but had no one to teach me. I'm sooo grateful for the internet, KP, Ravelry, Youtube, etc. because now I CAN knit. I've crocheted, sewn, embroidered, etc. for nearly 50 year so am very familiar with how to change patterns and I do that all the time. In fact, dd has started choosing patterns and asking me to adapt them to her needs. No problem. Mind you, I still consider myself a beginner, but I love knitting and am not afraid to try much of anything. I also usually keep my opinions to myself because I choose not to get involved with bizarre comments, arguments, etc. Besides, I'm mostly here to learn and if I read everything I wouldn't have time to knit.


----------



## Mary Angela (Mar 9, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I knit because ...
> It's one of the few things I am able to do relatively well.
> I nagged my grandmother into teaching me how-to when I was 8; she never saw me get beyond the very basics she'd taught me. It's my mental connection to her.
> My mother - not to be outdone - taught me the basics of crochet and - BONUS! - how to read a crochet pattern.
> ...


That Truly Tasha shawl is beautiful. I can see why you would repeat that again. After all in different yarns, a project can appear very different. I thank you for providing us with the link. I think I will make that very soon. I seem to be on a shawl binge lately.


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

Only having few memories of a greatgrandmother...there was always BIG basket of yarn w/long needles stuck in them. When she passed I begged mom & dad for her string & needles. Was told 'no they're dirty' thus they were put in the trash along w/everything else. In jr high school got a taste of knitting & crocheting. At 15 started working & bought 'learn how to' books, yarn & needles. Always amazes me to make something so beautiful or something to wear even if just a scarf. Between working, taking care of house, cooking, helping w/step children never had much time. Was easier to set down & pick up crochet than knitting (always lost stiches) between checking on supper, folding load of clothes...7 yrs ago I was declaired 100% disables from a back injury. I can not sit straight up. Always trying to get comfortable then when I do I fall asleep! Wanting to learn more of knitting now I do need pattern for anything more than k or p. So please don't be suprised when I ask for help. I also like working with beads. Love trying about all craft work. Why do I knit or crochet? Because of what you can do with a peice of string.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I've been back over the pages previous to this post, but I must be cross-eyed. I can't find the rant to which you refer. Has it perhaps been removed? Too bad you hadn't chosen "Quote Reply" instead of just "Reply".


Page 14.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I've been back over the pages previous to this post, but I must be cross-eyed. I can't find the rant to which you refer. Has it perhaps been removed? Too bad you hadn't chosen "Quote Reply" instead of just "Reply".


I think gabby5 was referring to the initial post! (Sadly.)


----------



## marykelly (Oct 9, 2012)

Lucas' mom said:


> For AmyKnits: I have read your query three times, each time, hours after the last. I continue to fume as I think you either have a disgusting attitude problem that you need to rectify or you are hopelessly ignorant in your use of language. Does it not occur to you that there are 1. newbies writing in or 2. some that may not "get it" as quickly as others????
> 
> There! Now I feel better.


Got a question. If you knit, and presumably you do or you would not be involved in this forum, why do you knit? Her comments are thought-provoking, but hardly a sign of an attitude problem. The problem, if there is one, is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## Titletown Gal (Jan 21, 2013)

I was replying to the question of why we like to knit, when I was kicked out of the site; don't know what happened. Anyway, I knit because of the challenge and sense of accomplishment. I do follow the patterns exactly, as I do when playing an instrumental musical piece. I find it a challenge to reproduce what an artist has produced. I am aware that I also do this in quilting, sewing, entertaining, etc. 

I do however appreciate all the questions I have asked about the size of needles and the difference between circular, double point etc. You ladies have been very gracious in sharing your expertise.

As for yarn, I like to pick my own colors, but do use the weight suggested usually. 

We learn so much about ourselves from the questions that others ask. 

Have a great day.


----------



## Saint Paul of Tsarsus (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks for answering. That makes sense. Sorry about losing your mom to Alzheimer's. . . it's such a terrible disease, some call it "the long good-bye". You're lucky to have a good marriage, there are far too few of them in the world. Have fun watching TV and knitting through your husband's program choices! :thumbup:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I knit because I enjoy it
It's my time to sit and ponder and be in awe that from a ball of yarn I can create things. Ok, the "things " may be from a pattern that many other people have used, but they are my stitches and my choice of yarn and my thoughts that went into it. Some things have taken me ages to knit, because I'm a "newbie". I have just completed a lap rug and to me it's more like a memory rug. I can look at it and think...ahh that colour block was when such a thing was said at home, or something interesting on TV was happening . 
Because I'm a "newbie", I'm probably the one who is always asking where to find a certain pattern or what size needle to use. This is how I've learnt so many things, here on KP. It's always been encouraged to do and none of us beginners have ever felt like we are pests and don't belong.
I never wanted to learn knitting when I was younger and mum gave up trying to teach me. Now she is no longer around so I've no one to help me so KP is a god send for me. 
I suppose I did feel a bit hurt with Amy's post. It felt like she was being somewhat flippant and smug about the fact she didn't conform so the ones like me , who do are "bizarre ".
Just my take on it.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

I knit and crochet easier patterns for relaxation while watching television. For the more challenging patterns, I listen to music.. I quite enjoy learning new techniques and challenging myself. Also, I enjoy knitting and crocheting for family and friends. Since, I have only been knitting and crocheting for two years, I have yet to repeat a pattern.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> I knit because I enjoy it
> It's my time to sit and ponder and be in awe that from a ball of yarn I can create things. Ok, the "things " may be from a pattern that many other people have used, but they are my stitches and my choice of yarn and my thoughts that went into it. Some things have taken me ages to knit, because I'm a "newbie". I have just completed a lap rug and to me it's more like a memory rug. I can look at it and think...ahh that colour block was when such a thing was said at home, or something interesting on TV was happening .
> Because I'm a "newbie", I'm probably the one who is always asking where to find a certain pattern or what size needle to use. This is how I've learnt so many things, here on KP. It's always been encouraged to do and none of us beginners have ever felt like we are pests and don't belong.
> I never wanted to learn knitting when I was younger and mum gave up trying to teach me. Now she is no longer around so I've no one to help me so KP is a god send for me.
> ...


Amy would never have mean to make you feel hurt!!


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I have been doing some thinking... yes, smoke IS coming out of my ears.
> 
> I have come to the realization that not all of us knit for the same reason.... THIS is why I find some of the comments and replies on KP to be so frustrating and almost bizarre at times.... I simply cannot relate.
> 
> ...


Let's see...I knit because I know how & I love doing it. I knit because I only knit for appreciative people & love giving them something I made & watch their face light up when they see it. I knit because the people I knit for know how much money, attention & thought goes in to what I am making for them & they appreciate it. I knit because my grandchildren are thrilled with anything I knit for them. I knit because my grandchildren ask me to knit for them. I knit because it is MY time...to think, to contemplate, to solve a problem, to relax, to enjoy what I enjoy doing. I knit because I love the process. I knit for the satisfaction of the completed item. I knit because it always amazes me that 'I made that' even tho I have been knitting for 57 years. I knit because I can. I knit because people think it is 'amazing' & wish they knew how to do it. I knit because when I knit for someone, I am doing it because I love them & they know it. I knit because I am good at it, not good enough to design intricate patterns, but, good enough to change what I don't like into what I do like, good enough to use yarns that I enjoy using, not yarns that the pattern says I should use, good enough to be pleased when I see someone I knit for, wearing what I knit. I knit because my children are proud of my skill & brag about how their mom knits & makes beautiful things.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

kneonknitter said:


> Let's see...I knit because I know how & I love doing it. I knit because I only knit for appreciative people & love giving them something I made & watch their face light up when they see it. I knit because the people I knit for know how much money, attention & thought goes in to what I am making for them & they appreciate it. I knit because my grandchildren are thrilled with anything I knit for them. I knit because my grandchildren ask me to knit for them. I knit because it is MY time...to think, to contemplate, to solve a problem, to relax, to enjoy what I enjoy doing. I knit because I love the process. I knit for the satisfaction of the completed item. I knit because it always amazes me that 'I made that' even tho I have been knitting for 57 years. I knit because I can. I knit because people think it is 'amazing' & wish they knew how to do it. I knit because when I knit for someone, I am doing it because I love them & they know it. I knit because I am good at it, not good enough to design intricate patterns, but, good enough to change what I don't like into what I do like, good enough to use yarns that I enjoy using, not yarns that the pattern says I should use, good enough to be pleased when I see someone I knit for, wearing what I knit. I knit because my children are proud of my skill & brag about how their mom knits & makes beautiful things.


All very valid and good reasons...and these speak for me as well. Could not have said it better myself!


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> I knit because I enjoy it
> It's my time to sit and ponder and be in awe that from a ball of yarn I can create things. Ok, the "things " may be from a pattern that many other people have used, but they are my stitches and my choice of yarn and my thoughts that went into it. Some things have taken me ages to knit, because I'm a "newbie". I have just completed a lap rug and to me it's more like a memory rug. I can look at it and think...ahh that colour block was when such a thing was said at home, or something interesting on TV was happening .
> Because I'm a "newbie", I'm probably the one who is always asking where to find a certain pattern or what size needle to use. This is how I've learnt so many things, here on KP. It's always been encouraged to do and none of us beginners have ever felt like we are pests and don't belong.
> I never wanted to learn knitting when I was younger and mum gave up trying to teach me. Now she is no longer around so I've no one to help me so KP is a god send for me.
> ...


Please keep in mind that it is only amyknit's opinion and not that of others here on KP. Keep asking your questions, keep asking for help, regardless of how "bizarre" or silly you or someone else thinks the question may be. There is someone on here who will be happy to help. Please remember that we are a variety of personalities on here, and the opinion of one or a few does not represent the opinion of everyone. I know I can think for myself, and so can many others. Happy knitting and happy learning!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

breeze075 said:


> Please keep in mind that it is only amyknit's opinion and not that of others here on KP. Keep asking your questions, keep asking for help, regardless of how "bizarre" or silly you or someone else thinks the question may be. There is someone on here who will be happy to help. Please remember that we are a variety of personalities on here, and the opinion of one or a few does not represent the opinion of everyone. I know I can think for myself, and so can many others. Happy knitting and happy learning!


Thanks Breeze and you are right, it is only one persons opinion. 
I know I've always had lots of help and encouragement here on KP. 
I think my mum would be proud of my knitting achievements and I've only got KPers to thank. :thumbup:


----------



## vancat (Apr 9, 2011)

I knit to have garments that would be too expensive to buy - fairisle sweaters, silk tops, jackets etc AND I knit to stop myself smoking all evening while watching the TV!


----------



## ashka (Jun 7, 2013)

I knit because I enjoy it and its like a therapy for me. I have a mentally draining job and this is my creative side coming out. I also cross stitch and learning crochet for the same reason


----------



## MarilynBT (Jan 8, 2013)

I knit because it's extremely relaxing, because it's a great hurry-up-and-wait project to have on hand, because I can carry on a conversation and knit where I wouldn't be able to do if I read instead, because I can't just sit still and do nothing nor can I sit and just watch TV without doing something else at the same time, because I have a need to give my knitted items away and my family and myself are quickly inundated with knitwear to the point where charity must absorb the rest, etc., etc., etc.
Marilyn


----------



## jpfries (Jan 14, 2013)

Let us just agree we are all different people with very different views on things. That is what makes our world so diversified.


----------



## Jomoyach (Feb 19, 2012)

Hilary4 said:


> I think gabby5 was referring to the initial post! (Sadly.)


I thought that also, that It was the original post.


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

jpfries said:


> Let us just agree we are all different people with very different views on things. That is what makes our world so diversified.


And with different experiences and at different places in our lives. That is what makes KP so great--the love and sharing of knitting and crochet brings us all together.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

After reading several of the Blossom Street books by Debbie Macomber, I signed up for knitting lessons at the LYS (local yarn shop). A whole new world opened up for me. I loved it so much that my then-college age daughter wanted to learn, so I paid for her lessons as a birthday gift. She quickly surpassed me. We still knit together and enjoy exchanging patterns and tips. 

I love to knit and I am comfortable at my level. I found a very easy hat pattern on www.knitting.about.com and have used it over and over. Most of the hats are donated to a ministry for the homeless. I also knit prayer shawls for a group at church. These are given to church members who are ill, bereaved, or undergoing treatment. Again, I use the same pattern for my shawls and never grow tired of it. It's a way to give back, perhaps not a big way but it is meaningful to me. 

I never ask for help on KP because I am a visual learner. I have to see someone doing it. This is why I love YouTube. You can find a how-to video for almost anything knitting-related.

I didn't find the OP (original post) offensive but I knew she was opening up a can of worms. Why do we knit? Why do people paint, sculpt, do cross-stich, build things? Because they enjoy doing it. No other explanation is necessary.


----------



## birdgirl (Mar 24, 2011)

I knit to expres myself in this carbon copy world. I made my first garment when I was 8 yrs old. I dont want to wear what everyone else is. I cant make jeans and am not interested in making t shirts, but sweaters, or cardis are my gift to me. I knit mostly for myself. I dont follow patterns very well.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

breeze075 said:


> Please keep in mind that it is only amyknit's opinion and not that of others here on KP. Keep asking your questions, keep asking for help, regardless of how "bizarre" or silly you or someone else thinks the question may be. There is someone on here who will be happy to help. Please remember that we are a variety of personalities on here, and the opinion of one or a few does not represent the opinion of everyone. I know I can think for myself, and so can many others. Happy knitting and happy learning!


Thank you for this. For some reason amyknits topic bothered me. I find it to be a put down. Sorry but I do. I doubt that she meant it to be but we each see things differently.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

This is demeaning to us.


----------



## Snoozann (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow! Amy, you sure stirred up a hornet's nest.  But, I LOVED it! Not the angry parts, I hate that anyone was upset, but given how flat the written word is, I can see how they took offense. I just know that from reading your other posts and how helpful you have been to me and to others, I just figured that no offense was meant. I would hope that we would give each other the benefit of the doubt. What I loved about this was reading everyone's posts... Some of you made me cry and some of you made me laugh. It's so nice to learn more about each other. Staci Perry from Very Pink Knits did a video about why we knit. She took submissions from anyone that follows here. It's on YouTube and worth a watch. This is very much like that. I just want to say thank you to everyone for posting your reasons. I feel like I "know" you a little better. 

Amy, I hope your family and your son's friend's family are getting by ok. (although I know how feeble that sounds). It will be so hard on your son, I'm glad he has a mama that cares so much about him. I have you in my thoughts.


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

marykelly said:


> Got a question. If you knit, and presumably you do or you would not be involved in this forum, why do you knit? Her comments are thought-provoking, but hardly a sign of an attitude problem. The problem, if there is one, is in the eye of the beholder.


Mary Kelly-
Like you, I did not see an attitude problem with Amyknits original post. I found it amusing as I have mostly the same feelings (about 99%) of what she posted. (EXCUSE ME IF I AM RANTING). As far as the comments about newbies is concerned, where is the problem? This site has the patience of saints with newbies. The same question is asked over and over again (just ask Jessica Jean) and it is always answered over and over again. I have never seen anyone post anything but genuine support for any newbie. Could I be on a different site?


----------



## Mary Angela (Mar 9, 2013)

kneonknitter said:


> Let's see...I knit because I know how & I love doing it. I knit because I only knit for appreciative people & love giving them something I made & watch their face light up when they see it. I knit because the people I knit for know how much money, attention & thought goes in to what I am making for them & they appreciate it. I knit because my grandchildren are thrilled with anything I knit for them. I knit because my grandchildren ask me to knit for them. I knit because it is MY time...to think, to contemplate, to solve a problem, to relax, to enjoy what I enjoy doing. I knit because I love the process. I knit for the satisfaction of the completed item. I knit because it always amazes me that 'I made that' even tho I have been knitting for 57 years. I knit because I can. I knit because people think it is 'amazing' & wish they knew how to do it. I knit because when I knit for someone, I am doing it because I love them & they know it. I knit because I am good at it, not good enough to design intricate patterns, but, good enough to change what I don't like into what I do like, good enough to use yarns that I enjoy using, not yarns that the pattern says I should use, good enough to be pleased when I see someone I knit for, wearing what I knit. I knit because my children are proud of my skill & brag about how their mom knits & makes beautiful things.


Wonderful post. I agree with every statement that you made. Keep writing.


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

Ditto!


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

I knit because my gd was wearing one of my sweaters and her friends Mom commented on how pretty it was. Catie, at that time about 5 yers old, looked at the woman and said, my grandma made it. If you want, she'll give you the pattern. The woman said she didn't knit and Catie was apppalled.


----------



## boncamp (Mar 11, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> I knit because I enjoy it
> It's my time to sit and ponder and be in awe that from a ball of yarn I can create things. Ok, the "things " may be from a pattern that many other people have used, but they are my stitches and my choice of yarn and my thoughts that went into it. Some things have taken me ages to knit, because I'm a "newbie". I have just completed a lap rug and to me it's more like a memory rug. I can look at it and think...ahh that colour block was when such a thing was said at home, or something interesting on TV was happening .
> Because I'm a "newbie", I'm probably the one who is always asking where to find a certain pattern or what size needle to use. This is how I've learnt so many things, here on KP. It's always been encouraged to do and none of us beginners have ever felt like we are pests and don't belong.
> I never wanted to learn knitting when I was younger and mum gave up trying to teach me. Now she is no longer around so I've no one to help me so KP is a god send for me.
> ...


ohsusana, just keep on asking your questions and be assured they will be answered with pleasure by those who know the answer. It's my understanding that helping each other and sharing information is the purpose of this forum. I have learned so much from the kind people here and am happy to share with others, whatever their questions or problems may be.


----------



## Saint Paul of Tsarsus (Feb 2, 2013)

Same to you. I hope everyone on the KP forum has a peaceful, calm day. :thumbup:


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

boncamp said:


> ohsusana, just keep on asking your questions and be assured they will be answered with pleasure by those who know the answer. It's my understanding that helping each other and sharing information is the purpose of this forum. I have learned so much from the kind people here and am happy to share with others, whatever their questions or problems may be.


Ditto. :O)


----------



## Mary Angela (Mar 9, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> I have been doing some thinking... yes, smoke IS coming out of my ears.
> 
> I have come to the realization that not all of us knit for the same reason.... THIS is why I find some of the comments and replies on KP to be so frustrating and almost bizarre at times.... I simply cannot relate.
> 
> ...


 When I read this post yesterday morning, I have tell you I was offended and put off by the tone of the message. I am fairly new to KP and do not go on every day so I did not know anything about Amy, so I was just reacting to the words that I read.
I did think that it was a very good question as did many others apparently.....look at 25 pages of answers. 
I decided that I would not respond immediately while feeling offended,but follow the conversation thru the day. So I found all the interesting responses that people wrote that show our many similarities and differences. I also saw that I was not the only one who took offense. All in all it was not our "finest hour" on KP. I wished that I had spent my time knitting instead of following this.
I would like to say that over time I have come to realize that absolute words like " never and always and all " need to be carefully used. There are very few absolutes in life. So I try to keep them out of my written and spoken language. 
Perhaps if we all make a resolution to pause and read and maybe re-read what we write before we send, we would all enjoy KP more. I am glad I waited 24 hours. 
I had a wonderful mother that I admired greatly and the test for me is always. " Would my mother approve of why I am doing or saying" ? It has saved me many times!


----------



## marykelly (Oct 9, 2012)

LAURA C said:


> Mary Kelly-
> Like you, I did not see an attitude problem with Amyknits original post. I found it amusing as I have mostly the same feelings (about 99%) of what she posted. (EXCUSE ME IF I AM RANTING). As far as the comments about newbies is concerned, where is the problem? This site has the patience of saints with newbies. The same question is asked over and over again (just ask Jessica Jean) and it is always answered over and over again. I have never seen anyone post anything but genuine support for any newbie. Could I be on a different site?


Amyknits seems to have a very forceful personality. Actually, I think her comments and those of others have been very encouraging to me, as I am often hesitant to go outside a pattern. However, I have been knitting little caps for newborns, and the pattern I was using called for a k2 p2 rib. I started one and was halfway through the first row when I realized I was doing k1p1 instead. I started to tink, then thought, I wonder if it would work, and finished the cap with the k1p1 rib. It worked up just fine. Thanks for the courage to do something different.
We are all creative people, and most, if not all, of us have high intelligence as well. Knitting, crochetting, needlepoint, counted cross stitch, and any other type of creation give our minds and spirits an outlet. No one is born knowing how to do any of these things, and in this forum we are all willing to give a hand up to those who are newbies, or stuck, or discouraged. I am sorry that those whose spirits have been soured by life feel the need to intrude into this warm companionship with their unhappy comments that say more about them than they say about the original posting.
If you are a newbie, remember, no one learns anything without asking questions of those who know the answers. Ask on! There will always be someone more than happy to answer. That's one of the things this forum is for, isn't it?


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Some people will find fault with any thing posted and some see the good in every post. The written word is not the same as talking face to face, and many comments are taken the wrong way,, even though the original poster never meant the words to be misconstrued. It has happened over and over and will continue as long as there are people and words being exchanged.


I think this has been an interesting discussion, and have enjoyed reading the positive comments.


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

i think i said this before, but i knit because i enjoy it! it keeps my arthritic fingers busy whilst watching TV, driving into Vancouver, on planes, and trains. i knit for others who are unfortunate and do not have all that we have. i knit to aid the hospital auxiliary thrift store, and those who are needy and in hospital, so they can go home with a warm scarf in the winter. i knit scarves for my friends' children (teens) who want "something different. and i knit for myself because i can. BUT I WON'T DO SOCKS!!!! I don't like to bring religion into it, but i think we knit because God gave us the talent to do so.......big hugs to you all....


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I am back after a very tough day yesterday. I had to go pick up my son from school and tell him that his best friend was killed in a motorcycle accident. 

I am a compassionate person. I must comment on the people who said my comments were offensive. I do not apologize for MY views, MY reasons for knitting and MY feelings about knitting and why I knit.

I repeat.... I have NEVER knitted a pattern exactly as written. This is a FACT... not an opinion. I have NEVER found a pattern that suits ME and MY needs.... yet. This is a fact... not an opinion that is up for debate.

I have NEVER found the need to purchase the recommended yarn for a project. I have a stash... I can substitute. This is also a FACT.... not an opinion.

I have NEVER felt the need to ask "What needles and yarn did you use". This is a question asked EVERY day. EVERY knitter has a different stitch... I do a gauge swatch. What needle YOU used makes no difference to ME. This is a FACT, not an opinion.

I don't want to be "given" all the information and taken by the hand. I WANT to find out for myself.... learn by myself... search out better ways, different ways by myself..... THAT learning is 90% of why I personally enjoy knitting. It would take all the fun out of knitting for ME if I was spoon fed all the information.. THIS is ME! WHY I have never been to a class..... Why I ask very little......

I don't knit ONLY. This is a FACT... not an opinion.. not up for debate. It is a fact. It is a FACT that some knitters knit ONLY scarves or baby items, etc. Those are FACTS, not opinions....

If you haven't been here long enough to find a post or question somewhat puzzling or bizarre.... YOU are lucky or haven't posted long enough.... OR you are much more patient and understanding than I am. Perhaps you have more experience and knowledge than myself and YOU understand the need for people to make some comments that others might find bizarre.

These are FACTS about ME. How YOU can find them offensive still puzzles me..... these are not opinions about you or anyone else. THEY ARE FACTS ABOUT ME.... nothing to do with YOU. 

IF you find MY views offensive, how do you feel about all the dozens that have replied that they agree with me... are you offended by them?

Yesterday, directly underneath this post was a post which asked "What would you not knit". The entire post was full of NEVERs. I would NEVER knit a shawl. I would NEVER knit socks and on and on. I knit shawls. I knit socks. SHOULD I be offended? I am not.. that is their choice and I respect that.

Bottom line is that this is a FORUM. The purpose of a forum is to share information and ideas. MY opinions and comments have absolutely nothing to do with YOU. IF YOU find my statement of facts to be offensive, that is YOUR problem to deal with.... not mine. I am not equipped to deal with other's "issues" with people expressing their opinions. I am not personally responsible or accountable for how YOU choose to REACT to MY words.

ANYONE can TAKE ANY comment they CHOOSE to be offensive. IF the person who commented has EXPLAINED that it was not intended to be offensive and you CHOOSE to interpret or FIND offense..... that is YOUR choice and YOUR problem to deal with... not mine.

If you choose to be a part of a FORUM, you will need to realize that there are all types of people, all different backgrounds and all types of views and opinions. To be offended by anothers views is something that YOU as a person have to deal with. Perhaps if you are offended by another person's views... a FORUM is NOT the right place for you.

If you choose to "read between the lines" or "distinguish a TONE" in a person's writing.... you may do so. To hold another accountable for what YOU THINK the tone was.... that is your choice and for YOU to deal with. The TONE you felt when reading MY words is YOUR issue.

I stand by my original statements and description of WHY and HOW I view my knitting. I stand by the fact that I find many comments and questions bizarre and "out of left field". That IS MY opinion and I am entitled to MY opinion. If you don't agree, you have the right to disagree. However to find MY views offensive to YOU, personally is one of those bizarre comments that I am referring to....I do not understand how MY personal views of MY OWN knitting have a thing to do with YOU.

I was raised "If you don't have anything nice to say... don't say anything". I am mature enough to click off and NOT RESPOND to comments I find bizarre, inappropriate, uninteresting or offensive. NEVER have I TOLD someone that their comment is bizarre... until today when I felt the need to make an example. NEVER have I told a poster that I found their comment offensive. If I find something offensive I choose to move on....... they have the right to their opinions and comments. It is not my place to "teach" everyone to be more gentle and choose their words more carefully. We are all adults here. You may choose to write what you wish.... how you wish and use what words you feel comfortable with. If I have a problem with what YOU said... that is MY problem... not yours and I do not hold YOU responsible for MY feelings regarding YOUR comments.

I appreciate all the comments and stories. As I have said previously.... Almost every page had a post that put a lump in my throat and brought a tear to my eye. For that I thank you. I have also LEARNED so MUCH about other people and their feelings and views on knitting. I believe I will look at other people's posts with a different "eye" and understanding...... which was the reason for this post in the first place! I learned more about other knitters than I could have imagined. Thank you.

I make no apologies for the FACTS about MYSELF and MY knitting career and MY personal views. They are facts I have chosen to share. If you find them offensive or are not interested in reading.... there is a "click" off button that you are free to use.

Thank you all for your comments. I appreciate all of them... EVEN the people who found MY opinions and experiences offensive.. it opened my eyes to a surprising reaction to another persons experiences and views.

I am now "unsubscribing" to this post. I have more pressing "emotional issues" to deal with in my family at this time.

Thank you.

Sincerely,

Amy


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Mary Angela said:


> When I read this post yesterday morning, I have tell you I was offended and put off by the tone of the message. I am fairly new to KP and do not go on every day so I did not know anything about Amy, so I was just reacting to the words that I read.
> I did think that it was a very good question as did many others apparently.....look at 25 pages of answers.
> I decided that I would not respond immediately while feeling offended,but follow the conversation thru the day. So I found all the interesting responses that people wrote that show our many similarities and differences. I also saw that I was not the only one who took offense. All in all it was not our "finest hour" on KP. I wished that I had spent my time knitting instead of following this.
> I would like to say that over time I have come to realize that absolute words like " never and always and all " need to be carefully used. There are very few absolutes in life. So I try to keep them out of my written and spoken language.
> ...


You have stated this so well. I know that Amy is one of the most helpful people here on KP and she would not intentionally post something to hurt people's feelings. Your statement about reading what you have written before posting is a good one. One of the things I do when I am upset with a company and decide to write them a letter is I go ahead and type the letter stating all of my frustration and vent all I want and then I save it in my computer. I then wait a day and read what I have written. I then re-word all the parts that put forth my anger and statements I should not be making and edit out all the unnecessary things. If I am still not satisfied with my letter, I wait another day and then re-read it again and do more editing. By the third day, most of my initial anger is gone and I end up with a really professional letter that will convey what has happened without so much anger and venting. This is also good to do when calling a company to express an upset at what they have done. Again, wait a day or two until your anger is not so strong and you can let the person at the other end of the line know what has happened without saying anything hurtful to that person. That makes the person more willing to help and make things right.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

meetoo said:


> i think i said this before, but i knit because i enjoy it! it keeps my arthritic fingers busy whilst watching TV, driving into Vancouver, on planes, and trains. i knit for others who are unfortunate and do not have all that we have. i knit to aid the hospital auxiliary thrift store, and those who are needy and in hospital, so they can go home with a warm scarf in the winter. i knit scarves for my friends' children (teens) who want "something different. and i knit for myself because i can. BUT I WON'T DO SOCKS!!!! I don't like to bring religion into it, but i think we knit because God gave us the talent to do so.......big hugs to you all....


I see it as: Our Great Creator has given us a share of His or Her joy in creating. It is in all individuals. All we have to do is explore it. Let's don't waste this gift of Joy.

It is better wait and not post when our panties are in a wad. It is also best to reread what we have written and ask ourselves "Could this be taken as offensive?" And if we get negative receptions, we need to take a second look at our post with an open mind.


----------



## sparrefankerl (Feb 9, 2011)

Saint Paul of Tsarsus said:


> Thanks for answering. That makes sense. Sorry about losing your mom to Alzheimer's. . . it's such a terrible disease, some call it "the long good-bye". You're lucky to have a good marriage, there are far too few of them in the world. Have fun watching TV and knitting through your husband's program choices! :thumbup:


Thank you for understanding. My mother is totally happy now in heaven and looking down at us and thanking us for taking care of her and never putting her in a nursing home, where she never wanted to be. Yes, our marriage endured lots of trials and tribulations. My husband was very good to my mother. I'm forever grateful to him. Chris


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

I love what neon knitter said about finished pieces amazingus. I may have mentioned this before but as Granma I became the designated child watcher at the cabana pool in the afternoons one summer while my dau taught summer school. I need something to keep my hands busy and at the same time watch the children [eventhough we have a lifeguard I still watch them but] I decided to crochet pumpkin lollipop covers. Basically I crochet two orange circles, whip them together leaving an opening and put a green stem on them. A little boy [not one of mine] came and plunked himself down in front of me and stayed there until his mother thought he was being rude and began to pull him away. The little boy squealed, "But Mommy, she has a magic stick! She twists that orange string and it turns into a pumpkin!" It's momentsa like that I cherish!!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Marilyn K, what a cute story. Love it!
Knitting and crocheting are magic


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

I knit to relax after working a twelve hour shift and it reduces stress that is why I love knitting.


----------



## Knitting Gill (Dec 28, 2012)

I knit because I enjoy knitting, because I can and because it's something my multi-talented husband can't do - well, he says he could probably learn, but I can't really see him taking up the craft lol.

Gillian


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> I am back after a very tough day yesterday. I had to go pick up my son from school and tell him that his best friend was killed in a motorcycle accident.
> 
> I am a compassionate person. I must comment on the people who said my comments were offensive. I do not apologize for MY views, MY reasons for knitting and MY feelings about knitting and why I knit.
> 
> ...


Well Amy, I'm going to call you out on this one, especially since others were called out about their disrespect toward you. You don't have to apologize for your views, but as a compassionate person, which you say you are, you should at least apologize for any offense you caused anyone, even if it was unintentional. Those would be the first words out of my mouth. An apology for the sake of possibly easing many hurt feelings seems a simple step that you haven't taken.

As for people being offended by your comments and views, some of your views were DIRECTLY aimed at KPers. How could others NOT be affected? How many KPers were reading your post and wondering "am I the one" who asked a "bizarre" or "out of left field" question or made a comment about one of your patterns? That would discourage many from asking any questions in the future because now they felt odd or stupid for doing so. It may be your opinion, by gee, it doesn't get much more personal than that. No, you can't control the feelings or interpretations of others, but you can certainly prevent things by what you say or how you say it. Some people on KP say, "Well, if you know Amy....", but not everyone does know Amy. In fact, to many who read your post, I'm sure many never even heard of you. So to say your opinions had nothing to do with anyone is really not true. Some of your opinions had EVERTHING to do with some KPers who read YOUR post. I do believe an apology wouldn't go amiss.
Furthermore, why would you "unsubscribe" from your own post?


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Well said breeze075. 
Amy I was a bit taken back by your original post but did not respond right away and thought about what I would like to say about why I knit. I must say reading your latest post shocked me. I also was surprised that you didn't offer a simple apology for any hurt feelings your words may have caused. You know everyone learns at their pace. It is wonderful that you were able to teach yourself and that you can change a pattern to suit your needs. I really believe that changing a pattern just takes guts with trial and error, once a pattern is written and the designer has spent countless hours perfecting that pattern it is quite easy to adjust it. Also, as for knitting a pattern twice or three times can be fun for some of us. I find it amazing to see how the item will change by using different yarn and different needles. I do think this could have been a very interesting topic if only it had been handled a different way. Happy knitting and learning to all.
Sincerely,
Kathy


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

breeze075 said:


> Well Amy, I'm going to call you out on this one, especially since others were called out about their disrespect toward you. You don't have to apologize for your views, but as a compassionate person, which you say you are, you should at least apologize for any offense you caused anyone, even if it was unintentional. Those would be the first words out of my mouth. An apology for the sake of possibly easing many hurt feelings seems a simple step that you haven't taken.
> 
> As for people being offended by your comments and views, some of your views were DIRECTLY aimed at KPers. How could others NOT be affected? How many KPers were reading your post and wondering "am I the one" who asked a "bizarre" or "out of left field" question or made a comment about one of your patterns? That would discourage many from asking any questions in the future because now they felt odd or stupid for doing so. It may be your opinion, by gee, it doesn't get much more personal than that. No, you can't control the feelings or interpretations of others, but you can certainly prevent things by what you say or how you say it. Some people on KP say, "Well, if you know Amy....", but not everyone does know Amy. In fact, to many who read your post, I'm sure many never even heard of you. So to say your opinions had nothing to do with anyone is really not true. Some of your opinions had EVERTHING to do with some KPers who read YOUR post. I do believe an apology wouldn't go amiss.
> Furthermore, why would you "unsubscribe" from your own post?


First, I would like to apologize for subjecting you to another go at this subject, I PROMISE IT IS MY LAST. I want to share with you that I am upset at myself responding to AmyKnits post on page 1 of this thread. Although several members have agreed with my assessment on her comments via PM, some have chosen to send me sundry comments like Blah, Blah, Blah, they do not agree, they defend her and say she is so helpful, she did not mean anything, etc. and thats OK. 
I do however want to say something for myself and then NEVER, EVER respond to other peoples diatribes, positive or negative.

Poster said: IF YOU find my statement of facts to be offensive, that is YOUR problem to deal with... not mine. I am not equipped to deal with other's "issues" with people expressing their opinions. I am not personally responsible or accountable for how YOU choose to REACT to MY words. THEY ARE FACTS ABOUT ME... nothing to do with YOU. IF you find MY views offensive, how do you feel about all the dozens that have replied that they agree with me... are you offended by them?

Reply: You have stated you can say whatever you want and it is OUR PROBLEM to deal with. 
I was raised to speak the truth, but MOST of ALL, to be polite. It is useless trying to get you to understand some of the others point of view, because you dont CARE what we think or how we felt about your words, you take ABSOLUTELY NO RESPONSIBILITY for your words. We simply responded, SOME of us did not like your implied representation of some knitters habits. You are entitled to your opinion of course, but
I think you should have re-read your post before posting. People who agree with you, do not offend me. Everyone interprets what they want. My comments were directed at the source.

Poster said: I do not understand how MY personal views of MY OWN knitting have a thing to do with YOU.
Reply: BECAUSE you addressed the comments to US! And you were the one annoyed by us! 
You said: smoke IS coming out of my ears, meaning you are frustrated by some of what knitters do or dont do and you wanted to vent. Venting is ok. but again, you should have re-read your post for a better choice of words.
You said: "I tend to gravitate to and make friends with others here on KP that knit for the same reasons I do. I don't really understand why a lot of you knit... honestly... sometimes I just don't "get" it." 
Meaning some of you are so lame, why do you even bother to knit I dont get it --WOW! You don't see what's wrong with that way of saying it?
You said: "I don't knit to "fill my time". I have a husband, etc, etc..." Implying that those who do it just to fill their time, must have nothing better to do! but YOU on the other hand have more important duties to tend to, and yet you manage to find time to help and create? 
Again, you really don't see how that came off?

NO ONE was offended by the ISSUE of WHY OR HOW WE KNIT. Of course not! That should have been the only subject! However, your comments and view of people who ask too much, or who repeat themselves, or who are boring in their knitting habits, is what is offensive. 
Your post could have simply asked: Why Do You Knit? Then we could have had a meaningful, lovely exchange of the Whys and the funny and moving stories. Instead you went on this diatribe about people being bizarre because you dont understand them, it was just rude. It makes you sound uppity and special.

Ive had images in my mind of some lady sitting there thinking: 
Oh my, she must be talking about me because I am the one who keeps asking, can you tell me where to find the pattern you used?, or what kind of yarn I should use for this project, or I keep forgetting how to do this one thing, maybe I should try harder to figure it out on my own before I bother people on KP, by golly!, Maybe I should be more self-sufficient

Well, you know what? that is why Knitting Paradise was created and is here-to help. REGARDLESS OF REDUNDANCY!. They do not impose a quota of how many times one can ask the SAME thing, they do not judge how lazy a member is to look on their own, etc. There are wonderful people here who help even when they know the person has been asking the same thing over and over again! For those who find that issue to be a problem and do not want to help, someone will always step up to answer the question, without judgment. So what if someone only knits one thing all the time? We are not here to be elitist or judgmental, at least we should try not to be.
Ive had my say. Thank you ladies all.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

breeze075 said:


> Well Amy, I'm going to call you out on this one, especially since others were called out about their disrespect toward you. You don't have to apologize for your views, but as a compassionate person, which you say you are, you should at least apologize for any offense you caused anyone, even if it was unintentional. Those would be the first words out of my mouth. An apology for the sake of possibly easing many hurt feelings seems a simple step that you haven't taken.
> 
> As for people being offended by your comments and views, some of your views were DIRECTLY aimed at KPers. How could others NOT be affected? How many KPers were reading your post and wondering "am I the one" who asked a "bizarre" or "out of left field" question or made a comment about one of your patterns? That would discourage many from asking any questions in the future because now they felt odd or stupid for doing so. It may be your opinion, by gee, it doesn't get much more personal than that. No, you can't control the feelings or interpretations of others, but you can certainly prevent things by what you say or how you say it. Some people on KP say, "Well, if you know Amy....", but not everyone does know Amy. In fact, to many who read your post, I'm sure many never even heard of you. So to say your opinions had nothing to do with anyone is really not true. Some of your opinions had EVERTHING to do with some KPers who read YOUR post. I do believe an apology wouldn't go amiss.
> Furthermore, why would you "unsubscribe" from your own post?


Here is the PM Amy just sent me in response to this. These are Amy's "true colors"...don't be fooled by her niceties as they don't seem to exist. This response she gave me was highly unnecessary!

From: AmyKnits (all from/all to) 
Subject: Is this for REAL?

Dear Breeze075,

I just received a PM from a KP member who told me that you posted a message TO me on a thread that I have UNSUBSCRIBED to.... my thread titled "Why do you knit". I cannot access your message because I have unsubscribed. THAT is what UNSUBSCRIBED means.

Furthermore, it was brought to my attention that YOU were AWARE I unsubscribed BEFORE posting to ME on the thread.

I said on the post that I find some postings to be bizarre. I believe posting directly TO someone who has SAID that they UNSUBSCRIBED to the thread to be the single most unusual and bizarre post I have ever heard of. Congratulations for taking the cake!

Sincerely,

Amy


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Well then I guess I also take the cake.


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

Amy, sometimes I like the harder patterns so that I am totally focused on the knitting and not my stress. Other times, I like the flow of doing something easy.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

breeze075 said:


> Here is the PM Amy just sent me in response to this. These are Amy's "true colors"...don't be fooled by her niceties as they don't seem to exist. This response she gave me was highly unnecessary!
> 
> From: AmyKnits (all from/all to)
> Subject: Is this for REAL?
> ...


Oh. My.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Tresperros said:


> First, I would like to apologize for subjecting you to another go at this subject, I PROMISE IT IS MY LAST. I want to share with you that I am upset at myself responding to AmyKnits post on page 1 of this thread. Although several members have agreed with my assessment on her comments via PM, some have chosen to send me sundry comments like Blah, Blah, Blah, they do not agree, they defend her and say she is so helpful, she did not mean anything, etc. and thats OK.
> I do however want to say something for myself and then NEVER, EVER respond to other peoples diatribes, positive or negative.
> 
> Poster said: IF YOU find my statement of facts to be offensive, that is YOUR problem to deal with... not mine. I am not equipped to deal with other's "issues" with people expressing their opinions. I am not personally responsible or accountable for how YOU choose to REACT to MY words. THEY ARE FACTS ABOUT ME... nothing to do with YOU. IF you find MY views offensive, how do you feel about all the dozens that have replied that they agree with me... are you offended by them?
> ...


I'd like to follow this by saying that most of the topics on KP welcome questions and give kind and generous answers. That's the beauty of KP.

I've learned that there are some people who really like a good fight. If you're interested in that, just choose a topic that suggests it has politics in it. They're fighting like cats and dogs on those, and there is NO way to clean it up.

My advice is if a topic turns toxic, just click on "unwatch" and find another place. If you've made friends with someone, PM that person and start another topic together. Others will join in. 
I'm leaving this one. I've enjoyed chatting with you all, but I don't like conflict, so I'm going to a happier topic. Good luck to all of you -no matter what your questions are and no matter why you knit!
bonbf3


----------



## KnittingNerd (Mar 28, 2012)

Hmmm let's see..I knit because I love knitting. My sister and I are closer because we knit/crochete/loom together. We have a house of 14 that is 9 children so are days are busy busy. But when we can relax a little we knit to relax ourselfs. That can be after a day of cleaning and laundry as a reward. In between naps and cooking dinner. 

Knitting brings my whole family together. When we complete a project there is much excitement throughout the house then orders pour in. Everyone wants something made. 

Yes I can go to the store and buy my kids a hat or socks but there is something about making these things for them that makes them proud. When they go out or to school and kids are wowing something I made. My kids are proud and say "My mom made it" or "my Aunt made it".

That's why I knit.


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

meetoo said:


> i think i said this before, but i knit because i enjoy it! it keeps my arthritic fingers busy whilst watching TV, driving into Vancouver, on planes, and trains. i knit for others who are unfortunate and do not have all that we have. i knit to aid the hospital auxiliary thrift store, and those who are needy and in hospital, so they can go home with a warm scarf in the winter. i knit scarves for my friends' children (teens) who want "something different. and i knit for myself because i can. BUT I WON'T DO SOCKS!!!! I don't like to bring religion into it, but i think we knit because God gave us the talent to do so.......big hugs to you all....


I knit because I enjoy it, too. However, I cannot knit while driving (at least, if only my husband and I are in the car) as my husband has Parkinson's and is no longer allowed to drive, so I have to. But, I knit and crochet nearly everywhere else, even at the doctor's office.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Mary Angela said:


> When I read this post yesterday morning, I have tell you I was offended and put off by the tone of the message. I am fairly new to KP and do not go on every day so I did not know anything about Amy, so I was just reacting to the words that I read.
> I did think that it was a very good question as did many others apparently.....look at 25 pages of answers.
> I decided that I would not respond immediately while feeling offended,but follow the conversation thru the day. So I found all the interesting responses that people wrote that show our many similarities and differences. I also saw that I was not the only one who took offense. All in all it was not our "finest hour" on KP. I wished that I had spent my time knitting instead of following this.
> I would like to say that over time I have come to realize that absolute words like " never and always and all " need to be carefully used. There are very few absolutes in life. So I try to keep them out of my written and spoken language.
> ...


AMEN! I waited as well and still felt demeaned.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

LAURA C said:


> I knit because my gd was wearing one of my sweaters and her friends Mom commented on how pretty it was. Catie, at that time about 5 yers old, looked at the woman and said, my grandma made it. If you want, she'll give you the pattern. The woman said she didn't knit and Catie was appalled.


I love your granddaughter's reaction! :thumbup:


----------



## Mary Angela (Mar 9, 2013)

Munchn said:


> AMEN! I waited as well and still felt demeaned.


Thank you. I love your pool. Looks very inviting.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

breeze075 said:


> Furthermore, why would you "unsubscribe" from your own post?


Umm ... KP is a luxury, not a necessity. Caring for a grief-stricken child is far more important than playing on KP.


----------



## Mary Angela (Mar 9, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I love your granddaughter's reaction! :thumbup:


Good that you are helping to raise a little girl to believe that women knitting is a good thing. We need another generation of knitters after us.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Munchn said:


> AMEN! I waited as well and still felt demeaned.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Umm ... KP is a luxury, not a necessity. Caring for a grief-stricken child is far more important than playing on KP.


Amen to that.

And to put my 2 cents in to this discussion, if you look back about a hundred pages (that's an exaggeration of course), Amy apologized --twice I think, explaining what she meant, but the negative comments keep coming. I'm sure that is because many of you may not have read all the way through this thread. After apologizing a couple of times, I'm sure frustration sets in. Take a look at St. Paul of Tsarsus posts. She made some comments, got a bunch of negative feedback, but then she apologized. HOWEVER, she STILL continued to get a bunch of negative feedback after the apology. St. Paul of T is welcomed to her opinions; she apologized for the tone of her posts and that should have been enough. Amy did the same. It should have been enough. I think everybody needs to take a deep breath and calm down. I think ALL the negativity coming from this thread is based in misunderstanding the intended purposes of people's posts and jumping to conclusions without giving the poster the benefit of the doubt.

Bottom line to me: knitting should be about whatever rocks your socks (pun TOTALLY intended) and you really shouldn't be too concerned about what someone you don't even know thinks about you or your knitting. Just enjoy your craft and enjoy the camaraderie this site generates.

I will say that I have read a lot of Amy's posts (along with Jessica-Jean's) and both are very knowledgeable and helpful to whoever asks questions. Some may not have followed Amy, but she posts a lot of good, helpful information and has a good sense of humor --- usually laughing at herself. She doesn't seem to be elitist or "stuck up" or whatever. But, again, so what if she is? This is a forum. We are talking on the internet. She's not your next door neighbor or a member of your family. If you don't like it, don' read it.

As for all the newbies (and I am one of them), Amy, Jessica-Jean, Courier770 and many, many others on this forum answer TONS of questions daily. So don't feel that you can't ask a question. It will be answered by someone. But also, you can hit the Search link at the top of the KP page and find threads dealing with a lot of the fundamentals that have been discussed ---- ad infinitum.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I'd like to follow this by saying that most of the topics on KP welcome questions and give kind and generous answers. That's the beauty of KP.
> 
> I've learned that there are some people who really like a good fight. If you're interested in that, just choose a topic that suggests it has politics in it. They're fighting like cats and dogs on those, and there is NO way to clean it up.
> 
> ...


I could not have said it better myself. Thank you. I am finished with this "Why do people knit?" I need a large glass of wine :O)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Munchn said:


> I could not have said it better myself. Thank you. I am finished with this "Why do people knit?" I need a large glass of wine :O)


 :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Ritz cracker (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm sitting here at 3am working in home care as a nurse. My lovely client is very ill but currently resting...so I knit. I read and watch her and knit at the same time. I love the creativity of knitting and find it to be soothing, too. I have knit a large variety of things and, like many of you, adapt the pattern and materials to my needs or liking. I guess in a short phrase ... I find joy in knitting!


----------



## Jenihill1 (Feb 25, 2013)

I don't knit a lot -goes in spurts. Sometimes I knit, other times I crochet and I also do a lot of embroidery work too. All of it is relaxing to me -well, until as someone else here said, it takes a left turn where it should have made a right and I have to try and figure out what I did wrong. I love to look at yarns and touch them, feel the textures and dream of what could be made of them. I'm not a really good knitter (or crocheter either) even though I have played with both crafts for at least 40 years now. Just don't do it frequently enough to be really adept at either. I like the feel of the needles in my hands and it takes my mind of things that worry me or are really problematic when I do these crafts. I also like to make things for my grandkids -or occasionally for my grown kids too that aren't the same, run-of-the-mill like stuff that are in the stores. It's fun and it's challenging at the same time. Also, a little pride comes in here and there too as knitting is something my Mom could do but she wasn't adventuresome about trying many things that were hand knitted so as a result, it's about the only thing I can do that I can do a tad better than she could. And for me, finding something that she couldn't do but I could provided a bit of an ego boost to me years ago and still does that from time to time today too! No particular order to what ranks where about why I like knitting though. (It used to be one could make things by hand that were less expensive but that isn't necessarily the case these days as yarns are often very, very pricey. But often, I can make baby items that I wouldn't be able to afford to purchase in the stores and of a better quality too then so now and again, there is a little savings seen.)


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Why I Knit?

I find it relaxing, I learnt as an adult. I don't do much for family, DM and I have all the knitted scarves we will ever need, although if requested by bingo friends will make one in requested color if available. They pay $20 a scarf so I ensure do a good job.

I don't knit for DSis or her kids as DSis is also a knitter and makes whatever they need or want.

I found I didn't really get into knitting in a big way until I joined Knitting for Brisbane's Needy. Most of what I do goes to them, and it usually doesn't cost me anything as a lot of yarn gets donated to them to be made into useful things. I rarely make something the same twice as I like to vary the yarn or needle size. About the only thing I make for them that doesn't get played with is the blanket blocks.


----------



## Saint Paul of Tsarsus (Feb 2, 2013)

Dear Busyworkerbee,

I really like your sign off below the line "Hugs and healing vibes to all." Yesterday, and I am sorry to say I played a large part in the adversarial tone of many of the exchanges, was QUITE the day on Knitting Paradise! Like someone stated, "not our finest hour". Me thinks I'll not be posting my personal opinions any more. I know it's no excuse, but I was in much physical pain from having taken a bad fall the previous day and my nerves were raw and my tongue (or rather my written word) were, unfortunately, razor sharp. Signed, a repentant St. Paul of Tsarsus.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Saint Paul of Tsarsus said:


> Dear Busyworkerbee,
> 
> I really like your sign off below the line "Hugs and healing vibes to all." Yesterday, and I am sorry to say I played a large part in the adversarial tone of many of the exchanges, was QUITE the day on Knitting Paradise! Like someone stated, "not our finest hour". Me thinks I'll not be posting my personal opinions any more. I know it's no excuse, but I was in much physical pain from having taken a bad fall the previous day and my nerves were raw and my tongue (or rather my written word) were, unfortunately, razor sharp. Signed, a repentant St. Paul of Tsarsus.


I takes a big person to apologize. I do hope you are feeling much better today and continue to improve until you are as good as new again.


----------



## Saint Paul of Tsarsus (Feb 2, 2013)

Thank-you, Janci, I am on the mend. Krutches help. God bless you and have a great week, with or without knitting/crocheting.


----------



## Mercury (Apr 12, 2012)

I hope that your injuries were not serious and with God's help you will be fine shortly.
Please don't give up on the forum and don't let a few mean people deprive you of something you enjoy. You need it now more than ever. Welcome back.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Saint Paul of Tsarsus said:


> Dear Busyworkerbee,
> 
> I really like your sign off below the line "Hugs and healing vibes to all." Yesterday, and I am sorry to say I played a large part in the adversarial tone of many of the exchanges, was QUITE the day on Knitting Paradise! Like someone stated, "not our finest hour". Me thinks I'll not be posting my personal opinions any more. I know it's no excuse, but I was in much physical pain from having taken a bad fall the previous day and my nerves were raw and my tongue (or rather my written word) were, unfortunately, razor sharp. Signed, a repentant St. Paul of Tsarsus.


I hope you're feeling better with each passing day since your fall. Thinking of you!


----------



## surcat (Sep 3, 2011)

I started knitting out of interest and then found a circle that brought the social aspect. I have moved and have retired and knitting helps to fill time. I am slowing meeting more people with the help of knitting. I am a conservative knitter. I learn a pattern and then knit it a few times. I have done a lot of flat knitting and uncertain to try new things without a class. I can now knit socks but am using the same pattern.I love knitting, but tend to make mistakes and am getting very good at fixing them. I think I am more patient since I started knitting. I am very glad I made the call to ask about lessons. It opened a whole new world.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Good for you surcat.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Wow this has struck a cord! Good question Amy. :thumbup: I only got through the first 3 pages and I think I want to think about it some more and read some more, before adding my 2 cents. But I like the challenge...Why do I knit?? Hmmmmmmmm? :!: :? :idea: ;-) :-D


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Saint Paul of Tsarsus said:


> Thank-you, Janci, I am on the mend. Krutches help. God bless you and have a great week, with or without knitting/crocheting.


And, thank you for your blessing! :-D


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

surcat said:


> I started knitting out of interest and then found a circle that brought the social aspect. I have moved and have retired and knitting helps to fill time. I am slowing meeting more people with the help of knitting. I am a conservative knitter. I learn a pattern and then knit it a few times. I have done a lot of flat knitting and uncertain to try new things without a class. I can now knit socks but am using the same pattern.I love knitting, but tend to make mistakes and am getting very good at fixing them. I think I am more patient since I started knitting. I am very glad I made the call to ask about lessons. It opened a whole new world.


It always helps to find people who have like interests, doesn't it? Curious......where in New Mexico are you living?


----------



## surcat (Sep 3, 2011)

Janci said:


> It always helps to find people who have like interests, doesn't it? Curious......where in New Mexico are you living?


I live in Las Cruces


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

surcat said:


> I live in Las Cruces


I'd have to get my map out...have seen it but don't remember exactly where in the state that is. I was born in Portales (Eastern NM) and still have family there. WE also lived in Albuquerque for several years when my husband was in the Air Force....years ago! Are you having a big drought problem?

Sorry ladies (and guys)! Did not mean to hijack your subject!!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Janci said:


> I'd have to get my map out...have seen it but don't remember exactly where in the state that is. I was born in Portales (Eastern NM) and still have family there. WE also lived in Albuquerque for several years when my husband was in the Air Force....years ago! Are you having a big drought problem?
> 
> Sorry ladies (and guys)! Did not mean to hijack your subject!!


Las Cruces is near El Paso. We've got family in El Paso and right over the NM border in El Camino, NM.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Las Cruces is near El Paso. We've got family in El Paso and right over the NM border in El Camino, NM.


I have probably bee thru there, then....our HS football team used to play against ElPaso's. I was in the HS band, so got to go there.
I was raised in West TX but now live in Ft. Worth (after about 40 years living in Chicago!)


----------



## lovecrafts (Oct 20, 2012)

I knit because I like seeing the the finished product; it's relaxing, love picking the yarn colors, enjoy learning new stitches, love seeing people smile when they see what I can make.


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm retired. I used to drink, now I knit!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Congrats on your success. Hope your knitting is fun.


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

rderemer said:


> I'm retired. I used to drink, now I knit!


Lol love your quote.


----------



## surcat (Sep 3, 2011)

Janci said:


> I'd have to get my map out...have seen it but don't remember exactly where in the state that is. I was born in Portales (Eastern NM) and still have family there. WE also lived in Albuquerque for several years when my husband was in the Air Force....years ago! Are you having a big drought problem?
> 
> Sorry ladies (and guys)! Did not mean to hijack your subject!!


Unfortunately, we are still in a deep drought. I heard on the radio we are the driest state in the nation. We are in a 10 year drought. Kind of scarey. Las Cruces is just north and east of El Paso about 30 miles.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

surcat said:


> Unfortunately, we are still in a deep drought. I heard on the radio we are the driest state in the nation. We are in a 10 year drought. Kind of scarey. Las Cruces is just north and east of El Paso about 30 miles.


I'll have to add you to my prayer list....am still in touch with my classmates from West TX and it has been really bad there, too! My friend has a well on her property and they hesitate to water vegetation for fear of it drying up or turning to salt water. Bad enough here in the D/FW area and we were lucky enough to have been a small island out of the whole atate to escape the drought up until recently....are on water restrictions now. We just have to keep the faith, don't we?


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

I wish I could send both of you some rain. We had a huge thunderstorm here tonight.


----------



## WollyWobbli (Apr 14, 2013)

For many of the reasons you and others mentioned. 

I want to and will learn. 

I love creating something for a loved one, a friend, a stranger in need. 

Although still a beginner, I really appreciate being part of a continuing tradion of needle art and craft. 

Many times it's relaxing, except when it is really challenging!

The sensuous feel of good yarn, the colors, the challenge of creating a project, the continuous touch of it all - this is why I knit.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

DaylilyDawn said:


> I wish I could send both of you some rain. We had a huge thunderstorm here tonight.


Thank you, Dawn..... We do appreciate the kind thoughts! My daughter lives in FL, too....said that they missed the storms but still got plenty of rain. Guess you get that normally, don't you?


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

Every day when the when the sea breeze hits the hot wind coming from the east coast we get those thunderstorms. Some years we get these storms every day during late spring and summer. But not every rain storm is a thunderstorm sometimes it is just a quick shower.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

DaylilyDawn said:


> Every day when the when the sea breeze hits the hot wind coming from the east coast we get those thunderstorms. Some years we get these storms every day during late spring and summer. But not every rain storm is a thunderstorm sometimes it is just a quick shower.


That is what my daughter tells me. I take it you are on the eastern coast; my daughter and her famiuly are in Bradenton....near Tampa/Sarasota. She said their rains come in 'bands'.


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

Janci I am in Polk County, 40 miles from Tampa on the West end of I 4 and about 60 miles from Orlando on the East end of I 4, sort of in the middle of the state.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

DaylilyDawn said:


> Janci I am in Polk County, 40 miles from Tampa on the West end of I 4 and about 60 miles from Orlando on the East end of I 4, sort of in the middle of the state.


I think I can picture just about where you are......have never been there myself. They moved there from Chicago a few years ago and have settled in nicely....think they are very happy in their new home! Doesn't just about everyone want to live in FL????? :-D


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

oh Yes every one wants to move to FL either for the sun or retire here. My parents moved here from Ohio before I turned 2 years old. I now live about 15 miles from where I grew up at. I will be 57 in a few months so I have been here about 55 years. I had my chance to live in Calif, and I hated it out there.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

My family lives in Lakeland. Some on the north side and the rest on the south side. I spent the better part of a year there when my Mother was ill.

Gigi


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

DaylilyDawn said:


> oh Yes every one wants to move to FL either for the sun or retire here. My parents moved here from Ohio before I turned 2 years old. I now live about 15 miles from where I grew up at. I will be 57 in a few months so I have been here about 55 years. I had my chance to live in Calif, and I hated it out there.


I have some friends in CA...and that is a completely different world! All three of my kids would like to live in FL eventually......and from what I see of the pictures, I can't really blame them! As for me, I am happy to be back in TX! Raised in W.TX ...really think there is no place better than where I am right now! :-D That is what counts, after all!

Do you think we should keep this conversation on the "knitting" site...or do you want to PM me? I am new enough to this that I maybe don't know all the rules...but I think they DO want us to show respect for them. We have truly changed the subject here, haven't we? Please do PM me! :thumbup:


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> My family lives in Lakeland. Some on the north side and the rest on the south side. I spent the better part of a year there when my Mother was ill.
> 
> Gigi


And, you are in NJ???? Like it there? 
I have suggested that we either PM one another or start another topic......what do you think? This is not about why we knit!


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

I have to brag about this part of CA. We had friends who resisted coming to Ca to visit (from MN.) because of what they saw on TV about LA, traffic, high density urban living, etc. We finally convinced them to come one year and they were shocked to see how different it is up north just 1 hour from San Francisco on the coast. We have so much in farming and ranches and sheep and horses and open space up here, we get to see the new fowls and I live next door to a large university and a couple of blocks away is nothing but fields of strawberries, kids all go to the University riding bicycles. The weather is always near perfection and for nearly 9 months!! we have no humidity, it only rains in the winter, our winter is Dec-Jan-Feb. I would die if I had to live in LA. We have long stretches of desolate beaches and of course San Fran to visit by ferry on special occasions. Only thing I miss is the warmth of the southern beaches, it is cold in these here waters! Oh! and we have tons of wonderful wine.


----------



## tea4two (Oct 20, 2011)

To give me patience and peace. Difficult patterns to make me concentrate and allow me to put aside everything else. Easy patterns to all me to meditate and pray.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Tresperros said:


> I have to brag about this part of CA. We had friends who resisted coming to Ca to visit (from MN.) because of what they saw on TV about LA, traffic, high density urban living, etc. We finally convinced them to come one year and they were shocked to see how different it is up north just 1 hour from San Francisco on the coast. We have so much in farming and ranches and sheep and horses and open space up here, we get to see the new fowls and I live next door to a large university and a couple of blocks away is nothing but fields of strawberries, kids all go to the University riding bicycles. The weather is always near perfection and for nearly 9 months!! we have no humidity, it only rains in the winter, our winter is Dec-Jan-Feb. I would die if I had to live in LA. We have long stretches of desolate beaches and of course San Fran to visit by ferry on special occasions. Only thing I miss is the warmth of the southern beaches, it is cold in these here waters! Oh! and we have tons of wonderful wine.


I have to chuckle!! We have started a whole new conversation...and my suggestion about PM-ing me doesn't really work either....because it eliminates the"round table"! Guess we'd have to have a topic called "All about where I live", huh? :lol:

I did want to reply to you, tho...because the comments about CA were not meant to be a put down. That is a beautiful place, too ...from what I have seen in pictures. And, that is ALL I really know of either CA or FL. Both look like ideal places to be; no doubt that depends upon where one lives in the state...but just as with any other place, there are bound to be both the good and the bad areas! 
You BOTH make a good case for your respective states! And, what is MOST important is that we all like where we live, isn't it? I have done what I consider my share of travelling over the years...... and am now happy to settle down. So, the chances are, I will never see either of your beautiful states. That doesn't mean that I don't still enjoy hearing about them from you! 
Thanks for sharing with me...with us!


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

I knit to relax and be quiet in a world full of excess noise.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Janci, no worries, no offense taken, I just like to let people know how diff No. CA is because I am always surprised about the one image people have of Ca looking like LA. I lived in FL. as a teenager MANY moons ago and I always thought all FL was like Miami! I found out on later trips I WAS SO WRONG! there are so many beautiful, placid places in FL.
I always dream of taking road trips to see many other states, but I don't think I am ever going to, we are pretty settled as well. As a family we made a pact, we are not moving without the others, so since we bought a house and so did the kids down the road, we are not moving anywhere. Let's all enjoy what we have indeed.



Janci said:


> I have to chuckle!! We have started a whole new conversation...and my suggestion about PM-ing me doesn't really work either....because it eliminates the"round table"! Guess we'd have to have a topic called "All about where I live", huh? :lol:
> 
> I did want to reply to you, tho...because the comments about CA were not meant to be a put down. That is a beautiful place, too ...from what I have seen in pictures. And, that is ALL I really know of either CA or FL. Both look like ideal places to be; no doubt that depends upon where one lives in the state...but just as with any other place, there are bound to be both the good and the bad areas!
> You BOTH make a good case for your respective states! And, what is MOST important is that we all like where we live, isn't it? I have done what I consider my share of travelling over the years...... and am now happy to settle down. So, the chances are, I will never see either of your beautiful states. That doesn't mean that I don't still enjoy hearing about them from you!
> Thanks for sharing with me...with us!


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Tresperros said:


> Janci, no worries, no offense taken, I just like to let people know how diff No. CA is because I am always surprised about the one image people have of Ca looking like LA. I lived in FL. as a teenager MANY moons ago and I always thought all FL was like Miami! I found out on later trips I WAS SO WRONG! there are so many beautiful, placid places in FL.
> I always dream of taking road trips to see many other states, but I don't think I am ever going to, we are pretty settled as well. As a family we made a pact, we are not moving without the others, so since we bought a house and so did the kids down the road, we are not moving anywhere. Let's all enjoy what we have indeed.


Thanks, Wcked Mama (I like that.... :lol: )
Glad to hear you were not offended...none intended! I have several friends fro CA....Santa Monica, Oceanside, Colfax....Bakersfield. And, I hear you that not all of the places look the same. I have seen..in fact, still receive some... pictures from all of them and it is really apparent that the terrain is different from the top of the state to the bottom. Same goes for TX. I have lived in both the flat, arid and desert-like conditions where nothing came up from the ground except oil wells...and not one of those belonged to my family!:-( ...to where I am now, which is a combination of rolling hills and forested land, lakes (SO PRETTY TO ME!). Neither of these areas are on the Gulf, so there are other completely different things to see if one goes all over the state. That is the way it is with these big states, isn't it? 
I did say something to the idea that we should change to a "Where do we live" topic...and recieved one PM under that heading. Guess whether or not it has been established, this would be a subject that many people would like to get in on. What do you think?? How many votes do we need before one of us (ME???) sets that up? Let me hear!


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

I could go on and on, I've lived MANY places! what town/city do you live in Texas?



Janci said:


> Thanks, Wcked Mama (I like that.... :lol: )
> Glad to hear you were not offended...none intended! I have several friends fro CA....Santa Monica, Oceanside, Colfax....Bakersfield. And, I hear you that not all of the places look the same. I have seen..in fact, still receive some... pictures from all of them and it is really apparent that the terrain is different from the top of the state to the bottom. Same goes for TX. I have lived in both the flat, arid and desert-like conditions where nothing came up from the ground except oil wells...and not one of those belonged to my family!:-( ...to where I am now, which is a combination of rolling hills and forested land, lakes (SO PRETTY TO ME!). Neither of these areas are on the Gulf, so there are other completely different things to see if one goes all over the state. That is the way it is with these big states, isn't it?
> I did say something to the idea that we should change to a "Where do we live" topic...and recieved one PM under that heading. Guess whether or not it has been established, this would be a subject that many people would like to get in on. What do you think?? How many votes do we need before one of us (ME???) sets that up? Let me hear!


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Tresperros said:


> I could go on and on, I've lived MANY places! what town/city do you live in Texas?


Hi again!
I live in Fort Worth TX.
ANd, I just before replying here posted a brand-spankin' new subject of our very own in the Chit-Chat section called "Where do we live?"
It says:
Well...here I am! 
Just so we can get off of the Why Do I Knit site and give it back to the ones who want to pursue that subject, I decided it is only fair that we set up a place of our own to talk about our own place in the world! SO, I am going to make one last reply on that site regarding this subject and hope that all of you who have posted regarding this subject will find it and want to continue along the lines of THIS subject. Looking forward to hearing from all of you!
Janci


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

Thank you Janci, for changing the subject.


----------



## Mercury (Apr 12, 2012)

Yes, thank you, Janci


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Mercury said:


> Yes, thank you, Janci


It was about time, wasn't it?


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

kdb said:


> Thank you Janci, for changing the subject.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Carlan (Aug 23, 2012)

I totally agree with you and the reasons you knit. I also paint and love photography.


scotjud said:


> AmyKnits - I agree with all of your statements except that I have knit with the same pattern more than once - when I really love it. Amazing how differently yarns come out from the same pattern. I knit mostly in the evening though, when we are watching TV, because I cannot stand to just sit and watch TV without creating something at the same time. And if I could find a way to knit and read at the same time, I'd do it. ;-)(And no - no audio books for me.) I also draw and paint animals and people, and sew.


----------



## Carlan (Aug 23, 2012)

Very well said. I enjoy seeing your completed projects.


AmyKnits said:


> I have been doing some thinking... yes, smoke IS coming out of my ears.
> 
> I have come to the realization that not all of us knit for the same reason.... THIS is why I find some of the comments and replies on KP to be so frustrating and almost bizarre at times.... I simply cannot relate.
> 
> ...


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

I knit to make something I like, that I'll use. I have plenty to fill my time. I like the way it keeps my hands busy. I'm one of those people that when their hands aren't busy gets annoying with the clicky pen. Think Golden Eye James Bond with the clicky pen bomb. That would be me. I've had people take them away from me. I like the way my projects look when I finish them. And I wanted to learn when I was younger, but my grandmother said my hands were too little. I was the same age my daughter is now. So it's a way for me to feel connected to her since she's gone. I've got multiple reasons.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

I knit and crochet because I find it to be very therapeutic and relaxing - sort of like Yoga is to some people. (Isn't that one of your part-time jobs?) 

I've always loved doing things with my hands. There's something very sensual about the way yarn feels in my hands.

I like seeing something unique and colorful take form out of a shapeless ball of yarn. 

I like seeing the looks on people's faces when I give them a hand-knit or crocheted gift. It makes them feel special, and helps me to express my love for them.

When I walk down the street wearing a garment I've made or designed, I probably won't see myself coming and going.

I like challenges and learning new things - translating an idea from my mind into something useful, pretty or fun. I like to think that it will help keep my brain sharp as I approach old age.

When I'm riding around in cars, trains or busses, I like to feel as though I'm being productive. And it makes the long commutes feel much shorter. It also makes Denny's 4-hour baseball games seem much shorter.

When I knit in public, it's often an ice-breaker. I make new friends who are curious or who turn out to be fellow knitters.

It's sometimes my contribution to fundraisers or charity when I don't have a lot of money to contribute.

It's a fun hobby to have for the occasional "Knit Night". I've found most knitters to be wonderful and caring people.

I can earn a few dollars here and there selling my knitting patterns. Makes me feel less guilty about buying more yarn!

I enjoy teaching knitting to people of all ages. It keeps the young ones out of trouble, and sometimes helps to relieve the loneliness that some people experience in old age as their loved ones disappear one by one. I like seeing the joy in people's faces when they finally "get it".

Needlework helps keep my fingers out of my mouth - one of my very bad habits.

I have a rather odd-shaped body - tall and thin with broad shoulders and long arms. Did I mention my large head? Store bought clothes don't always fit me very well. Making my own clothes has always solved this problem.

I enjoy knitting and crochet for all these reasons and probably more.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I knit because I love the yarns and the relaxation of making something I hope is pretty and useful and different. It is amazing what can be made with needles and yarn. I have to follow the patterns but am learning many different stitches than I previously knew. I love KP and have learned so much from everyone.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh, trasara, if you ever find a way to get the calories really burning while knitting, please be sure to PM me right away!
The doc sez, "Lose some weight!" 
My old knee sez, "Be still!"
My WIPs all sez, "Work on me!"
So much yarn, so little time.....Sigh... :x


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

I knit because...

My mom and her mom sewed and I got into that at a very young age (4). Of course I just made (badly) hand-sewn doll dresses at first. Then when I was about 11 or 12 I started sewing in earnest and made almost all of my clothes. I love getting compliments on things I make. I love designing so I am always putting a different sleeve on an item than the one called for. I love changing up patterns.

In 2005, I broke my right ankle so I couldn't sew on the machine. I had worked at fabric stores and I always used to wander over to the yarn area and wonder what I could do with all those pretty colors and textures. So I bought a "how-to" book and learned how to crochet. After all this time, I still have trouble crocheting a straight line. But that wavy poncho still gets worn proudly! 

I started noticing that there were a LOT more knitting patterns out there than crochet patterns. At least it seemed that way to me. So I took a class and started to knit. It was a very bad class given by poor teachers, but it got me started. Then I found knitting on the internet and KP and off I went! I've taken a couple of very good classes since then to advance my knowledge a little. I learn by watching, so classes and YouTube are my friends. And I can knit a straight line, unlike crochet! lol 

I have always had a love affair with fibers of all kinds. Pretty colors make my eyes happy! So a love of yarn is just natural to me. I wish I could wear animal fibers; I find ALL of them itchy, no matter how they're processed, dyed, etc. And I love knitting with wool but can't wear it. So I am very happy that we live in an age where man-made fibers are coming into their own. There are so many colors and textures available that I don't dwell on the fact that I can't wear wool. Also I love cotton and linen and blends using those fibers. So I don't apologize for not being a fiber "purist." To each his own! 

I follow some patterns, but I'm always making simple changes, such as making a sweater longer, changing the sleeve, etc. I'm not real advanced. I'm not a real FAST learner, but once I get something, I GET it. So I knit along at my own pace and don't worry about whether I'm as good as somebody else or not. 

I'm retired now and FINALLY have time to play! I can't sit in front of the TV without some type of creative work in my hands; usually knitting. I still love hand sewing. I can't sew on the machine as much anymore because I have had six back/neck surgeries and can't take the bending that machine sewing requires. I still do it once in a while when I get totally fed up with the boring clothes available in stores. I WANT POCKETS! And I refuse to be dressed just like a thousand other carbon copies of knock-off designs. Yes, I do wear store-bought clothes, but only because I can't sew as much as I used to because of my back. But when I can't stand it anymore I push myself and sew something unique to wear.

Back to knitting: it works for me because I can sit in my recliner and rest my back while I work. Plus I get to stay in my hubby's company while I do it. He takes an interest in my knitting and encourages me in my work. I don't think he would have voluntarily taken an interest, but I kinda forced it on him, and he's sweet enough to listen. After all, I would be a football widow if I hadn't taken an interest in football! So it's go along or go alone. Go along wins for both of us. lol

I LOVE getting compliments on the stuff I make. Who doesn't? But I have to say my favorite part of knitting is the creative process. I love deciding what to make with a yarn that inspires me. I love making a pattern in two totally different yarns to see how it changes the look. And I just love sitting and knitting. It never ceases to amaze me that we can make three-dimensional wearables out of sticks and string! I also like giving my knitted items away. I have one aunt who loves getting my knitted wash cloths. I'm not very fast, so I give as much as I can, and she appreciates the "sticks + string = something useful" concept.

Sorry for running on so long. Bottom line, I knit because I love it. I'm 59, and feeling my mortality because I want more time to knit! So I spend as much time as I can doing it. I guess the main thing is that I love colors and textures. Putting them together into something I can wear or display is like a miracle to me. And what's life without creativity?


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

2 reasons,
1) It helps relax me
2) I am tall for a woman and find it hard to find things to fit me in the shops.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

I knit because . . . when I get annoyed with yarn that has a mind of it own, patterns with kooky errors, needles that pull a Houdini and other random acts of impossibilities ... I can throw it all into a corner, stamp my feet three times and run away, going _ nah, nah, nah_


----------

